# ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 23, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños *Solaris8*, llegué tarde. 

Aprovecho para mandarle un saludo a *warlok101jg*, que lo pase bien en su cumple.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 24, 2014)

Feliz Cumpleaños Solaris8, tarde pero seguro. Un fuerte abrazo de mi parte y qué cumplas muchos más.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2014)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños EdgardoCas ! ! !


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 24, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños EdgardoCas ¡ ¡ ¡*





esperamos el examen​


----------



## J2C (Sep 10, 2014)

.


¡ ¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños​ . ​ .​ Cosmefulanito04 ! ! !



.​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2014)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños 

Cosmefulanito04 ! ! !


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 10, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños **Cosmefulanito04 ¡ ¡ ¡
*




por....




Que la pases bién​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 10, 2014)

Felix Cumpleaños *Cosmefulanito04*


----------



## crimson (Sep 10, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Cosmefulanito04!!

¡Que tengas un excelente día!

Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2014)

*! ! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ *​


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 10, 2014)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz CumpleañosCosmefulanito04 ! ! !





 que la pases muy bien en este dia ...... y gracias por ser mi amigo ...... y enseñarme tanto ....


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2014)

¡Feliz cumpleaños!








 cosmefulanito04 ​


----------



## tiago (Sep 10, 2014)

*FELIZ CUMPLE, COSMEFULANITO04*

*Que tengas un estupendo día*






​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 10, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños Cosmefulanito04!!!

Pasala bien!!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 10, 2014)

Gracias gente por el saudo!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 10, 2014)

¡¡¡¡feliz cumpleaños ¡¡¡ que la pases lindo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2014)

*! ! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡ *​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2014)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cyverlarva ! ! !


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 11, 2014)

llega la primavera y aumentan los nacimientos , todos cumplen años
feliz cumpleaños cyverlarva


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 11, 2014)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cyverlarva ! !





Espero que tus superbafles no queden así 
que la pases muy bién​


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 11, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños Cosmefulanito04 y Cyberlarva *


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 13, 2014)

¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!






 Don Fogonazo 


Un fuerte abrazo y salud, que hay para escoger. 






 ​


----------



## tiago (Sep 13, 2014)

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS  Mr. FOGONAZO*

*Que tengas un día ...






Bueno, ya sabes.
*
​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 13, 2014)

Felix Cumpleaños *FOGONAZO *


----------



## chclau (Sep 13, 2014)

Feliz cumple, Cosme, Fogo... y a todos los que festejaron ultimamente.

Que la pasen de diez


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 13, 2014)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Don Fogo!!!*​


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 13, 2014)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Don Fogo!!!





 va un brindis .de todo corazon ..... salute !!!! .... mi amigo !!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 13, 2014)

¡¡¡¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!!!







 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5YepeqBmPns


​


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 13, 2014)

* Feliz cumpleaños Don Fogo *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2014)

*¡¡¡feliz cumpleaños fogo ¡¡¡
¡¡¡te deseo una buena pesca ,pero no caigas en el pecado de la gula ¡¡¡*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

sp_27 dijo:
			
		

> * Feliz cumpleaños Don Fogo *



*! Gracias Sophy & Demases ForoAdictos ¡ *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2014)

buen dia fogo y feliz cumple,
¡¡¡¡ya estoy saliendo para aya ,pal festejo ¡¡¡¡





PD:
   buen dia a todos ¡¡¡


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 13, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños Fogonazo.*

Ver el archivo adjunto 117459


*Alegórico*

Que torpeza la mía....

*
Salú a la barra.*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 13, 2014)

Feliz cumple fogooo! Pasala super bien! 
Tambien muy feliz cumple a los que ya han cumplido y no he saludado!


----------



## elgriego (Sep 13, 2014)

Feliz cumple atrasado a todos los colegas,Y especialmente a su ilustrisima: Sr Fogonazo!!!!

Que lo pases, Muy bien, junto a tus seres queridos!

XRONIA POLLA....


Atte El Griego.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

*! Muchas gracias ¡,* pero  comprendo la alución a bebidas alcohólicas 


​


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 13, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños Fogonazo....*

Y demás cumpleañeros
Ver el archivo adjunto 117459





elgriego dijo:


> Feliz cumple atrasado a todos los colegas,Y especialmente a su ilustrisima: Sr Fogonazo!!!!
> 
> Que lo pases, Muy bien, junto a tus seres queridos!
> 
> ...



XRONIA      POLLA....


*Mil disculpas por hacerlo trabajar en su cumpleaños.*


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 13, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños *Fogo*, justito un Sábado .

Le mando también saludos atrasados a *Cyberlarva*.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2014)

*Que tengas un excelente cumpleaños che  !!!*

* Nada de alcóhol* que no haya sido beatificado 

*Y nada de comida* que no haya sido convenientemente adobada-condimentada 

En un rato te tocan el timbre . . .  recibí el pastel !!!!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2014)

las porras del feliz cumple


----------



## mcrven (Sep 13, 2014)

Hombre... Su Eminencia, ¿también le tocó?

*Feliz Cumpleaños --- Cumpleaños Felizzz...*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

*! Gracias Mario ¡* 

¿ Que le vamos a hacer ?, a todos nos llega.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 13, 2014)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **su excelencia! ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## crimson (Sep 13, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Fogo!!

¡A pasar un excelente día!

Saludos C


----------



## J2C (Sep 13, 2014)

.


¡ ¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños​ . ​ .​ Fogonazo ! ! !



.​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2014)

*! ! ! ! Muchas gracias o Gracias totales


(como hubiera dicho Ceratti)


a todos los que me tuvieron


presente  ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡*​


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 13, 2014)

feliz cumpleaños !!!!...fogo


----------



## elgriego (Sep 13, 2014)

p p p dijo:


> *Feliz cumpleaños Fogonazo....*
> 
> Y demás cumpleañeros
> Ver el archivo adjunto 117459
> ...



Estimado p p p,Xronia polla,es el equivalente a feliz cumpleaños ,en griego moderno

Ellos dicen la frase χρόνια πολλά και καλά: Xronia polla ke kala,que se puede traducir como feliz cumpleaños y bueno.Es un deseo de buen augurio y de larga y prospera vida.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2014)

elgriego dijo:


> Estimado p p p,*Xronia polla*,es el equivalente a feliz cumpleaños ,en griego moderno
> 
> Ellos dicen la frase χρόνια πολλά και καλά: Xronia polla ke kala,que se puede traducir como feliz cumpleaños y bueno.Es un deseo de buen augurio y de larga y prospera vida.
> 
> Saludos.




*! Sorprendente ¡*





*! Muchas gracias a "Todos" ¡*


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 14, 2014)

Algo tarde pero feliz cumpleaños Sr Fogo!!!.... que se la haya pasado bien 
Se le aprecia mucho de mi parte


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2014)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Algo tarde pero feliz cumpleaños Sr Fogo!!!.... que se la haya pasado bien
> Se le aprecia mucho de mi parte



*! Gracias Daniel ¡*


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 16, 2014)

Feliz cumple al conductor del ratmobil!!!


----------



## tiago (Sep 17, 2014)

*FELIZ CUMPLE, RATMAYOR*




*Saludos*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 17, 2014)

¡Felicidades @Ratmayor!













¡Pásatela muy contento!






​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2014)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **! ! !*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 17, 2014)

Felix cumpleaños* Ratmayor *


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2014)

*Y*









*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡ *
​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 17, 2014)

Tanto para Don RAT y para TAVO

*¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!*

​


----------



## J2C (Sep 17, 2014)

.


¡ ¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños​ . ​ .​ Ratmayor y Tavo ! ! !



.​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2014)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños
. 
.
Ratmayor y Tavo ! ! !​


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 17, 2014)

Compas Rata y Tavo feliz cumpleaños!!







Disfruten su día... un abrazo


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2014)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños
. 
.
Tavo y *ratamayor* ! ! !​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2014)

*Lemur , te acuso de cuasiplagio *


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 17, 2014)

¡ ¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Ratmayor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tavo ! ! !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 17, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Lemur , te acuso de cuasiplagio *
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_5KsDRGLfas4/Sw1L56c0VtI/AAAAAAAAAFU/2eMLdz4Mq_Y/s1600/kiko6ypoh4.jpg http://michiphotography.net/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/No-Me-Simpatizas-Frases-De-Kiko.jpg



yA DiJe , AlgO Le pAsA a Mi TeClAdO 

ErA MaS FaSiL aSi A qUe MeSaLgAn lAs lEtRaS SalTonAs


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2014)

Seeeeeeeee , está poseido


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 17, 2014)

¡¡¡¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don Ratmayor !!!!!











¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Tavo !!









*No en serio que la pasen fenomenal y gracias por todos vuestros aportes en el mejor foro de electronica de estospagos *​


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2014)

Hola.

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños


Caballeros !!

Que sea un buen y agradable día. 

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## crimson (Sep 17, 2014)

¡¡Felices Cumpleaños Tavo y Don Rat!!

Estoy juntando para los regalos...





Saludos C


----------



## mcrven (Sep 17, 2014)

¡ ¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Ratmayor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 y 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tavo ! ! !

Fony... pedí prestada tu imagen pa' felicitar a este par...


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 17, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños don rat y tavo!!!!!


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 18, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños atrasado ratita paisano ^_^


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2014)

. . . y ahora te va a reclamar el nuncamplificador . . .


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 18, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . y ahora te va a reclamar el nuncamplificador . . .



ssshhhh..........hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:.

 no importa de todos modos feliz cumple.....(al menos eso si cumple).  años.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2014)

*Feliz Cumple Rat y Feliz Cumple Noamplificador ! *


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 18, 2014)

Muchísimas gracias compañeros, la pase muy bien, aunque la pasé de mecánico


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2014)

Debió elegir mejor  , quizás un suegro aviador


----------



## mcrven (Sep 18, 2014)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Muchísimas gracias compañeros, la pase muy bien, aunque la pasé de mecánico



Y tú quejándote del pobre suegro...

Solo quería ayudarte...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2014)

*! ! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## crimson (Sep 19, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Hazard-1998!!

¡Que pases un excelente día!

Saludos C


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 19, 2014)

!!!!!! feliz cumpleaños amigo ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 19, 2014)

Felix cumple *Hazard-1998*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2014)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **Hazard-1998 ! ! !  *

*Pasala super bien ! *


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 19, 2014)

*! ! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños peligro...¡ ¡ ¡ ¡
Que la pases super bien


*







tienes todo nuestro apoyo moral
​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 19, 2014)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **Hazard-1999 ! ! ! *



*le subi un año por el cumpleaños*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 19, 2014)

muchisimas gracias chicos! un gran abrazo!


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 19, 2014)

Feliz cumple amigazo... esperoq ue no te castigues mucho con la bebida y  comida...si no vas a perder lo que ya lograste con los fierros


----------



## juanfilas (Sep 19, 2014)

Feliz cumple Hazard!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 19, 2014)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Ten un gran día.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 19, 2014)

Feliz cumple Hazard1998!!!

PD: aunque tarde, feliz cumple Ratmayor!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 19, 2014)

¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!






hazard_1998






Ahora si llegué tarde al festejo. 

Que te la sigas pasando bien, hoy y siempre. 
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2014)

Feliz cumple Hazard!!!!
Que la pases BOOOMBAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 19, 2014)

Feliz Cumple Hazard_1998, aunque ya te había felicitado por Facebook


----------



## tiago (Sep 20, 2014)

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS HAZARD_1998*

*Buen y largo día*.​


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 20, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños con retraso para *Ratmayor, Tavo y Hazard*, espero que lo hayan pasado bien .


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 20, 2014)

gracias nuevamente chicos!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 20, 2014)

De lo que me estaba perdiendo, feliz cumpleaños mis amigos!!, un abrazo a todos.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 20, 2014)

muchas gracias andres!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños Djwash  ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 22, 2014)

*¡Feliz Cumple DjWash!*
​


----------



## tiago (Sep 22, 2014)

*FELIZ DIA, DJWASH*

*Lo pases bien.*​


----------



## crimson (Sep 22, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños DJWash!!

¡Que pases un muy buen día!

Sludos C


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 22, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños Djwash

*





Que la pases muy bien en tu dìa!!!




​


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 22, 2014)

!!!!!!! Feliz cumpleaños Djwash ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ 





 que la pases muy bien mi querido amigaso....yyyyy por muchos cumpleaños mas


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 22, 2014)

Felix cumpleaños *Djwash *


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 22, 2014)

FELICIDADES DJWASH!!!!!

que pases exelente dia!!!


----------



## djwash (Sep 25, 2014)

Feliz cumple *hazard_1998*!! (tarde)

Y muchisimas gracias por los saludos!! La pase muy bien con amigos y 

familia alimentandonos e hidratandonos  (o deshidratandonos)!!



Saludos al Foro, gracias a todos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 26, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple Elecortez  ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 26, 2014)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Elecortez!! *​ 







*Que le pases super Bien*​


----------



## Nilfred (Sep 30, 2014)

¡Feliz 41 reales, su majestad!


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 30, 2014)

Nilfred dijo:


> ¡Feliz 41 reales, su majestad!





¿ Su majestad........ cumple años?

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños su Majestad!!*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2014)

si falta, es el 1 de octubre ,tenes mal tu reloj o yo tengo mal el mio.
41 ya lo parioooo¡¡¡¡

gracias muchachos


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 30, 2014)

*Me Automodero  ..pero, ya sabe su mejestad que por ser el Rey son tres dias antes y tres días después...*










nasaserna dijo:


> ¿ Su majestad........ cumple años?
> 
> *¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños su Majestad!!*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2014)

igual es mañana ,asi es que  valido ,
decreto real , 
*el cumpleaños de su majestad comienza tres dias y termina tres dias despues*
 gracias nasaserna


----------



## mcrven (Sep 30, 2014)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños su Majestad!!*

¡¡¡ Que la pases muy bien Don Lemur !!!


----------



## crimson (Sep 30, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Su Majestad!!






(No se queje por los años, Almirante Brown cumplió 141...)

Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños SM ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2014)

¡¡¡gracias a todos ¡¡¡ 
¡¡¡ya comenzó el festejo ¡¡¡


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 30, 2014)

> si falta, es el 1 de octubre ,tenes mal tu reloj o yo tengo mal el mio.
> 41 ya lo parioooo¡¡¡¡



ya es legal!!!
FELIZ CUMPLE LEMURCITO!!!
un gran abrazo desde mexico!!


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 30, 2014)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños su Majestad!!






 un abazote amigaso ..... y por muchos años mas  de amistad y festejo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 30, 2014)

Faltan 10 . . . 9 . . .



*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleeeeeee*

*eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee*

*eeeeeeee  ! ! ! *


----------



## pppppo (Sep 30, 2014)

ssi ssi va ca gueno lo que prima la intencion


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 30, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños su honorabilísima majestad

*Quién tuviera veinte pirulos.*


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 1, 2014)

Feliz cumple SM!!!! que lo pase super


----------



## tiago (Oct 1, 2014)

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑITOS, MAJESTAD









*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 1, 2014)

¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!


Su Majestad.






​


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 1, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños, che lemur!


----------



## J2C (Oct 1, 2014)

.


¡ ¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños​ . ​ .​ Gustavo ! ! !



.​


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 1, 2014)

*..pero, ya sabe su mejestad que por ser el Rey son tres dias antes y tres días después.....
http://tu.tv/videos/los-pinguinos-de-madagascar-1x08-feliz-d
*​


----------



## chclau (Oct 1, 2014)

Que grande, el Lemur!

Feliz cumple, che!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 1, 2014)

Hola.

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños su Majestad ! !

 Ten un día muy especial.

Un abrazo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2014)

¡¡gracias a todos ¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 1, 2014)

falto YOP *felix cumpleaños Lemur* = )


----------



## hazard_1998 (Oct 4, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños atrasados!
* Muy Felíz cumpleaños Vick!*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 5, 2014)

*! ! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños 


LisΠ hermana ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 5, 2014)

*Felíz Cumple LiSPi   !!!!!*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 5, 2014)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡que bárbaro ,feliz cumple a la hermanita 3,14¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## sp_27 (Oct 5, 2014)

Gracias por las felicitaciones a mi hermanita, 1 década no se cumple todos los días


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 5, 2014)

si yo pase una hace unos dias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 5, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!


Sister of sp_27








¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!


​


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 6, 2014)

sp_27 dijo:


> Gracias por las felicitaciones a mi hermanita, 1 década no se cumple todos los días



Yo me cargué 43 más(una vez pasado, lo puedo decir).


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 7, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!


Hermanita de Super M








PD. todavía se vale​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2014)

*! ! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2014)

*! ! ! ! Feliz Cumple Mariano y Pandacba  ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 10, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!
 *mnicolau*











esperamos tenerte por aqui de nuevo, en esta dimension, que la pases muy bien​


----------



## crimson (Oct 10, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumplaños Mariano!!
Que pases un día excelente.

Saludos C


----------



## J2C (Oct 10, 2014)

*.*​ *! ! ! ! Muy Feliz cumple MNicolau **y

**PandaCba ¡ ¡ ¡ ¡*​ *.*​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 10, 2014)

*! !  Feliz Cumple Pandacba y  mnicolau    ¡ ¡*


----------



## tiago (Oct 10, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños a los dos

PANDACBA Y MNICOLAU*

*  *​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2014)

*Felix cumpleaños Panda y Mnicolau*


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 10, 2014)

Muchas felicidades a Mnicolau y Pandacba!!! un abrazo


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Oct 10, 2014)

Auch…  ojalá no se me vuelva costumbre llegar tarde al festejo. Bueno, ya que estoy aquí no me puedo ir sin felicitar a todos: Djwash, Elecortez, Gustavo, Víctor, hermanita de SP,  Pandacba y Mariano.

*¡Feliz cumpleaños¡*

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 10, 2014)

¡¡¡¡gracias Andres ¡¡¡¡¡

PD:
   ya no tengo nombres que tachar en la ''la lista''


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 10, 2014)

¡¡Muchas felicidades!!​ 

 @mnicolau​ 



​


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 10, 2014)

! ! !!!! Muy Feliz Cumple años Pandacba y mnicolau ¡¡¡¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2014)

Hola.
*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 11, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!
 *PandaCBA
*




Aún se vale, que lo pases muy bien(aunque sea el guayabo)




​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 11, 2014)

*¡¡¡feliz cumpleaños pppppo ¡¡¡*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2014)

*! ! Feliz Cumple Pppppepo  ¡ ¡*


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 11, 2014)

¡¡¡ feliz cumpleaños amigo pppppo ¡¡¡  que la pases bien hoy


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 11, 2014)

Estoy en taco. Pero que la pppppases supppper. Bien.

. Y que cumppppplas. Muchos mas....


Feliz cumpleaños pppppo


----------



## tiago (Oct 12, 2014)

*FELIZ DIA PPPPPO*

Saluditos.

​


----------



## pppppo (Oct 12, 2014)

Mil gracias a todos y disculpen la no presencia pero arranque desde las 12 am hasta las 2 am con un monton de abrazos, vinos espectaculares, cervezas, comidas varias y demases por un monton de lados que ni esperaba o sea un cumple de 10. GRACIAS.


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 12, 2014)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Pppppo!
*


----------



## pppppo (Oct 12, 2014)

Gracias don rat ahorita mismo descansando de tanto baile y reparando los tr. finales del hígado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 12, 2014)

Veo que se te ha desajustado el Bias y el Offset Hepático  

Calibración de Offset y Bias Hepático


----------



## mcrven (Oct 13, 2014)

*¡¡¡feliz cumpleaños pppppo ¡¡¡*


----------



## Tavo (Oct 13, 2014)

*Muchas gracias* de corazón a todos los que me saludaron en el día de mi cumpleaños (17/09), hace bocha que no entraba al foro, recién los veo!  

Algún día volveré a ser parte de ustedes, supongo en tercer año cuando empiece las prácticas y a estudiar realmente *electrónica*, porque de momento todo es muuuuuy aburrido (teoría, teoría, teoría, etc... y nada de electrónica)  Jajaja

Les mando un fuerte abrazo.
¡ Larga vida al foro ! 

Octavio.


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 13, 2014)

Octavio, el problema es que en el foro no hay fecha de caducidad, y sigues siendo parte de él. y ya sabes que aquí hay personas, que te pueden ayudar en esas cosas aburridas y no tan aburridas de la academia.

* tienes todo nuestro apoyo moral

PD. *No esperes mucho de las prácticas, pero pon todo tu empeño en sacarlas bien.
PD2. la verdadera eléctronica la aprendemos enfrentándonos a las cosas nuevas que surgen en nuestro trabajo, defendiéndonos como gatos patas arriba, pero la academia es la que nos da el filo de las uñas y los dientes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 21, 2014)

*felix cumpleaños ppppppppppppo*

perdón hace michu que no ando por estos pagos


----------



## pppppo (Oct 22, 2014)

No especificaron si el feliz cumple era solo pa miembros del foro y hoy si mis datos no me fallan cumple don Jose Larralde como unos 77. Perdonen mi desubicación. Gracias SSTC. Feliz Cumple don Jose.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple Quercus10  ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 24, 2014)

Feliz Cumple Quercus10​


----------



## crimson (Oct 24, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Quercus!!
¡Aguanten los MOSFET !

Saludos C


----------



## Quercus (Oct 25, 2014)

¡¡¡Muchas gracias a todos por  las felicitaciones!!!

  SI… SI… que aguanten… que estoy por aquí todavía…


Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 25, 2014)

*feliz cumple quercus*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2014)

Julién se va a delantando para el año próximo


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*







​


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 26, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños  **Quercus10 ¡ ¡ ¡*






aúnn se vale por decreto real. que la pasaste muy bien?, que la sigas pasando muy bien ... bendiciones


y 

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños Anajesusa**¡ ¡ ¡*






 o mejor...




que la pases muy bien y suerte en todo el resto

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2014)

nasaserna dijo:


> . . . .aúnn se vale por decreto real. que la pasaste muy bien?, que la sigas pasando muy bien ... bendiciones . . . .



Salutaciones & Buenos deseos  prescriben


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 26, 2014)

! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños Quercus10 ¡ ¡ ¡ yyyyyy ! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños Anajesusa¡ ¡ ¡ que la pasen muy bien ..... y por muchos cumples mas


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 26, 2014)

feliz cumpleaños anajesusa!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple Maestro Anajesusa  ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 26, 2014)

*Muy feliz cumpleaños.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 26, 2014)

*feliz cumpleaños anajesusa *






DOSMETROS dijo:


> Julién se va a delantando para el año próximo
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/4/7/0/5/likesr.gif



no entendí el mensaje


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 26, 2014)

Muchas gracias chicos, que bueno que el loco Black Tiger me hizo entrar en este foro, son ustedes todos muy amables, he aprendido muchísimo con ustedes, gracias por ser tan cordiales y hacerlo a uno sentirse tan bien.
Un abrazo


----------



## crimson (Nov 3, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños elgriego!!

¿¿Para cuándo los Havanna?? 

Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2014)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*

*ElGriego ! ! *

Havanna, Trassens y Balcarce,  no discriminemos !


----------



## tiago (Nov 4, 2014)

*FELICIDADES, ELGRIEGO*

*Que cumplas muchos mas.*​


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 4, 2014)

*¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple !!!!!!!!*

*!!!!!!!!!!! ElGriego !!!!!!! *                                                                                                                   que la pases muy bien amigoooo ..... y que cumplas muchos mas


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2014)




----------



## nasaserna (Nov 4, 2014)

Feliz Cumpleaños Elgriego.





​


----------



## J2C (Nov 4, 2014)

.



*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !


Don Griego*
 
​ .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2014)

!!!! Feliz Cumpleaños estimado amigo Don elgriego, disfrute tu dia !!!!!
!!!!Que Dios te bendiga !!!!
!!!!fuerte abrazo desde Brasil!!!!
Att.

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 4, 2014)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 4, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2014)

Don ElGriego , le pedí a SP-27 que lo achicara para su Avatar , así que aquí va su regalo de Cumpleaños ​ 






ElGriego , copi*alo en tu PC* y subítelo 

Gracias LisPi ​


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 4, 2014)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **! ! *


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 5, 2014)

!!!!!!! feliz cumple Tacatomon ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## crimson (Nov 5, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Tacatomon!!

(Otro que no pone la edad...)

Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Nov 5, 2014)

Gracias Colegas por sus saludos y palabras de regocijo,me han conmovido en demasia.

Es muy lindo recibir el afecto ,de todos ustedes por este medio,y aunque no nos conozcamos personalmente,al escuchar sus opiniones acerca de diferentes temas tratados en el foro,Me permite discernir,mas o menos ,como son alguno de ud,Lo que  tambien Me hace creer que los conosco bastante, aunque sea virtualmente 

Pd Cumpli 46....

Atte El Griego.

Saludos......


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 5, 2014)

feliz cumpleaños Tacatomon 






Que la pases muuyy bien​


----------



## elgriego (Nov 5, 2014)

O, Otro escorpiano,Somos muchos parece.



Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Tacatomon,que lo pases requetebien junto a los tuyos.



Atte El Griego.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 5, 2014)

*Feliz Cumpleaños Tacatomon*​


----------



## tiago (Nov 5, 2014)

*feliz cumple, tacatomon*



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple Tacatito  ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 5, 2014)

Felicidades a tacatomon, el griego y todos los que cumplan años, espero seguir en el foro felicitandoles durante años y añoossss...........


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 5, 2014)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **! ! *


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Helminto G. (Nov 5, 2014)

muchos de estos y mas de las otras tacatomon


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 6, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!





 ¡Muchas Felicidades! 

​


----------



## chclau (Nov 6, 2014)

Feliz cumple a los dos, El Griego y Tacatomon.

(Lo bueno de los foros es que para cuando uno termina de recibir saludos ya casi casi empieza a recibirlos de vuelta).

Mucha salud y felicidad!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 18, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!






crimson



​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2014)

*FELIZ CUMPLE CRIMSON!!!!!!!*











​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 18, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!








Que cumplas muchos Mas

y gracias por todo
​


----------



## J2C (Nov 18, 2014)

.​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!


Sr. C


  ​


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 18, 2014)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!*


----------



## tiago (Nov 18, 2014)

*FELICIDADEEEEEEES  !!!**
CRIMSOOOOOOOON  !!**!

*Enciende una de estas






Saludos.
​


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 18, 2014)

Felicidades crimson!!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 18, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños Crimson!!!

Que la pases muy bien y lo disfrutes!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2014)

*Felíz Cumple che ! *Ver el archivo adjunto 120838 (es robado )


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 18, 2014)

*Felíz Cumple che ! *Ver el archivo adjunto 120838(*es robado x 2 juas* )

que la pases lindo C


----------



## crimson (Nov 18, 2014)

¡¡Gracias a todos!!

En el horóscopo electrónico entro en el año del BC 548, je...

Saludos "el anCiano"


----------



## hazard_1998 (Nov 18, 2014)

*¡¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS CRIMSON!!*





¡PASALA 11 PUNTOS!​


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 18, 2014)

..!!!!!feliz cumpleaños señor C ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ ..................................................


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 18, 2014)

Tarde pero en el día , *feliz cumpleaños mi amigo* , y por supuesto, a todos los que se me ha pasado saludar .

Un abrazo.


----------



## pppppo (Nov 18, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños,.Y quien es este? si mal no tengo entendido somos del mismo barrio. Salud.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 18, 2014)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Don Crimson!!!*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 19, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!







@Scooter


 ¡Muchas Felicidades! 

 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 19, 2014)

Felix Cumpleaños *Crimson*

Felix Cumpleaños* Scooter*


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 19, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!​ 







Que la pases muy bien 
​


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2014)

¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!


Scooter


  ​


----------



## tiago (Nov 19, 2014)

*Feliz dia SCOOTER*
Saludines​


----------



## chclau (Nov 19, 2014)

Feliz cumple, Crimson y Scooter!

Crimson, hace como yo, deci tu edad en hexa y volves a tener treinta y pico...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple Scooter  ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 19, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple Scooter  ¡ ¡ ¡*


PD:
atenti el copy ray


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter!!

(Si es de Escorpio es bueno...)

Saludos C


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2014)

Hola.

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 19, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple Scooter ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 19, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños Scooter..!


----------



## mcrven (Nov 19, 2014)

De a dos pa' ahorrar letras:

Feliz Cumpleaños Crimson y Scooter...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 20, 2014)

feliz cumpleaños Crimsom  
feliz cumpleaños scooter 
PD:
(si ya se, pero este saludo no es el copiado)


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 20, 2014)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter!!*

Un gran saludo mañanero a todos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 22, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!








Daniel Lopes


 ¡Muchas Felicidades! 
​


----------



## tiago (Nov 22, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños, Daniel Lopes*

Saludos.​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2014)

Felix Cumpleaños mi amigo brasilero *Daniel Lopes* 

Att

*Jesus Ybañez *


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 22, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños hermano latinoamericano.*


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2014)

¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!


Don Daniel Lopes


  ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡




Daniel Lopes
*

​


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 22, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños, Daniel Lopes*​


----------



## crimson (Nov 22, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Lopes!!

¡con muchos Kilociclos!

Saludos C


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 22, 2014)

......................................................................................................................................... ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!


 Daniel Lopes


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2014)

Hola.

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2014)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Daniel Lopes ! ! *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 22, 2014)

¡¡¡feliz cumpleaños Lopes ¡¡¡


----------



## mcrven (Nov 22, 2014)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Daniel Lopes ! !

Para hacerlo breve me copié el post de 2m...
Muchas felicidades Don Daniel...
*


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 22, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños compañero Daniel Lopez. 
GRACIAS POR TODO.
Es un honor tener compañeros asi.
Que la pases bien con todos los tuyos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2014)

!!!!Muchissimas gracias de todo mi corazón  a todos que me desejan felicitaciones  , sin palabras para agradecer mejor 
Seguimos conectados por aca hasta quando Dios quiser.
!!!!! Que Dios bendiga a todos integrantes dese maravilloso Foro, incluso los visitantes y quien sape futuros mienbros !!!!!!
!! Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!
Att.


Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2014)

* ! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡ *​


----------



## crimson (Nov 26, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Chaca!!

Saludos C


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 26, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños  Don Chaca. Gracias por la compañia y todos los aportes. Que cumplaa muchos mas y que la pases muy bien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2014)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Chacarock ! !*


----------



## crimson (Nov 26, 2014)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Sophia!!!







¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños chclau!!

¡Que pasen un excelente día!

Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> ¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Sophia!!!
> . . . .



 Es mañana

Saludar a alguien el día anterior trae 7000 años de mala suerte


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 26, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> ¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Sophia!!!
> 
> http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20101120082357/lossimpson/es/images/5/57/Lisa_Simpson2.png


  
No me lances pava (mala suerte) que me va mal!!!!


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 26, 2014)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS SOPHI!!!!!


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 26, 2014)

-_- es mañana


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2014)

Te deseo *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !* *para mañana* Sophy


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2014)

*3* Salutaciones a *7.000* años cada una son* 21.000* años de mala suerte 


Tu racha de mala suerte termina aproximadamente para cuando el Rat te entregue el amplificador


----------



## crimson (Nov 26, 2014)

sp_27 dijo:


> -_- es mañana



¿Y si mañana me olvido?

¡Vamos a lo seguro !

Saludos C


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2014)

¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!


 







  *sp_27*











 *@chclau ***










 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*​


----------



## pppppo (Nov 27, 2014)

FELIZ CUMPLE sp-27 Que la pases lindo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 27, 2014)

¡¡¡¡¡feliz cumpleaños señorita moderadora ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## elgriego (Nov 27, 2014)

Feliz Cumpleaños ,Estimada Sp_27,Que lo pases genial ,junto a los tuyos,Y tambien cumplesfelices atrasados a los demas colegas.

Sr Steed ,Digo Crimson,Muchas Felicidades.

Y a Mi Amigazo Daniel Lopes,Felicidades y espero que no se halla  pasado con la caipirinha.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 27, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños Super M.

*















Que la pases super​


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 27, 2014)




----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2014)

.​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!

​ Chclau y Sp_27


  ​


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 27, 2014)

]Feliz cumpleaños sp_27


]Feliz cumpleaños Chclau





*Usted me entiende.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2014)

_*.*_
_*¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*_










_*¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*_









.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 27, 2014)

Gatita, feliz cumple!!!! ^.^


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 27, 2014)

Que mes mas especial: Daniel, Sophie y Claudio, ¡muchas felicidades!. 



Un gran abrazo a todos.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 27, 2014)

Hola.

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sp_27!!


¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Chclau !! ​ 
Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 27, 2014)

Feliz cumpleaños compañero . 
Chclau
 Y
 de paso muchas gracias por todo el tiempo y los aportes que das sin esperar nada a cambio dentro del foro. 

Y de paso gracias a todos los compañeros del foro( dedos gordos fuera)


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 27, 2014)

.!!!! muy feliz cumpleaños ¡¡¡¡................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Chclau y Sp_27


----------



## chclau (Nov 27, 2014)

Feliz cumple sp!!!!

y muchas gracias a todos por los saludos y los buenos deseos!


----------



## tiago (Nov 27, 2014)

*FELIZ DIA CHCLAU*

Celebra por todos nosotros 



*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS, GATITA GUAPAAAA !!!*

Aprovecha el Viernes. ​


----------



## mcrven (Nov 27, 2014)

Me uno al júbilo...
FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS SOPHIA...
Y, aun si de lejos, un abrazote y que la pases muy, pero muy bien...


----------



## crimson (Dic 10, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños God!!





¡Aguante el metal!






Saludos C


----------



## mcrven (Dic 10, 2014)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A AMBOS DOS CUMPLEAÑEROS DE HOY...

Especial dedicación a mi PAISANITA marabina...


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Dic 11, 2014)

mes pasado NOVIEMBRE a sido mi cumpleaños, como siempre fue un día mas, la única que saludo fue mi mama que siempre esta, ay un dicho que dice la madre nunca te abandona esta en buenas y malas, y la verdad es asi 

hoy en día tengo pocos amigos, por que cuando estas en la buena con plata $$$$ ay están, pero cuando andas en las malas ni uno se acerca, pero con el corre de los años aprendí que todo se la paga y a uno x uno los vi caerse como cay yo, pero  hoy yo estoy en pie y gracias a un dios todo poderoso que es el segundo amigo después de una madre el no abandona dios todo lo ve y lo escucha..

y eso no es nada un amigo compañero de música ahora que empeso de vuelta con la música no saluda a nadie, mas agrandado se iso las beses que le pague para que coma el su familia si le pasaba algo yo estaba presente, asta le salve la vida, pero bueno lo dejo por que ay un dios que todo lo ve y lo y escucha

 disculpen amigos del foro si me pase de mano con algo que dije pero quería desahogarme, mi infancia fue muy difícil después de la perdida de mi papà, cono si gente buena y mala, mas mala que buena jaja -  la vida es así ay que seguir luchando la

aprendí la electrónica que desde chico ya mi papa me avía enseñado la electricidad del automotor, después música bajo guitarra optapad (roland spd-20) timbales.. estudie algo de ingeniería en sonido después deje por que muy caro todo en argentina..

bueno no la voy a a ser muy largo al texto así que gracias por leer mi desahogo...!!!

Saludos foreros de la electrónica..!!!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2014)

Felíz Cumpleaños atrasado entonces . . . . 

Editá tu perfil y poné la fecha , así sale en el rubro de cumpleañeros de cada día 

Tenía un empleado , un muchacho , que cobraba todos los viernes y ya el Domingo no tenía un peso , andaba con los dedos afuera de la zapatilla y al preguntarle me cuenta que todos los Viernes y Sábados se iba a bailar con sus amigos y que se gastaba toda la guita-dinero invitándoles bebidas 

Llega el Viernes y le doy una décima parte de lo que le correspondía cobrar , el resto se lo doy al tio de él y le digo que lo guardara hasta el Lunes.

Ves le digo , tu dinero está ahí , y no es que no te lo doy porque yo lo precise . . . simplemente quiero que vayas a bailar sin dinero y que le digas a todos tus amigos a los cuales les pagás entradas y bebidas , que tu patrón-empleador-jefe , es una basura que no te pagó , que te banquen ellos , entre todos . . . 

Aprendió solamente con el Viernes a la noche  , ninguno le invitó ni un vaso de agua.

El Lunes apareció con una cara hasta el piso , pero no enojado conmigo sino enojado por todo el dinero tirado .

Saludos !


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Dic 12, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Felíz Cumpleaños atrasado entonces . . . .
> 
> Editá tu perfil y poné la fecha , así sale en el rubro de cumpleañeros de cada día
> 
> ...



gracias colega...

sobre el texto del empleado y el jefe y los amigos, muy bueno es la pura realidad, uno piensa que tenemos amigos pero cuando se encuentra en la mala todos dan la espalda, da bronca esas cosas

pero bueno la vida continua compañeros

gracias por el saludo y bendiciones


----------



## chclau (Dic 12, 2014)

Suerte compañero y feliz cumple aunque sea atrasado, yo tambien soy de Noviembre.

No se desaliente que hay mas gente buena de la que encontro hasta ahora, incluso y aunque sea solo una tiene a su madre. Hay quienes no tienen ni eso.

Lo entiendo y es dificil pero si necesita una mano no olvide lo que me dijeron una vez a mi. Siempre encontrara una mano... ahi justito al final del brazo.


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Dic 12, 2014)

chclau dijo:


> Suerte compañero y feliz cumple aunque sea atrasado, yo tambien soy de Noviembre.
> 
> No se desaliente que hay mas gente buena de la que encontro hasta ahora, incluso y aunque sea solo una tiene a su madre. Hay quienes no tienen ni eso.
> 
> Lo entiendo y es dificil pero si necesita una mano no olvide lo que me dijeron una vez a mi. Siempre encontrara una mano... ahi justito al final del brazo.



gracias compañero de la electrónica, me iso emocionar asta las lagrimas 

saludos y bendiciones..


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 12, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños GodSalveMetal
*





Que la pases muy Bien.

*Feliz cumpleaños El55delaguaracha

*





No te preocupes noi te deprimas por eso de cumplir años, todos fuimos cero kilómetros, en el Foro somos una familia, (para bien o para mal), con todos sus defectos y virtudes , un Abrazo. 
necesitabamos reciclar un baflecito??
​


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Dic 12, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños El55delaguaracha

* http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-CaGPSlK6y...s1600/522432_579604732064764_1390167969_n.jpg

No te preocupes noi te deprimas por eso de cumplir años, todos fuimos cero kilómetros, en el Foro somos una familia, (para bien o para mal), con todos sus defectos y virtudes , un Abrazo. 
necesitabamos reciclar un baflecito??

[/CENTER][/quote]


gracias por el saludo colega, muy buena la foto del reciclado de bafles jej yo que soy un loco del sonido estoy armando el mio vamos lento pero firmes... 

saludos..!!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 17, 2014)

Che, hoy es el cumple del CREADOR del foro, *ANDRÉS CUENCA*!!!

Así que por acá, te deseo un *muy feliz cumpleaños!* Que lo pases bárbaro en tu día Andrés!  

Un abrazo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 17, 2014)

*Feliz Cumpleaños, Andrés *

Termoiónicas para todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple Andrés ¡ ¡ ¡*

*Aqui foto del Creador *


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2014)

¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple Andrés ¡¡¡¡


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 17, 2014)

*¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!!*


----------



## crimson (Dic 17, 2014)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Andres!!!
¡Que la pases de 10 con los tuyos!

Abajo, en los recordatorios de cumpleaños del Foro no estás... los que no tenemos "féisbuc" corremos con desventaja... incluyendo que no sabemos tu edad... (pero no creo que sea tanta como para querer empezar a ocultarla).
Saludos C


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 17, 2014)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Andres Cuenca!!!

Quer lapases muuyy Bien Paisano y Gracias por todo,(se les extraña)






Ya sabes, Natilla Buñuelos, cholao, y todo lo etílico que se pueda, tes dias antes y trres despues
​


----------



## chclau (Dic 17, 2014)

Feliz cumple Andres!

Siempre manteniendo este espacio para todos, sin hacer ruido ni pedir honores!

Muy bien por vos Andres, que pases muy feliz tu dia y que sigamos estando juntos en este hermoso foro que creaste y que mantenes, que sea como ahora o mas grande y mejor aun!

Abrazo, che!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2014)

Hola.


*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños** Andrés! !*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 17, 2014)

*Felix cumpleaños Andres *​
*Cuidado* te dejo Los globos son peligrosos


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 17, 2014)

Muchas felicidades Andrés  ¡¡¡que tengas un excelente día!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 17, 2014)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés! !
!!!Que Dios te bendiga y te cubra con su manto sagrado , mucha salut ,realizaciones y felicidades!!!!. 
!!!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !!!!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 17, 2014)

crimson dijo:


> los que no tenemos "féisbuc" corremos con desventaja...



*Exactamente...*   A mi me buchoneó el FB.  jajaja


----------



## hazard_1998 (Dic 17, 2014)

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ANDRES!*
*¡pasala 1000000 puntos con los tuyos!*
​


----------



## tiago (Dic 17, 2014)

*ANDRÉS, FELÍZ DÍA.

*Saludos.​ 
​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 17, 2014)

¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!






 Andrés Cuenca 







Muchas gracias por crear este magnifico sitio. 

*¡Larga vida a ti y al Foro!

*​


----------



## mcrven (Dic 17, 2014)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/andres-cuenca/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/images/acuenca.jpg
> ...



Con tu permiso Dark... Me uno a la fiesta:

Feliz Cumpleaños amigo y vecino...


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 17, 2014)

feliz cumpleaños andres!!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 18, 2014)

¡Muchas gracias chicos!, aquella foto es como viejita, tenia 25 en ese entonces. Y eso hace unos 12 años. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 20, 2014)

Feliz Cumpleaños Andres, me pase un poquito y casi se me une con el Feliz Navidad, espero tengas mucha prosperidad en este nuevo año de vida!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 23, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!




Ajna



*Espero que te la pases muy bien en compañía de tus seres queridos.*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 23, 2014)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Ajna  ! !*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2014)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*​


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 23, 2014)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Ajna!*​


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 23, 2014)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Ajna!

Que la pasas muy bien con todos los tuyos y el foro
*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 25, 2014)

*@Juliangp



! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡ *​


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 25, 2014)

* Feliz Cumpleaños Juliangp

*





Espero que tu habitación quede así luego de desempacar regalos
que la pases muy bien


​


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 25, 2014)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Juliangp!!*




En tu casa eres considerado un regalo de navidad? ​


----------



## locodelafonola (Dic 25, 2014)

!!!!Feliz Cumpleaños Juliangp¡¡¡¡ .............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................que la pases muy bien amigo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 25, 2014)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños JulianGp  ! !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 26, 2014)

A todos los que cumplen años en estos días, que a veces por ser fechas tan señaladas, se quedan (sólo un poquito ) en segundo plano. 

*Muchas Felicidades*

Un saludo cumplenavideño a todos los foreros.
 Miguel  (Uhuy... se me escapó).


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 27, 2014)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!


 



*Pinchavalvulas*

 Y

 



*yamilongiano*


¡Muchas Felicidades!

​


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 27, 2014)

*Feliz cumpleaños Pinchaválvulas.* y *yamilongiano*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2014)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple

Pinchaválvulas y 

Yamilongiano ! !


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 27, 2014)

Feliz Cumpleaños

Pinchavalvulas 









Feliz Cumpleaños

Yamilongiano 
 




 ​


----------



## J2C (Dic 27, 2014)

¡ .​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​
 PinchaValvulas


 ​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2014)

Muchas gracias a todos, espero seguir disfrutando de vuestra compañía durante muuchiisisimo tiempo 

Me tomaré un té y unos polvorones a la salud del Foro.

Feliz cumpleaños Yamilongiano


----------



## tiago (Dic 28, 2014)

*FELIZ CUMPLE, PINCHAVALVULAS*

Mas vale tarde ...​


----------



## omar52 (Dic 31, 2014)

Hola gente del foro el motivo es agradecer que se acordaran de mi cumpleaños no se si este es el lugar para responder ya que no participo ya que solo entro a leer e informarme de algo ya que la primera ves que pregunte se me respondió de mala manera que no era el lugar o algo así si mas que decir les deseo que terminen el año en paz y que el 2015 sea de prosperidad y buena salud para todos


----------



## crimson (Ene 4, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Luis Eduardo Sanchez!!





¡Que pases un excelente día!

Saludos C


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 4, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños Luis Eduardo Sánchez, felicidades desde ya!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Luis 

Eduardo Sanchez ! !*


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 5, 2015)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños
Luis Eduardo Sanchez!!*​


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 5, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños Eduardo Sanchez!!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2015)

¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!





Luis Eduardo

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!

​


----------



## chclau (Ene 5, 2015)

Feliz cumple, Luis!


----------



## tiago (Ene 5, 2015)

*LUIS EDUARDO, FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS*

*Te tocan regalos por partida doble.* *(Mañana)*





*Saludos.*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ **Feliz Cumpleaños **! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## J2C (Ene 5, 2015)

¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​

Luis Eduardo Sánchez 


 ​


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 5, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!!





Luis Eduardo 
tarde pero tres días antes y tres despues mandato de SM
​


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 5, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos!!!

Se les quiere y aprecia un monton!!!


Gracias por acordarse!!!

Un abrazo!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 5, 2015)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos!!!
> 
> Se les quiere y aprecia un monton!!!
> 
> ...



Que bien paisano, que cumplas muchos más


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 5, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños
Luis Eduardo Sanchez!!


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 17, 2015)

Muchísimas Gracias a la comunidad de foros de electrónica, por el saludo vía correo electrónico en el día de mi cumpleaños (57), sinceramente agradecido  .-

Saludos Cordiales
Gustavo Moretton


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2015)

*‼ Felíz Cumpleaños atrasado entonces Gustavo  ¡¡*  , aunque nosotros ni nos enteramos


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 17, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *‼ Felíz Cumpleaños atrasado entonces Gustavo  ¡¡*  , aunque nosotros ni nos enteramos



Hola Dosme, Muchas Gracias !!!, pero te digo que no es atrasado, dado que hoy 17/01/15 es mi cumpleaños, y que entró a mi casilla de mail a las 7.10 hs el saludo de cumpleaños de foros de electrónica.-

Mirá:


Foros de Electrónica  Agregar a contactos  07:10 a.m.   Conservar este mensaje en la parte superior de la bandeja de entrada  
Para: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
admin@forosdeelectronica.com
¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS Gustavo Moretton! 

La comunidad de Foros de Electrónica está de fiesta porque uno de sus miembros celebra su cumpleaños. Recibe de nuestro equipo una sincera felicitación. 

Ven y celebra entre nosotros la alegría de este día. 

¡Que tengas un cumpleaños estupendo! 

----------------
Foros de Electrónica
Comunidad Internacional de Electrónicos
forosdeelectronica.com

Un Abrazo !!!!
Gustavo


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 17, 2015)

¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!........


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 17, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños compañero.. que cumplas muchos más


----------



## elgriego (Ene 17, 2015)

Feliz Cumple Colega!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2015)

Gustavo , seguramente tengas *tildada* la opción de *ocultar tu fecha de nacimiento*  porque  . . .


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 17, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños  SERGIOD!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2015)

*¡¡ Feliz Cumple SERGIOD  ‼*



*¡¡ Feliz Cumple Monopibe  ‼*


----------



## yosimiro (Ene 17, 2015)

*Feliz cumpleaños Gustavo Moretton, y Sergiod*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 17, 2015)

¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!





Gustavo Moretton




SERGIOD

¡¡Que cumplan muchos años más!!

​


----------



## tiago (Ene 17, 2015)

Gustavo, sergiod ...
Felíz día a los dos.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 17, 2015)

gustavo y sergiod....
Feliz Cumpleaños!!!!


----------



## J2C (Ene 17, 2015)

- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​

SergioD​ - - ​ y ​ - - ​ Gustavo Moretton


 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2015)

*! ! !  Feliz Cumpleaños  ¡ ¡ ¡ 



@MrCarlos


&


Lord Chango*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple MrCarlos ¡ ¡ ¡*


*! ! ! Feliz Cumple Lord Chango ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## elgriego (Ene 20, 2015)

*Feliz cumple a todos los colegas,que lo pasen de lo mejor.*


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 20, 2015)

*



* *¡¡Felicidades Sergio D!!*



*




 ¡¡Felicidades Monopibe!!

*

*




¡¡Felicidades Mr Carlos!! 

 *
*




 ¡¡Felicidades Lord Chango!!

Pobres vecinos, pero que siga la fiesta!!!!!


*​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 20, 2015)

felicidades a los compañeros que no salude en tiempo y forma


----------



## Lord Chango (Ene 20, 2015)

Gracias a todos! Un abrazo enorme!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 20, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


MrCarlos







Lord Chango



¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!

​


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 20, 2015)

felicidades foreros!!!
Lord Chango y MrCarlos!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2015)

Hola.

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## J2C (Ene 20, 2015)

- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


MrCarlos​  .  .
​​ y ​  . .
​​ Lord Chango


 ​


----------



## Lord Chango (Ene 21, 2015)

Gracias muchachos!! Un abrazo!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 22, 2015)

*
¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS !


























@EJTAGLE
* ​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 22, 2015)

Yo como siempre perdiendome estas fechas tan especiales. 

Mis amigos, un gran abrazo en su día.


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2015)

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ejtagle!!​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2015)

Faltan 2 días para el cumpleaños de ejtagle


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 22, 2015)

Ya Sabe su Eminencia que por decreto de SM, se celebra tres días antes y tres días después, además el inciso 3 del capítulo 34, es muy claro:
*" si valen aproximaciones "*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 22, 2015)

segun mi servicio de google... el calendario me dice que es hoy.... y segun outlook... me dice que es mañana.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2015)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> segun mi servicio de google... el calendario me dice que es hoy.... y segun outlook... me dice que es mañana.



Según el Cara´e Libro es el 24


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ene 22, 2015)

será todo un plan maestro para confundir al foro?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 22, 2015)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> será todo un plan maestro para confundir al foro?



  o una FogoSingularidad  

O Eduardo nació 2 veces


----------



## crimson (Ene 23, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños a todos!!
Gustavo Moretton
SergioD
Mr.Carlos
Lord Chango
ejtagle
¡Espero la hayan pasado muy bien!
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Ene 23, 2015)

Muchas Felicidades Colegas!!!!

Gustavo Moretton
SergioD
Mr.Carlos
Lord Chango
ejtagle


*Que los cumplan Muy Felices*.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2015)

*E. J. Tagle





! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple E. J. Tagle **¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 31, 2015)

Feliz cumpleanos a Germán Volpe y al resto de los demás que no felicité por despistado y/o/u ya había felicitado por feisbuk


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 4, 2015)

*!!Feliz Cumpleaños¡¡*



Ver el archivo adjunto 114924
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/ramiro77/​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 4, 2015)

Feliz cumple Ramiro!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple Ramiro77 ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 4, 2015)

*Ramiro77



! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡ *
​


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Feb 4, 2015)

Ramiro feliz cumple.


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 4, 2015)

! ! ! *Feliz Cumpleaños* ¡ ¡ ¡


----------



## crimson (Feb 5, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Ramiro77!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 5, 2015)

*

** ¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Ramiro 77 !!!

*
*




*​*
**Que la pases super*​​


----------



## ramiro77 (Feb 5, 2015)

Muchachos, muy amables todos! Les agradezco mucho por los saludos 
Recién hoy pude entrar bien. Estoy de vacaciones y la señal por acá es un asco.

Les mando un abrazo a todos!


----------



## elgriego (Feb 5, 2015)

Xronia Polla Ramiro

                                   (Feliz Cumpleaños)



  Saludetes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2015)

*¿ Nadie dijo nada del 10º*



*Cumpleaños del Foro ?*


----------



## crimson (Feb 8, 2015)

¡¡¿¿Ya 10 años??!! ¡Felicidades para todos! ¡Y tirón de orejas para Andrés, supongo!
Saludos C


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 8, 2015)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Al Gran Foro !!!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 8, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños al Foro,



Aunque un poco tarde ¡ ¡ ¡*
​

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/acerca.htm

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f14/historia-nuestra-comunidad-19176/


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 8, 2015)

Y que cumpla muchos más, como quien diría
Me alegra que pese a mi poco tiempo, haya sigo testigo de esta fecha


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 8, 2015)

Hola.

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!*​ 
*¡¡ FORO !!*​ 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elgriego (Feb 8, 2015)

Como que el foro cumplio diez años?,  :Como pasa el tiempo!


      Bueno entonces.


Feliz cumple foro!!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Feb 8, 2015)

ohh no sabía tal noticia!, felicitaciones pues a su creador y a todos los foreros


----------



## sp_27 (Feb 8, 2015)

Felicitaciones al foro


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 8, 2015)

Felicidades a este gran y hermoso foro!!!!!!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 8, 2015)

*!!Feliz Cumpleaños¡¡*
*A todos.*


Eso, me incluye.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 9, 2015)

¡Feliz aniversario al Foro!

















​


----------



## tiago (Feb 9, 2015)

*FELICIDADES AL FORO*



Saludos​


----------



## mcrven (Feb 10, 2015)

tiago dijo:


> *FELICIDADES AL FORO*
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos​



Y vamos pa' los 10 siguientes...


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 10, 2015)

¡¡¡me sumo a los festejos ¡¡¡


----------



## crimson (Feb 10, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños ricardodeni!!




¡Que la pases bien!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*


*Ricardodeni ! !*


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 10, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*

​


----------



## elgriego (Feb 10, 2015)

Que los Cumplas Muy Feliz Colega Ricardodeni.

Alias Niño rata ,segun homero y vuesto avatar.


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 10, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*
 
 
 *Ricardodeni ! !

*



​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 12, 2015)

Aunque muy, muy tarde......
*Felicidades al foro  
                          por su décimo cumpleaños


*Saludos a todos los foreros, cumpleañeros y "lestrónicos" en general.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## crimson (Feb 22, 2015)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Juan José!!!
¡Pasala de 10 con los tuyos!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños Juan José ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 22, 2015)

! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños*Juan José*¡ ¡ ¡

Dedos gordos fuera


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 28, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!





elaficionado

Que te la pases muy bien.



​


----------



## tiago (Feb 28, 2015)

*FELIZ DIA, ELAFICIONADO*







Salút.
​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 28, 2015)

*¡¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Elaficionano!!!!*​* 
*



Tómate tu tiempo 

para disfrutarlo


¡  Chao  !​


----------



## crimson (Feb 28, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños El Aficionado!!

¡Que la pases muy bien!

Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Elaficionado ! ! !*


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 28, 2015)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Elaficionado ! ! !

un  gran abrazo desde mexico!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 28, 2015)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Elaficionado!!!*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Feb 28, 2015)

!FELIZ CUMPLE ELAFICIONADO¡
Pasala 11 puntos!


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


ElAficionado​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 28, 2015)

*Feliz Cumpleaños* _elaficionado_

Que lo pases muy bién.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2015)

Hola.

¡Gracias, por los saludos!

Un abrazo a cada uno de Uds.


Chao.
Elaficionado


----------



## elgriego (Mar 1, 2015)

*Feliz Cumple elaficionado, o El Radioaficionado!!!*


*Que lo pases requetebien junto a los tuyos.*

*Feliz Cumpleaños

Xronia Polla Kai Kala!!!


Atte El Griego*


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​



Mastodonte Man​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## elgriego (Abr 2, 2015)

*Felicidades Colega!!!!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 2, 2015)

_Feliz cumpleaño_ *Mastodonte Man*


----------



## solaris8 (Abr 2, 2015)

Felicidades mastodonte man!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 3, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*


*Mastodonte Man ! !*
​


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


Homebrew​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡ *
​


----------



## elgriego (Abr 10, 2015)

*Muy feliz Cumpleaños Estimado Amigo Y colega Paolo,Artifice de las ondas radiales y sus elementos generadores.*

*Que te regalen ,aquello que ambicionamos los emfermos de estas cuestiones y que denostan nuestras esposas,Como ser Muchisisisimo Instrumental para nuestros menesteres,como minimo de las marcas H.P ,Rohde & Schwarz,Tektronic,Anritsu,etc !!!!*

*Feliz Cumple......*


----------



## crimson (Abr 10, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Homebrew!!
¡Aguante la RF!
Saludos C


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 10, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*


*Homebrew ! !


*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz **Cumpleaños*

​ 

*Homebrew ! !*​


----------



## mcrven (Abr 10, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ ¡ Feliz **Cumpleaños*
> ​
> 
> *Homebrew ! !*​



Acompaño a los demás en sus sentimientos, colega...

73 y DX de YV 5 MHE


----------



## J2C (Abr 11, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


Dantonio y Acusticaysonidos​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 11, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*


*Dantonio ! !

*








*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*


*AcusticaySonidos! !

*


 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## locodelafonola (Abr 13, 2015)

................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................!!!!! feliz cumpleaños ¡¡¡¡  ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## chclau (Abr 13, 2015)

Feliz cumple Helminto!


----------



## elgriego (Abr 13, 2015)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Colegas: Dantonio , Acusticaysonidos y Helminto! Pasenlo requetebien!!!.*


----------



## Ratmayor (Abr 13, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños compa...


----------



## J2C (Abr 13, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


Helminto G.​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 13, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*


*Helminto  G ! !

*



​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Abr 13, 2015)

_Felix Cumpleaños *Helminto G.*_


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 13, 2015)

Hola.

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2015)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple Dantonio,*

*Acusticaysonidos*

*y Coyote !!!*​


----------



## Daniel Meza (Abr 14, 2015)

Algo tarde pero felíz cumpleaños paisano


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## J2C (May 7, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


Zeta_bola_1​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Zeta_bola_1*  *! !*​


----------



## crimson (May 7, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Zeta-Bola-1!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!


----------



## yosimiro (May 7, 2015)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple Dantonio,

Acusticaysonidos,Helminto G

Coyote,Zeta_bola_1 !!!*


----------



## elgriego (May 7, 2015)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple XRONIA POLA KAI KALA!!!*

*Dantonio,Acusticaysonidos

Helminto G Coyote,

Zeta_bola_1 !!!*

*Que lo pasen requetebien y guarda con los excesos.*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 7, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños para todos


----------



## nasaserna (May 7, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!​

Zeta.bola.








​


----------



## locodelafonola (May 7, 2015)

...........¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Zeta_bola_1 ! !...................


----------



## elaficionado (May 7, 2015)

Hola.

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!*

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## crimson (May 16, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Gato Balcarceño!!






¡¡Que la pases de 10 SSTC!!

Saludos C


----------



## yosimiro (May 16, 2015)

*¡¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!!*


*SSTC*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2015)

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños, sin mencionar a tus amigos  !!*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños "Gato Chico" ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## elgriego (May 17, 2015)

*Feliz Cumpleaños Vecino,Que lo pase requetebien.*


----------



## elaficionado (May 17, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ ¡**Feliz Cumpleaños**! !* 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## solaris8 (May 17, 2015)

feliz cumpleaños!!!sstc!!!....


----------



## locodelafonola (May 17, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2015)

Gracias por los saludos: *Crimson, ppp, DOMO, Fogonazo, Griego, elaficionado, Solaris, Fonola.*

que tenga un buen domingo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2015)

No beba en demasía Gato , que después no va a poder dar "el gran salto del tigre" ;


----------



## mcrven (May 17, 2015)

*¡ ¡**Feliz Cumpleaños**! !

Don Gato...

*


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 17, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!






​
¡¡Que te la sigas pasando muy nice!!



​


----------



## J2C (May 17, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


S S T C ​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 18, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!





TRILO-BYTE




​


----------



## tiago (May 18, 2015)

*FELICIDADES A TODOS, CHICOS ...*
Un Saludo ...​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2015)

*¡ Feliz CumpleTrilo-Byte ! *


----------



## yosimiro (May 18, 2015)

*¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Trilo-Byte !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 18, 2015)

Felicidades a todos los que cumplen años.


----------



## J2C (May 18, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


Trilo-Byte ​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 18, 2015)

Compañero Trilo-byte, paisano!, felicidades


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2015)

*Xronia pola kai kala agori TRILO-BYTE*

*Que lo pases muy lindo junto a tus seres queridos.*


----------



## locodelafonola (May 18, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños Trilo-Byte .................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## alcides alvarez (May 18, 2015)

¡ ¡ ¡Que bien ! ! ! este cumpleaños cuadra con la rumba infinita que traigo desde el dia del trabajador.. ¡¡¡ FELICIDADES COMPAÑERO !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 18, 2015)

feliz cumple jesus ¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 19, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> feliz cumple jesus ¡¡¡



buchon,,  ...Gracias amigo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2015)

*! ! Feliz cumple Pipa09 ¡ ¡*


----------



## nasaserna (May 21, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!​

Don Gato SSTC.








Que los años no te cambien 

mucho, un Abrazo

tardecito pero apenas llego








​


Feliz Cumpleaños Trilo-Byte










Feliz Cumpleaños pipa09




..................................................  ..................................................


----------



## elaficionado (May 21, 2015)

Hola.

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!


Chao.
elafdicionado.


----------



## SKYFALL (May 21, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños SSTC, TRYLO-BITE y pipa09, 

perdonen lo tarde hace dias no venia por aca


----------



## elgriego (May 21, 2015)

*Feliz cumpleaños pa todo el mundo.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 22, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> buchon,,  ...Gracias amigo



no hubieras saltado y nadie se enteraba jajaja , un abrazo chee


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 22, 2015)

Ferchito dijo:


> Feliz cumpleaños SSTC, TRYLO-BITE y pipa09,
> 
> perdonen lo tarde hace dias no venia por aca



gracias *Ferchito* tanto tiempo se ve que el FORO es grande


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños "Don Rosito" ¡ ¡ ¡*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleSaños "Don RositA" ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


don *Rosit0*(Juan)​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## nasaserna (May 29, 2015)

¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños al único 

e inimitable

GENIO DE LA FONOLA!!


Un abrazo y que la pases muy

 Bien Y beber solo lo necesario, solo hasta caerse, que no es muy elegante andar bebiendo en el piso
​


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2015)

*Felicidades muchas.χρόνια πολλά

 και καλα**
*


Don Rosito.

*Genio de la fonola.*


----------



## yosimiro (May 29, 2015)

*"Muuuuuchas felicidades" *don


*"Loco de la Fonola"*


----------



## mcrven (May 29, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> *"Loco de la Fonola"*



Me uno al jubilo...

Con banner robado y todo...

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS PA' TIII...


----------



## locodelafonola (May 29, 2015)

!!!! Muchas gracias ¡¡¡¡¡​ Es muy lindo leer ., sus saludos​ Fogonazo ., DOSMETROS ., J2C ., nasaserna ., elgriego ., p p p ., mcrven ., elaficionado ., crimson .,  
Dr. Zoidberg ., D@rkbytes ., SSTC ., pppppo ., el-rey-julien ., Daniel Meza
​ Pero para mi ., lo mejor de este foro ., NO es la electronica ., sino los amigos que hice .,​ La gente "linda" (eso desde un punto de vista muy subjetivo) jajajajajajajajajaja  .,  con la que se comparte dia a dia​ Un abrazo muy grande a todos ., juan​


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2015)

Hola.


*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!*


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## crimson (May 29, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Loquifoni!!

Que la pases de 10

Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2015)

FELIZ CUMPLE LOCO!!!!
Que te diviertas y lo pases booooomba!!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 29, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!





Espero que te la hayas y te la sigas pasando súper.

Te mando un fuerte abrazo.


  ¡Muchas Felicidades!  ​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 29, 2015)

Felixx Cumple *amigaso fonola* !!!


----------



## pppppo (May 29, 2015)

De colgado casi se me pasa, Feliz cunple don Loqui.


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 29, 2015)

me sumo a los saludos,feliz cumple loqui¡¡¡¡


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 29, 2015)

Locodelafonola muchos abrazos compañero... disfruta tu día, felicidades


----------



## tiago (May 30, 2015)

*FELIZ CUMPLE, LOCO DE LA FONOLA*

*Una vuelta mas de manubrio*









Saludos.​


----------



## crimson (Jun 3, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Juan Filas!!






¡Que pases un día al 0,0001% de THD!

Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*

​


----------



## elgriego (Jun 3, 2015)

*Muchas Felicidades en Tu Dia


 Colega.!!!*   FELIZ CUMPLE .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 3, 2015)

*Felix Cumple Juan *


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 3, 2015)

Gracias a todos!!! si bien estoy con muy poco tiempo, sepan que los leo siempre y cuando puedo contestar, contesto jaja.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 3, 2015)

*Huy me resbalé,
Feliz cumpleaños Genio:
*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 3, 2015)

¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!







juanfilas

​


----------



## tiago (Jun 3, 2015)

*Feliz cumple JUANFILAS*


Saludos.​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños Juan  ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## J2C (Jun 3, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Juan Filas* ​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 3, 2015)

nasaserna dijo:


> *Huy me resbalé,
> Feliz cumpleaños Genio:
> *
> http://www.myimagehosting.com/u/17839/14460/125707.jpg​


Que conste que dije Genio(Juanfilas)


----------



## crimson (Jun 3, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños shevchenko!!




¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 3, 2015)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Don ruso!!*

Benemérito Guardián del secreto de las fuentes.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 3, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños Don Ruso









Don Indestructible​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*



*ShevcheRuso ! !*​


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 3, 2015)

Muy Feliz Cumpleaños shevchenko ....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



 Muy Feliz Cumpleaños tocayo  ........................................................................................................................................



..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... !!!! que la pasen bien y gracias por ser mis amigos ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños Cervezchenko ¡ ¡ ¡*

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 4, 2015)

Felix Cumple *Ruso* 

No tome tanta vodka y por hoy saque el destornillador del bolsillo, ese que lleva a todos lados


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 4, 2015)

Gracias a todos y feliz cumpleaños a los que no saludé!


----------



## J2C (Jun 4, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Don Ukranian boy* ​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## pppppo (Jun 4, 2015)

Feliz cumple don Ruso, siga quemando lu qui venga que se ponga en su camino, ya sea led, mosfet, tr y demases. Disfrute lo gratis


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 4, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños Juanfilas y shevenko!!!!!


----------



## crimson (Jun 6, 2015)

¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DON COSME!!!




¡A pasarla de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 6, 2015)

Muchas felicidades dosmetros, a pasársela bien este día... y festejar


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 6, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños* DOMO*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 6, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños Dosme!!!

Disfruta tu día!!!


----------



## tiago (Jun 7, 2015)

*FELIZ CUMPLE DOSMETROS*

*Tómate unas gordas*​


----------



## J2C (Jun 7, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*H *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2015)

*FELIZ CUMPLE COLEGA DOSMETROS QUE


LO PASES RECONTRABIEN JUNTO A


TUS SERES QUERIDOS.*

*Como decimos los Griegos :

Xronia Pola kai kala.!!!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> . . . . *Como decimos los Griegos :
> 
> Xronia Pola kai kala.!!!*




*¿ ¿ ¿ ¿ Kala ? ? ? ?*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2015)

*Hoy no sabía que ponerme . . . y me puse Feliz *
*Remil gracias a tuitos  * *Me encamino a la joa  !* 
*(antes la calas pal cementerio , ahora se las regalan a las novias (¿será pa decirle que es una muerta?)*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Hoy no sabía que ponerme . . . y me puse Feliz * *Remil gracias a tuitos  *
> *Me encamino a la joa  !*



Recuerda llevar algo azul


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 7, 2015)

feliz cumple dosme!!!!....

y como dijo el griego....

Xronia Pola kai kala.!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Recuerda llevar algo azul


 
Me va a quedar el tenedor durito durito


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¿ ¿ ¿ ¿ Kala ? ? ? ?*
> 
> 
> http://www.dejardineria.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/calas-300x200.jpg​




*Jajaja.*

*Escrito con caracteres Griegos seria:*

ΧΡΌΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΆ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ,*Que se traduce como ,Feliz cumpleaños y bueno,Es una expresion de deseo,para desearle al cumpleañero,una larga y prospera vida.

Pd. No me hagan chistes de Vulcanos.

Saludos.

Pd2 Los Vulcanos no tienen humor.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> . . . .Pd. No me hagan chistes de Vulcanos.
> 
> Saludos.




*! Como se te ocurre ¡* , sería incapaz


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 7, 2015)

Hola.

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños!!


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 7, 2015)

**FELIZ CUMPLE DOSMETROS**

Que obtengas los 2 cm que te faltan.


*Pa redondear** ¿Vió?*


----------



## pppppo (Jun 7, 2015)

Feliz cumple su Dosmetricia


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> **FELIZ CUMPLE DOSMETROS**
> 
> *Que obtengas los 2 cm que te faltan*.
> 
> ...



    


     ​
*! Por suerte el FogoPapa  es malpensado ¡*


----------



## pppppo (Jun 7, 2015)

No se preocupe lleva  las azul


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 7, 2015)

.....................................!!!!feliz cumple¡¡¡¡........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................






..............................que la pases de 10 amigo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 7, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!





*Un fuerte abrazo de 200 Cms.* 


¡¡Muchas Felicidades!!


​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 7, 2015)

*                        Feliz cumpleaños DOSMETROS*.

Con todos mis respetos  ...  y.....   sin animo de ofender  ............ vaya usted a .........   mamarla.


Pero *ojo, *luego......  conduzca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2015)

Muchas gracias a *todos todos* 

Lo pasé boma bomba 

Y ahora a la noche sigueeeeeeeeee


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 7, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños su 

Dosmetrencia!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zy3ExMPmJHw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLUL7Ocnn50



ya  sabe que son tres 

días antes 


y tres días después, 

en su caso...


seis dias después
​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2015)

*feliz cumple 2m *


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 8, 2015)

También le saludo de mi parte, y espero que la pase bien en su día.
Atentamente Hellfire4


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Jun 8, 2015)

Don dosme un feliz cumpleaños. Y que sigas moderando!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 9, 2015)

Interrumpo el jolgorio de los cumpleañeros para desearles un feliz resto de año, muchos abrazos mis amigos.

Ole Luis, cuando vuelves a visitarnos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2015)

Gracias 

Pienso seguir de joa hasta el miércoles


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Gracias
> 
> Pienso seguir de joa hasta el miércoles



¡¡¡jaaa sonó la oveja entonces¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## mcrven (Jun 14, 2015)

Bueno...

Pa' usted FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS 1,9805...

Saludos y... por hoy sí puedes echar SODA...


----------



## crimson (Jun 14, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños fabybu!!





¿Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 15, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Fabybu ! !*


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 15, 2015)

Feliz Cumple retrasado a todos! (soy medio colgado  )


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 15, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> Feliz Cumple retrasado a todos! (soy medio colgado  )



 ! Nunca me hubiera imaginado ¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 16, 2015)

juanfilas dijo:


> Feliz Cumple retrasado a todos! (soy medio colgado  )





que raro llegas tarde, sonó agresivo


----------



## J2C (Jun 17, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*DinoElectro *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 18, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Fabybu ! !

*
*





*

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple DinoElectro ! !



*
*





*

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple AlexAudio!!


*







listo para el regalo(un poco tarde pero)​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz cumpleaños @Mario ¡ ¡ ¡*



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Mcrven  ! !*


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 26, 2015)

................... !!! Feliz Cumple Mcrven ¡¡¡ ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. que la pases bien


----------



## elgriego (Jun 26, 2015)

*Feliz Cumple Colega De Las Ondas Hertzianas. 



Mcrven Que lo pases requetebien junto a los

 tuyos.



Saludos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 26, 2015)

*Feliz cumpleaños.*

*Mcrven*

* Hermano Latinoamericano.*


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 26, 2015)

Hola.

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños !!


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 27, 2015)

hey macho el aficionado,mi protegido feliz de ternerte en foros de electronica ¡¡
PD:
mi protegido porque yo siempre aposte a el.yo siempre supe y aposte  por ti ,
nomas que nadie me lo reconoce
haa soy un genio incomprendido ¡¡
y ademas rey de todas las cosas


----------



## mcrven (Jun 27, 2015)

Gracias a todos los colegas foreros, radioaficionados, incomprendidos y otras yerbas...

y los genios, claro...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 30, 2015)

mcrven dijo:


> Gracias a todos los colegas foreros, radioaficionados, incomprendidos y otras yerbas...
> 
> y los genios, claro...



Disculpame la demora compañero forero y arenero, Espero hayas pasado un hermoso día en tu cumpleaños permitirme saludarte, un abraso a la distancia.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 30, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Mcrven ! !*​ 








SSTC dijo:


> Disculpame la demora compañero forero y arenero, Espero hayas pasado un hermoso día en tu cumpleaños permitirme saludarte, un abraso a la distancia.



en cambio yo 

Que le vamos ha hacer que los termines de celebrar


----------



## mcrven (Jun 30, 2015)

nasaserna dijo:


> *¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Mcrven ! !*​
> 
> http://webdelprofesor.ula.ve/ciencias/sanrey/radioaficionado.jpeg​
> 
> ...



Tranquilos amigos, que les voy a hacer caso...

Ya comencé a celebrar el siguiente...


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 30, 2015)

Que bien Mario, felicidades!! 

Un abrazo.


----------



## crimson (Jul 1, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Domonation Corporation!!




¡A seguir diseñando!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 1, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleañs*​ 

*Dmnatin*​ 
*Crpratin ! !*​


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 1, 2015)

*Felíz cumpleaños*


* Domonation Corporation*

*De un colega"chatarrero"*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 1, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!







Domonation Corporation

​


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 1, 2015)

feliz cumple !!...mcrven!!!
feliz cumple  Domonation Corporation!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 2, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*
​


----------



## J2C (Jul 2, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


don* Domo Corp. *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jul 2, 2015)

felix cumple *Domonation Corporation*


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 3, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡

*




*https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/domonation-corporation/*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 4, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!





Saint_



​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!!FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DON MCRVEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , Muchos Kilociclos $$ en lo bolso , mucha salut , muchas realizaciones , que Dios te bendiga en tudo en esa vida  incluso en la propagación de la ondas hertezianas , jajajajajajajaja.
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DON DJMYKY , DESEJO LO MISMO A USTEDES TANBIEN MI AMIGAZO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DON "DOMO" IDEN A USTEDES TANBIEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
!!!!!!!SALUDOS CORDEALES  A TODOS HERMANOS LATINOAMERICANOS DESDE GRASIL !!!!!!!.
Att.

Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## mcrven (Jul 4, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!!!!!!!!!!FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DON MCRVEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! , Muchos Kilociclos $$ en lo bolso , mucha salut , muchas realizaciones , que Dios te bendiga en tudo en esa vida  incluso en la propagación de la ondas hertezianas , jajajajajajajaja.
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DON DJMYKY , DESEJO LO MISMO A USTEDES TANBIEN MI AMIGAZO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DON "DOMO" IDEN A USTEDES TANBIEN !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> !!!!!!!SALUDOS CORDEALES  A TODOS HERMANOS LATINOAMERICANOS DESDE GRASIL !!!!!!!.
> ...



Gracias Daniel, y a los demás también. Aprovecho la ocasión para desearles un muy feliz cumpleaño a los demás que cumplen después que yo.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Jul 5, 2015)

Al igual que mcrven, gracias Daniel y a todos los demás 



			
				Daniel Lopes dijo:
			
		

> DON "DOMO"



Me gusta


----------



## 483 (Jul 13, 2015)

Aunque un poco tarde, espero que pasases un buen dia colega. Muchas felicidades!!.


----------



## crimson (Jul 15, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Ferchito!!







¡Que la pases de diez!

Saludos C


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 15, 2015)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!*


¡¡ Ferchito!!

*Que lo pase muy bién.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Ferchito ! ! *


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 15, 2015)

Ferchito, muchas felicidades amigo... pásala bien. Saludos desde México


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 15, 2015)

................................................................................................................................¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!! ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................¡¡ Ferchito!!..........................................................................Que lo pase muy bién.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2015)

*Y*









*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡ *​


----------



## J2C (Jul 16, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Ferchito *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 17, 2015)

Hola.


*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2015)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Juan2Carlos ! ! !


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*

​


----------



## mcrven (Jul 18, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡
@twittos los cumpleañeros y añosos...

*


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 18, 2015)

...............................¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!! .......................................................................................................................................................................¡¡ J2C !!..........................................................................usted esta esperando que le soplen la velita


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*

​


----------



## pppppo (Jul 20, 2015)

Feliz cumple Juan Ka, como siempre de pepo me entero .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Felíz Cumple *

*Tecbeml ! ! ! *



*¡ ¡ ¡ Felíz Cumple *

*Aquileslor ! ! !*


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 20, 2015)

¡ ¡ ¡ Felíz Cumple Aquileslor ! !  ...........................................................................................................Que lo pase muy bién​


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 21, 2015)

*Feliz cumpleaños*

* Don Aquiles*

*Que lo pase muy bién.*


----------



## J2C (Jul 21, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Aquileslor *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 22, 2015)

Gracias a todos por los buenos deseos, como cosa rara siempre aparezco tarde, gracias amigos y muy felices cumpleaños a todos!!!


----------



## elgriego (Jul 22, 2015)

*Felices cumples para todos.  * 


* Ferchito


 J2C 


Aquileslor*


*Que lo pasen requetebien.!!!*


----------



## crimson (Jul 22, 2015)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños D@rkbytes!!!





¡A seguir juntando "D@rk-admiradores!
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*

​


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 22, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños ¡ ¡ ¡*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2015)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumple@ños D@rkbytes ¡ ¡ ¡ *


----------



## hazard_1998 (Jul 22, 2015)

*!!! Feliz cumpleaños d@rkbytes ¡¡¡


*


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 23, 2015)

................................................................................................................................................. ¡¡ Feliz Cumple@ños D@rkbytes ¡¡....................................................................................................................................................






.............. que la pases muy bien ., mi querido amigo y maestro​


----------



## J2C (Jul 23, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*D@rkbytes *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## elgriego (Jul 23, 2015)

*Feliz Cumpleaños colega D@rkbytes.*


*Que lo pases muy bien junto a tus seres queridos.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 23, 2015)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus felicitaciones. 

Es para mi un gran honor estar otro más con todos ustedes, nuevos y viejos amigos. 






Ya saben que no puede faltar el Mariachi en mi cumpleaños, y hoy traje a Chente. 

Nuevamente muchas gracias, y saludos para todos. ​


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 23, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!


a todos los grandes 


genios compañeros

del mejor foro tecnico de 

estos lados

tardísmo pero sentido



​


----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*don Torres.Electronico *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 2, 2015)

*Feliz cumpleaños don*


----------



## elgriego (Ago 2, 2015)

*Xronia pola kai kala o kirios ΤΌΡΕΣ.
*

Feliz cumpleaños don torres.


Que lo pase muy bien y cuidado con los excesos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 2, 2015)

Muy feliz Cumpleaños a D@rkbytes y torres.electrónico, que la pasen super-felices!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! !*


----------



## pppppo (Ago 2, 2015)

Casi se me paso pequeño Don torres. .


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2015)

Gracias 2me, pepo, fogo,pepe,griego, afionado,juank y ferchito..  lamentavlemente no me acompaña la salud para levantar una copa de fernulli por ustedes.. mañana veremos


----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2015)

.


Martin

Levantar la copa es lo de menos, piense que si se debe levantar otra cosa para estrenar los 37  !!!!!!.




Saludos, JuanKa.-


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2015)

Amennnnn ,si señorrrr!!!
Por suerte la naranja, azul y la mas moderna (violeta) no la uso,pero llegado su momento, me implanto unos electrodos, trafo 12v y de unos cuantos gua, mosfet grande, oscilador y vamos subiendo frecuencia con duty a 50% hasta resucitar o morir en el intento


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 2, 2015)

O largar olor a quemado......

Lo primero que suceda.

Electricidad y gónadas....

Mala combinación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> amentavlemente no me acompaña la salud para levantar una copa de fernulli por ustedes.. mañana veremos


 







* +*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!





Que disfrutes tu día. 


​


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 2, 2015)

..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!...........................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2015)

Gracias Ricardo,Loquis!!! Ya xasi me estoy recuperabdo, asi que vot a tener que hacer cumpleaños a lo gitano y festejar toda la semana por lo que no pude ayer y hoy 
Treintisiempre  se cunple todos los dias


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 2, 2015)

feliz cumple torrecito!!!
un gran abrazooo!!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 3, 2015)

Gracias Indio, recien recien me levante hoy a la tarde...asi que ya me estoy poniendo en campaña y estoy hidratandome por que estaba muy palido


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 4, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños COSMICO!! Que la pases muy bien.


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 4, 2015)

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don Torres !!


Tampoco puedo brindar, 


pero se le quiere, un Abrazo


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 4, 2015)

Gracias Nestor!!! a la distancia siempre presente... un grande amigazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2015)

Aqui hay amor  !


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 4, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Aqui hay amor  !



jajajaja, no te pongas chelocha , hay amor para vos tambien


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 132909


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 4, 2015)

jajajajaja tal cual!!!! mandame uno de esos al sur yá!!! jajajaja


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 5, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/souven...es-18-anos-638501-MLA20362343453_072015-O.jpg Ver el archivo adjunto 132909


 pero en el fondo de vaso ., tiene que decir .,  AQUI 0% == me voy a dormir !!!!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 5, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños Fernandito Torres 

*perdona que acudí tan tarde a saludarte *


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 5, 2015)

SSTC dijo:


> Felix Cumpleaños Fernandito Torres
> 
> *perdona que acudí tan tarde a saludarte *



No importa, conpro mas coca y caliento el asadito


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 9, 2015)

Muchas Gracias Fogo!!!


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Diegomj1973 *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Diegomj1973 ! ! ! *


----------



## crimson (Ago 9, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Diegomj1973!!






¡Aguanten los Clase A!

Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 9, 2015)

*Felicidades Diegomj1973, un abrazo compañero *


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 9, 2015)

Muchísimas Gracias a todos los que gentilmente me han saludado!!!. La lluvia me ayudó a apagar velitas hoy!!!

PD: hace frío hoy, así que voy a estar muy cerquita de mi clase A toda la tarde!!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2015)

Feliz cumple Diego!!!!!!


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 9, 2015)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Diegomj1973!!*

Disculpe el retraso, salí recién a la 23 30 del escrutinio.


----------



## opamp (Ago 11, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños!!!,.....Gracias Totales!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 18, 2015)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños, Daniel Meza. ! ! !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel  ! ! !*


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 18, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 18, 2015)

¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!....


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 18, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!





¡Muchas Felicidades!






​


----------



## elgriego (Ago 18, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños Colega Daniel Meza que lo pases ,muy bien junto a los tuyos.


Feliz Cumpleaños Mr B...a no diegomj1973,Aque te dejo un regalito,espero sea de tu agrado,va tambien se lo dedicamos a Daniel,que quizas le gusten Los Simpsons.

.




Excelente Cumple para Ambos.


----------



## crimson (Ago 18, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Meza!!
¡Que pases un día de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## J2C (Ago 18, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Daniel Meza *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 18, 2015)

Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel!!! 

PD: me mató el video!!! Gracias elgriego!!! .


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 18, 2015)

Felix Cumple Meza


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 18, 2015)

Muchas gracias compañeros y colegas... Elgriego jaja si, también me gustan los Simpson, el video está "excelente"... 

Nuevamente gracias, y pues a seguir que aún estoy chavo y estos temas dan para toooda una vida


----------



## crimson (Ago 21, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños solaris8!!





¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 21, 2015)

*Hoy Navoyork se viste de fiesta...*

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños solaris8!!


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 21, 2015)

............................................................................................................................¡¡Feliz Cumple solaris8!!...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## elgriego (Ago 21, 2015)

Χρόνια Πολλά solaris οκτώ (*Feliz Cumple Colega Solaris8*)


*Aqui tienes tu regalo no te empalagues.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 21, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## angel36 (Ago 21, 2015)

felizz  cumple don solaris!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2015)

una cerveza para mi amigo el indio,
feliz cumpleaños ¡¡


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 21, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños Paisano Solaris8, un abrazo.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 21, 2015)

gracias gente!!!....
56 años....
....me conformo con otros 56


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2015)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Feliz cumpleaños Paisano Solaris8, un abrazo.



ningún paisano , es argento ,trasplantado 



solaris8 dijo:


> gracias gente!!!....
> 56 años....
> ....me conformo con otros 56



56 , lo parioo ,como pasa el tiempo


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 21, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ningún paisano , es argento ,trasplantado
> 
> 
> 
> 56 , lo parioo ,como pasa el tiempo



jaja no sabía eso, le comentaba a Domo, un amigo aquí del foro, que hace poco conocí a todo un personaje cuyo seudónimo es "Solaris Digital" aquí en mi pueblo en una calle donde venden todo lo de electrónica. No se si se trata del mismo, pero sospecho.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2015)

a no ser que lo viste en una de estas no es el mismo


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 21, 2015)

> Solaris Digital





solaris8, hay uno solo.....
 ...prueba que dios existe!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2015)

pero ya tenes copias jajajajaj 
un abrazo che


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 21, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:


> solaris8, hay uno solo.....
> ...prueba que dios existe!!!!


ups, es que el nombre y la edad me hicieron creer , y luego la locación México.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 21, 2015)

> pero ya tenes copias jajajajaj
> un abrazo che



algun descuido!!!



> ups, es que el nombre y la edad me hicieron creer , y luego la locación México.



de la populosa navoyork, sonora mexico


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 21, 2015)

solaris8 dijo:


> algun descuido!!!
> 
> 
> 
> de la populosa navoyork, sonora mexico



¡Caray!, que cosas... en fin, mis felicitaciónes aún así desde el Edo. de México . Que por cierto, da la casualidad que la siguiente semana andaré por sus tierras, Hermosillo para ser precisos.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 21, 2015)

> la siguiente semana andaré por sus tierras, Hermosillo para ser precisos.



es un tanto caluroso ese lugar....

gracias a todos !!!


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2015)

Feliz cumple Marito!!!


----------



## J2C (Ago 22, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*don Marito *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## pppppo (Ago 22, 2015)

Feliz cumple Don Solaris, cuando se avenga por aca asado pendiente, no barbacoa. . Gracias por la buena onda de siempre.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 22, 2015)

Hola.

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños!!*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2015)

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Marito  . . . sepa disculpar  me tenían picando piedras !!*


----------



## mcrven (Ago 24, 2015)

Aún si tarde...
Igual ha de valer.

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS

Tocayo "solaris8"


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 24, 2015)

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños!!

a todos los compañeros

del mejor foro


Espero que la pasen muy 


bien

espero que pueda leerlos mas seguido un abrazo, y a festejar Don diego, Su solarencia Don Mario, Don Daniel, con don.... o sin don
*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 26, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños Su Solarisencia y jose circuit!!

Muchas Felicidades!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*
​ 

*Cosmefulanito04 ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Sep 10, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


don* CosmeFulanito04 *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## crimson (Sep 10, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Cosmefulanito04!!





¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 10, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!






Cosme

¡Mis mejores deseos en tu día!
Te mando un fuerte abrazo.
¡Muchas felicidades y que te la pases genial! 


​


----------



## alcides alvarez (Sep 10, 2015)

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños!!   los regalos para navidad


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 10, 2015)

¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños .....................................................................................................................don CosmeFulanito04!! ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



.............................................................................................. !!! que la pases muy bien ., querido amigo ¡¡¡


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 10, 2015)

Sr Cosme, muchas felicidades... ​


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 10, 2015)

feliz cumpleaños ...cosmefulanito04!!!


----------



## chclau (Sep 11, 2015)

Cosme!

Muy feliz cumple, che
Salud y felicidad


----------



## elgriego (Sep 11, 2015)

*Χρόνια Πολλά βασιλιά μου

ότι πληροί ευτυχισμένος

Ελληνική χαιρετισμούς

 Vale Saludarlo en otro idioma.???

Saludos.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## mcrven (Sep 11, 2015)

*PERO... CÓMO NO HAS PROHIBIDO BRINDAR POR ESO...

¡¡¡ A TU SALUD !!! Gustavo...
*


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 11, 2015)

Querido cyverlarva! Felices 8 lustros! Que tengas un cumple alta fidelidad, lleno de SPL pero con el balance tonal correcto!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2015)

Muy feliz cumple para cosmefulanito (perdon por la demora) y para el amigo cyverlarva!!!!!!


----------



## crimson (Sep 11, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños cyverlarva!!





¿40 nada más? ¡Un pibe!
Saludos C


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 12, 2015)

Muchas gracias por los saludos gente. 

Yo estoy con los saludos de todos recontra atrasado.


----------



## crimson (Sep 12, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo!!




¡Vamos por el cuarto Big Bang !
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleeeeeeee ! ! !*


----------



## angel36 (Sep 12, 2015)

Feliz fogocumple


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 12, 2015)

¡¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños !! .....................................................................................................................¡¡eminencia Fogonazo!! ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................



.............................................................................................. !!! que la pases muy bien ., y un brindis de parte de un amigo ¡¡¡[/QUOTE]


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 12, 2015)

Honolable Sensei Fogonazo...

*Tenga usted muy*

*Feliz Cumpleaños.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 12, 2015)

¡¡Muchas felicidades!!






Don Fogo


¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!



¡Que tengas un día excelente!






​


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 12, 2015)

Feliz Cumple fogo...cuidado con los excesos si queres ser participe del proximo bigbang ;-)


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 12, 2015)

Hola.

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo!! 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 13, 2015)

Don Fogonazo que tenga un muy feliz cumpleaños!!!!!


----------



## mcrven (Sep 13, 2015)

Ya le toco a usted, querido amigo...

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 13, 2015)

feliz cumpleaños *fogonazo *


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 13, 2015)

Feliz cumple *Fogo*, pasalo bien.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 13, 2015)

Muy Feliz cumpleaños Fogonazo, pasalo muy bien!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 13, 2015)

Feliz cumple don francisco! Espero la haya pasado en linda compañia, con ricas cervezas y hermosas doncellas haciendole la corte.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2015)

*¡ Muchas gracias a todos los FogoMonaguillos por sus deseos !*, con saludos así dan ganas de cumplir años mas seguido.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 13, 2015)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños su ilustrisima Fogonazo,que lo pases muy bien junto a tus seres queridos.
*

*
Atte El Griego.*


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 13, 2015)

Casi me olvido de dejar el Saludo Formal a usted:

Feliz asado y vino Fogo, que la pase bien, en familia y con la menor cantidad de parientes peleados!


Salud!


----------



## J2C (Sep 13, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Fogonazo *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## papirrin (Sep 13, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños Don Fogonazo, pasatela super¡


----------



## pppppo (Sep 13, 2015)

Feliz cumple don fogo


Creo faltaba​


----------



## magomac (Sep 13, 2015)

Feliz cumple master de masters.. y que sean muchos mas...


----------



## Quercus (Sep 14, 2015)

*¡¡¡ feliz cumple fogonazo !!!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2015)

*¡ Muchísimas gracias !*

Como me gustó mucho recibir saludos de ustedes, de ahora en mas voy a festejar el FogoCumpleaños todos los meses.

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2015)

Cómo cuando estás de novio (ahora con la vida) , a festejar todos los mensuarios


----------



## pppppo (Sep 14, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Muchísimas gracias !*
> 
> Como me gustó mucho recibir saludos de ustedes, de ahora en mas voy a festejar el FogoCumpleaños todos los meses.
> 
> ​



.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 14, 2015)

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños!!*



* a todos:

Don Cosme


 Cyverlarva



 a al Maestro

**




*
*




Fogonazo

Ya saben tres días antes y tres 

días después,  berber solo hasta 

caerse, en el suelo no sabe igual
*​


----------



## mcrven (Sep 14, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ Muchas gracias a todos los FogoMonaguillos por sus deseos !*, *con saludos así dan ganas de cumplir años mas seguido.*



Te ampare el Señor de semejante tentación...


----------



## alcides alvarez (Sep 14, 2015)

Guarapita pa' todo el mundo,el wiski esta super caro ¡¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A TODOS ,en especial  al jefe


----------



## crimson (Sep 17, 2015)

¡¡Felices Cumpleaños Don Rat y Tavo!!








¡Que la pasen de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Sep 17, 2015)

*Felices cumples atrasados a tavo y don rat,pasenlo realmente bien y atenti con los excesos.*



*Ya saben que a cierta edad algunas cosas no quedan bien ,como si,en nuestras juventudes pasadas.*




*
XRONIA POLLA KAI KALA.*


----------



## alcides alvarez (Sep 17, 2015)

¡¡¡¡¡¡ FELIZ DIA COMPADRE!!!!!!,QUE LA PASE SUPER y recuerde que el consumo exagerado,es nocivo para la salud peeeeeero que mas da,se cumple una vez al año


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 17, 2015)

Feloz Cumpleaños Ratatui!!! Lamentablemwnte estas lejos,pero ya le encobtraremos la vyelta para estar mas cerca . Pasale bien che


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Felices Cumpleaños Doños Rat y Tavo ! ! *


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*
​


----------



## pppppo (Sep 17, 2015)

feliz cumple don rat .


----------



## angel36 (Sep 17, 2015)

Felizzzzzzz cumple don carlos que lo pase lindo y reciba mucho silicio de regalo.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 17, 2015)

feliz cumple don rat!!!









feliz cumpleaños tavo!!!


----------



## mcrven (Sep 17, 2015)

Pues... me uno a las felicitaciones...

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS PARA AMBOS DOS*


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 17, 2015)

*Feliz Cumpleaños*






*Don Rat.*


----------



## Quercus (Sep 17, 2015)

!!Feliz cumpleaños Ratmayor¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 17, 2015)

Felix cumpleaños *Ratmayor* y *Tavo*


----------



## J2C (Sep 17, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Tavo *y* Ratmayor *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2015)

Muchas gracias por sus felicitaciones y buenos deseos, ya son 33, hasta el foro tuvo la amabilidad de recordarmelo 

​
Saludos a todos


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 17, 2015)

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños!!*



* a todos dos:

*
* Don Tavo

y a  **Su Ratencia


*


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2015)

Hola.

*¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 17, 2015)

......................... ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.
.



....................Tavo y Ratmayor ........................... que la pasen re-bien y festejen mucho ¡¡¡¡​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 17, 2015)

¡¡Muchas felicidades!!





*¡Que tu cumpleaños haya sido genial!

Un fuerte abrazo.


*​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 18, 2015)

Por mas que ya los salude por otro lado a don rat y a don tavo... aunque sea tarde los saludo x aca..... no sea cosa que despues ni me quieran saludar a mi :roll...


¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLE DON TAVO Y DON RAT!!!


----------



## elgriego (Sep 18, 2015)

*Muy feliz cumpleaños colega tavo,que lo pases muy bien,junto a tus seres queridos.*



XRONIA POLLA.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 18, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Muy feliz cumpleaños colega tavo,que lo pases muy bien,junto a tus seres queridos.*
> 
> 
> 
> XRONIA POLLA.





decir que aca en el foro no somos mal pensados  
 si nó... sabeee???


----------



## alcides alvarez (Sep 18, 2015)

Disculpen,me falto Felicitar a tavo pero recuerden que el mio esta cerquiiiiiita Saludos y que la sigan pasando lifeeeee compañeros.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Sep 18, 2015)

Mas vale tarde que nunca feliz cumpleaños don Rat!!!!


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 18, 2015)

Se descuida uno un rato, y todos los amigos les da por celebrar su cumpleaños.  

¡¡Un gran abrazo cumpleañero!!


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 18, 2015)

Muchas gracias por sus Saludos!!!!!
Y un gran saludo al Sr Fogonazo!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## crimson (Sep 19, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños don Hazard!!
¡Que la pase muy bien!
Saludos C


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2015)

*¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños don Hazard!!*

*Enemigo del desorden en el taller.*


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 19, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños hazard, que la pases barbaro


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 19, 2015)

Hola.

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumple Don Hazard ! !*


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2015)

Felices Cumples Hazard .!!!


----------



## alcides alvarez (Sep 19, 2015)

Felices Cumples Hazard .!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 19, 2015)

Felix Cumple *Hazard*


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 19, 2015)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS HAZARD

Olvídate de las dietas al menos por estos 6 días de celebración 
Un abrazo


----------



## J2C (Sep 19, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*hazard_1998*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 19, 2015)

*Feliz Cumpleaños Don Hazard

*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 19, 2015)

¡Muchas Felicidades!




Saludos y un fuerte abrazo. 


¡Feliz Cumpleaños!



​


----------



## Tavo (Sep 20, 2015)

*Cuánta alegría me da leer sus mensajes por mi cumple!!!!*  

Agradezco de corazón a todos los que todavía se acuerdan de mi aunque ya no esté tan presente como antes...  Sigo en el foro aunque de forma "tácita" por así decirlo jaja, siempre leyendo hilos y aprendiendo un poco más.

*Saludos!*
Octavio.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 20, 2015)

!!!!! Feliz cunpleaños atrazados a Vossa Eminencia FogoPapal , autoridad maxima aca por esas latitudes , tanbiem a  Don Ratmajor , Don Tavo y Don Hazard !!!!!!
1000 descurpas señores por mi descuido en no saludar a todos en  lo tienpo correcto  
!!!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil a todo lo  Foro Maravilloso    !!!!
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 20, 2015)

muchas gracias chicos por los saludos!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 20, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños *Hazard* disculpa el cuelgue espero allas pasado un dia especial


----------



## djwash (Sep 22, 2015)

*Se ve que somos varios los que cumplimos este mes, se tomaron las fiestas de fin de año en serio jajaja, bueno hace tiempo que no entro al foro pero no me olvido de esta gran comunidad, muy buenas personas hay aca.

Felicidades a todos los que vienen cumpliendo recientemente!!



Y feliz cumple a mi!!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 22, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumple 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! !*


----------



## elgriego (Sep 22, 2015)

*Feliz Cumpleaños djwash*


----------



## angel36 (Sep 22, 2015)

Feliz cumple don DJ whash!


----------



## crimson (Sep 22, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños DJWash!!
Que tengas un excelente día.
Saludos C


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 22, 2015)

............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ ¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños DJWash!! ........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... 




que la pases muy bien.,  querido amigo​


----------



## alcides alvarez (Sep 22, 2015)

Y siiiiiiiiiiigue la cumplidera de años FELIZ,felicidades y mucha alegría tooooodos los días DJWASH.


----------



## J2C (Sep 22, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*DjWas**h*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 22, 2015)

Nuevo
 *¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños!!! 

**





!**DjWas**h**!*​


----------



## djwash (Sep 23, 2015)

*Muchas gracias a todos por los saludos!!! Un abrazo grande!!*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 23, 2015)

Buenas, he estado unos días fuera y me encuentro con mucho movimiento por aquí.

FELICIDADES A TODOS 
        los que cumplen o han cumplido primaveras en estos días.

Saludos festivos : )


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 23, 2015)

Vaya que tantos cumpleaños se han amontonado este mes, no por nada aquí en México llaman a este mes "pistiembre" jaja... dejo mis sinceras felicitaciones a Hazard, Tavo, al Sr Rata y a Fogonazo!...
Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2015)

*Feliz cumpleaños a Dj Forever Alone 

Feliz cumpleaños a Alcides Alvarez *​


----------



## crimson (Sep 24, 2015)

¡¡Felices Cumpleaños xavistorm y Alcides Alvarez!!
¡Que la pasen de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## alcides alvarez (Sep 24, 2015)

El dia de hoy quiero felicitar a alguien que ha sido el mejor compañero y amigo de toda la vida y me refiero  A MI  y NO LES DARE TORTA O PASTER  como lo llamen  a ninguno del foro por no felicitarme pero,no dejo de agradecer a este foro por los aportes y enseñanzas que cada dia  adquiero por discusiones y publicaciones,que  mas da,el solo hecho de formar parte de FOROS DE ELECTRONICA,es el mayor regalo que puedo recibir,saludos y EXITOS PARA TODOS    
NOTA: La torta la pone el se embriague primero


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 24, 2015)

alcides alvarez dijo:


> El dia de hoy quiero felicitar a alguien que ha sido el mejor compañero y amigo de toda la vida y me refiero  A MI  y NO LES DARE TORTA O PASTER  como lo llamen  a ninguno del foro por no felicitarme


Epa epa, lee más arriba pajarito, no te me vas a ir con la cabulla en la pata sin darme torta


----------



## elgriego (Sep 24, 2015)

*Que tengan un feliz cumpleaños colegas,xavistorm y Alcides Alvarez,y que lo pasen muy bien junto a sus seres queridos.*


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 24, 2015)

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!


Dj Forever Alone 

y

Alcides Alvarez!*​


----------



## J2C (Sep 25, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Alcides Alvarez*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​Tarde pero seguro .-


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 2, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si falta, es el 1 de octubre ,tenes mal tu reloj o yo tengo mal el mio.
> 41 ya lo parioooo¡¡¡¡


¡Uh! Ahora me pasé un día  ¡Feliz cumpleaños #42!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 2, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si falta, es el 1 de octubre ,tenes mal tu reloj o yo tengo mal el mio.
> 41 ya lo parioooo¡¡¡¡
> 
> gracias muchachos


 
*¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumple Lemur   ! !*

*Color perejil transgénico *


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 2, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!






¡Su Majestad!


¡Muchas Felicidades!


​


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 2, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!

*¡Su Majestad!*

*Rey de todas las cosas.*


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 2, 2015)

feliz cumple, lemur!!!!


----------



## chclau (Oct 2, 2015)

Muy feliz cumple, che, Lemur!


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 2, 2015)

Hola.

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## mcrven (Oct 2, 2015)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!! sire...

*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 3, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 3, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!





Ya sabe que por decreto real 

(suyo).

tres días antes y tres después

trasladados a despues.

no olvide comer pulpo, sin 

perejil

un Abrazo, se le extraña

​


----------



## elgriego (Oct 3, 2015)

*Feliz cumpleaños su majestad.


Que lo pase muy bien junto a los suyos, y guarda con el biscochuelo relleno de perejil irradiado.*


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 3, 2015)

.........................¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! ! ............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................




................................................................................................. !!!! que la pases muy bien querido amigo ¡¡¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 3, 2015)

Feliz cumple che lemur!!!! 41, eh? Tu número favorito  saludos, muchas felicidades....


----------



## crimson (Oct 3, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Su Majestad!!




¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Meza (Oct 3, 2015)

*Muchas felicidades a su majestad Lémur!!!*



​


----------



## J2C (Oct 3, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Gustavo*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## crimson (Oct 4, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Oscar Monsalvo!!
¡Que pases un muy feliz día!
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Oct 4, 2015)

*Feliz cumpleaños colega Oscar Monsalvo,que tengas un muy buen dia junto a tus seres queridos.
*


Saludos.


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 4, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Oscar!




 
Que la pases muy bien, vecino.

sin reventar muchos oídos

a mama cerveza

(piquitos al águila)


un abrazo



​


----------



## Ratmayor (Oct 4, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños a Oscar Monsalvo!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2015)

*Y*









*¡ ¡ ¡  FelizCumpleaños ! ! !*
​


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 10, 2015)

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!*

*Pandacba*


*Y se viene el de don Pepo.*


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! *


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## J2C (Oct 10, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*MNicolau *y* PandaCba *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## crimson (Oct 10, 2015)

¡¡Muy felices cumpleaños Panda y Mariano!!
¡Que tengan un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## solaris8 (Oct 10, 2015)

¡¡Muy felices cumpleaños Panda y Mariano!!

que pasen un feliz dia!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños *MNicolau*, *Panda* y por si las dudas mañana no te veo por si te vas de parranda que me parece perfecto jejeje este *PO* feliz cumple. Que la pasen bien.

_Saludos_


----------



## elgriego (Oct 10, 2015)

*Xronia polla kai kala*



*Estimados Panda y MNicolau,que tengan un muy buen cumple ambos ,con sus respectivas familias y seres queridos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 10, 2015)

*¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!*

*Don PPPPPO*

No mandamos colorinche, porque en un mecánico...

*No es bien visto.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2015)

*



PPPPPO




¡ ¡ ¡  FelizCumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Muy feliz cumple Panda ,*


*Mariano y Pepo ! !*


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 11, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! *


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## J2C (Oct 11, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


don* @Pepo *​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## mcrven (Oct 12, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ ¡ Muy feliz cumple Panda ,*
> 
> 
> *Mariano y Pepo ! !*



Apoyado totalmente Dosme...


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 12, 2015)

mcrven dijo:


> *Apoyado* totalmente Dosme...


----------



## elgriego (Oct 12, 2015)

Felices cumples don  PPPPPO


*Que lo pases requetebien y guarda con los excesos.*


*Saludos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 12, 2015)

!!!!!!Muy feliz cumpleaños , don pandacba , vossa magestad don lemur y don pppppo !!!!!!
!!!!!QUE DIOS BENDIGA A TODOS !!!!!!
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 12, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡¡Feliz cumpleaños !! ! ! 

**al Panda*​ 
*a Don Mariano

y al compañero Peeepo ! !


Que la pasen muy bien 

sin exagerar

*
*






*​


----------



## pppppo (Oct 12, 2015)

Mil gracias por los saludos y la atencion, por supuesto pasado estos dias en familia y de 10, 0 exceso como corresponde a un padre de mi edad . Abrazos y realmente gracias por todo.


----------



## alcides alvarez (Oct 13, 2015)

Tarde pero seguro FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A TODOS LOS QUE HAN CUMPLIDO DESPUES DE MI !!!! quiero compartir algo que descubri: el alcohol,es nocivo para la salud     ,asi que,no beban,pueden tomar pero NO beban


----------



## torres.electronico (Oct 13, 2015)

Feliz cumple PEPO... tarde como siempre


----------



## pppppo (Oct 13, 2015)

Siiii muy muy mal, dos branca de castigo y degradado a alfil . Gracias Martin .


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 13, 2015)

pppppo dijo:


> Siiii muy muy mal, dos branca de castigo y degradado a alfil . Gracias Martin .



Ya estaba en eso.....

Me parece que es peón.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## J2C (Oct 24, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Quercus10*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2015)

*¡¡ Feliz Cumple *​ 


* Quercus10 !!*
.
.​ 






. ​


----------



## crimson (Oct 24, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños don Quercus!!
Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 25, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños Don Quercus


----------



## elgriego (Oct 25, 2015)

Felices Cumples Quercus



Que lo pases muy bien junto a tus seres queridos.


----------



## Quercus (Oct 25, 2015)

Un año mas, en mi cuenta particular y otro en el  reconfortante tiempo que llevo con ustedes. 

¡¡¡¡¡MUCHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISIMAS GRACIAS A TODOS...!!!!


----------



## crimson (Oct 25, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños anajesusa!!





¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2015)

*¡¡ Feliz Cumple *​



*Anajesusa !!*​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 26, 2015)

Feliz Cumple *Cesar*...


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​

http://www.explora.cl/noticias-naci...acteriana-extremofila-en-el-altiplano-chileno


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 26, 2015)

Increíble, 60 pirulos, en algunas cosas se nota el viejazo, pero en otras sigo como cuando tenía 20, gracias amigos por las salutaciones, brindaré por ustedes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2015)

anajesusa dijo:


> Increíble, 60 pirulos, en algunas cosas se nota el viejazo


 
  






> pero en otras sigo como cuando tenía 20


 
Comer , dormir , ver tele . . .


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 26, 2015)

*¡¡ Muy feliz cumpleaños !! *

* ¡¡Anajesusa !!*


----------



## J2C (Oct 26, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*César (anajesusa)*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 26, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> [url]http://sa.forosdeelectronica.net/thumbs/avatar159512_1.gif[/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mas carne de cañon ja ja!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 26, 2015)

!!!!!!!  Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don anajesusa , que Dios lo bendiga y incluso sus incribles proyectos electrofisicos !!!!!!!!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aquileslor (Oct 26, 2015)

*Feliz cumple Cesar. No te preocupes, tenés muchos mas por delante para seguir haciendo tus experimentos. Sesenta!!! Sos un pibe todavía.*


----------



## chclau (Oct 27, 2015)

Muchisimas felicidades Cesar!


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 27, 2015)

Gracias a todos.


----------



## J2C (Nov 4, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


don* Aristoteles*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2015)

Muy Feliz Cumpleaños mi amigazo Don Elgriego , que Dios te bendiga con mucha: salut , exictos , kilociclos (plata jejejeje) , felicidad y menos equipos de medidas estropiados , jejejejejejejejeje.
!Que desfrute bien tu dia !
Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !   
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 4, 2015)

¡¡¡¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2015)

Detecto un leve Copy&Paste


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 4, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Detecto un leve Copy&Paste


, pero mirando con mas cariño hay un espejo , lo dibujo y lo escrito estan canbiados entre los dos posts    
Att, 

Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 4, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños *Carlos* hermoso dia te toco !!!  Que la pases feliz con tu familia y en la felix


----------



## crimson (Nov 4, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños el griego!!




¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> , pero mirando con mas cariño hay un espejo , lo dibujo y lo escrito estan canbiados entre los dos posts
> Att,
> 
> Ganiel Gopez.



Para no discriminar:_* "Todas mis salutaciones tienen el mismo formato"*_ 

_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1060934/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1061301/ __ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1058223/ _
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1056608/


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 4, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 4, 2015)

Feliz cumpeaños "pibe" mdqensense


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 4, 2015)

*Feliz Cumpleaños.*


*Don*, este *El*, este

*Griego*


----------



## pppppo (Nov 4, 2015)

Feliz cumple Driego Xipolitaquis, es lo mas griego que se me ocurrio... . Perdon por la tardanza..


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 4, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños amigo! ! !*​


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! !

*


----------



## crimson (Nov 5, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Tacatomon!!




¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 5, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!






Tacatomon


Que te diviertas en tu día.


¡Muchas Felicidades!​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Tacatito ! ! !*


----------



## elgriego (Nov 5, 2015)

*Desde este humilde lugar ,quiero agradecer a todo ustedes por sus buenos deseos,la verdad lo pase lindo junto a mis seres queridos,igual la festichola la hago el sabado ,anoche, no puede excederme en las cuestiones etilicas ,por ser hoy laborable,pero el sabado seguramente, recupere el tiempo perdido.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2015)

*Tiempo perdido *


----------



## J2C (Nov 5, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Tacatomon*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## elgriego (Nov 5, 2015)

*Desde este humilde lugar ,quiero agradecer a todo ustedes por sus buenos deseos,la verdad lo pase lindo junto a mis seres queridos,igual la festichola la hago el sabado ,anoche, no puede excederme en las cuestiones etilicas ,por ser hoy laborable,pero el sabado seguramente, recupere el tiempo perdido.*



*Feliz feliz y recontrafeliz cumplesaños don*


TACATOMON *Que lo pases muy bien junto a tus seres queridos.

Bien veo que somo bastantes los escorpianos muejejejejejejeje.


Saludos.*


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 5, 2015)

Hola.

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!*​Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 5, 2015)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Tacatomon!!*


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 5, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos los compañeros, vuelvo de a poco.......


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## Tacatomon (Nov 6, 2015)

Se agradece mucho sus felicitaciones chicos. Acá seguimos vivos. ¡Un abrazo!.


----------



## chclau (Nov 7, 2015)

Feliz cumple  a todos los cumpas!


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 7, 2015)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Tacatomon!!*
​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 18, 2015)

Muy Feliz Cumple amigo Crimson!!!

Que la pases muy bien con los tuyos!!!

Un abrazo!!!


----------



## J2C (Nov 18, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Crimson*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 18, 2015)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS​


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 18, 2015)

...........¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!
. . . 


. . . 

.......................Crimson


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2015)

!!!!!!!!!!!! Muy feliz cunpleaños Don Crinson  !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Dios te bendiga , muchos exictos , salut , felicidades , kilociclos en lo bolso (plata )  
! Que disfrute tu dia !
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 18, 2015)

*Feliz cumplaños Don Crimson!*​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 18, 2015)

Yo me las pierdo todas , y ni pastel me guardan. 

*¡Feliz cumpleaños!*


----------



## crimson (Nov 18, 2015)

¡¡Gracias a todos!! Veremos de terminar el día como corresponde:




Siempre que llega mi cumpleaños me acuerdo de este tango:




Saludos C


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 18, 2015)

Feliz Cumpleaños CRIMSON !!!!!!!


Abrazo fuerte !!!!!!!!
Gustavo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 18, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!





crimson

¡Que tengas un estupendo día!






¡Muchas Felicidades! 

​


----------



## chclau (Nov 18, 2015)

Crimson, que tengas un buen cumple, con mucha salud y felicidad!


----------



## elgriego (Nov 18, 2015)

*Feliz Cumpleaños colega crimson,que tengas un excelente cumple junto a tus seres queridos.*




XRONIA POLLA KAI KALA.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2015)

*Feliz cumple Crimson!!!!!







*Que lo pasés bomba con todos tus seres queridos!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2015)

Hola.

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 18, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños *Crimson*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Crimson ! ! !*

*Dale gaaaaaaaaaas *


----------



## crimson (Nov 18, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter!!




(Si es de Escorpio es bueno)
¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter ! ! !*

*Jeje esos bichos pican con la cola ? *


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 18, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños *Scooter*


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 19, 2015)

*¡Muchas felicidades a los cumpleañeros!*​


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 19, 2015)

..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter ! ! .................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 19, 2015)

*Feliz cumpleaños Crimson.*

*Que lo pase muy bién.*


Llego medio tarde...


----------



## Quercus (Nov 19, 2015)

¡¡¡¡Espero que haya sido un muy feliz cumple crimson…!!!

   Siento llegar un poco tarde.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 19, 2015)

Espero la hayas pasado super Don Crimson. Recibe un DomoAbrazo de mi parte 

Oops! yo también llego tarde, pero más vale tarde que nunca!


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Scooter*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2015)

Hola.

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 19, 2015)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS SCOOTER . Ya sabes que son seis días de celebración 

Cuidarse para aguantarlos


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2015)

Gracias por atrasado. Es que me estoy haciendo mayor y se me olvidan las onomásticas


----------



## crimson (Nov 21, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Lopes!!
¡Que tengas un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 21, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Ganiel Lopez


 en Grasil ! ! !*





​


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 21, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños hermano Brasileño y latinoamericano ! ! !*


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 21, 2015)

Mi mente perver solo me deja imaginar una giesta en la playa llena de garotas festejando lo qie tiene bien puesto...bien vivido, que por cierto, lo eh segyido y leido y grqcias por su pequeño legado... pero de seguro,esta a 1000 metros de la playa y en ves de garotas, esta rodeado de la familia, que basicamente, es el mejor desarrollo electronico que hacemos en la vida. La fuente filtrada, la programacion del.micro con sus antirebotes... las salidas con una orden especifica... en fin... amigo (disculpas por el atrevimiento), esperonque estes contentonque hasta esta altura de la vida, lo qie tenes,lo tenes merecido... feliz cumpleaños


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 21, 2015)

feliz cumpleaños, daniel !!!!!


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 21, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Ganiel Lopez


 en Grasil ! ! !*





​


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 21, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **! !*



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## shevchenko (Nov 22, 2015)

Feliz cumple compañía Daniel Lopez!! Buen festejo, espero con la flia y amistades!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños *Daniel *


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Daniel Lopes*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Geliz GumpleGaños *


*Ganiel Gopez en Grasil ! ! !*​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 22, 2015)

Muy feliz cumpleaños amigo Daniel Lopes!!!


----------



## mcrven (Nov 22, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **! !*

Señor Daniel Lopez

Do Brasil, brasilero...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2015)

!!!!!!    Hola a todos los conpañeros o mejor , si mi permiten asi decir , a todos los Hemanos de hobby , profissión y passión por electronica , Latino americanos , por que non  los del  viejo mundo (Europa) y tanbien del mundo todo , Muchas gracias por todos los saludos ,y consideración en recordar de mi persona con todo cariño ,  Mi quedo por  demasiado feliz y agradecido !!!!!!!!!!!     
!!!!    Que Dios bediga a todo lo Foros de Electronica con vida longa  !!!!!!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.





torres.electronico dijo:


> Mi mente perver solo me deja imaginar una giesta en la playa llena de garotas festejando lo qie tiene bien puesto...bien vivido, que por cierto, lo eh segyido y leido y grqcias por su pequeño legado... pero de seguro,esta a 1000 metros de la playa y en ves de garotas, esta rodeado de la familia, que basicamente, es el mejor desarrollo electronico que hacemos en la vida. La fuente filtrada, la programacion del.micro con sus antirebotes... las salidas con una orden especifica... en fin... amigo (disculpas por el atrevimiento), esperonque estes contentonque hasta esta altura de la vida, lo qie tenes,lo tenes merecido... feliz cumpleaños


Muchas gracias Don Torres , pero a titulo de conocimento jo nasci en una ciudad litoranea (playa) y actualmente resido (moro) en São José dos Campos  , São Paulo  eso solamente a 80Km de mi ciudad natal (Caraguatatuba , São Paulo).
Cuanto a la fiesta esa fue solamente con la familia ( mi señora , mi dos  hijas , lo esposo de la hija mas vieja  y mi  nieto ) , SI !!! ya soy abuelo !!!!! , jajajajajajajajajaja.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 22, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!







Ganiel Lopez

cuídate mucho 
​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 23, 2015)

Muchas Felicidades Don Daniel Lopes



Sí... ya sé, como siempre.. tarde


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Lucy ! ! !*




​


----------



## crimson (Nov 26, 2015)

¡¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Sophia!!!




¡Que la pases súper bien!
(Y sin regaños )
Saludos C


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!




sp_27

 
¡Que tengas un día genial!

  ¡Muchas Felicidades!   
​


----------



## tiago (Nov 27, 2015)

*MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A TOD@S 






Disculpad tantísimo retraso.


*​


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 27, 2015)

*¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!*

*SP_27*







*
Y* 

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños!!**Chclau*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2015)

*

Y


@chclau





¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 27, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños *chclau*, *Sp_27*


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*ChclauySp 27*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 27, 2015)

feliz cumple sp!!!!









...parese que los mayas se equivocaron!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 27, 2015)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 27, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos. cuìdense


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 27, 2015)

Muchas Felicidades Cumpleañeros Foreros.

_Y que cuumplan muuchooosss maassss...   
_
Saludos.


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Nov 27, 2015)

hola amigo como les va,, bueno un poco tarde mandó este saludo a un gran amigo que cumplió años ayer 26 de noviembre, ya que nadie se acordó bueno tampoco tan así jeje pero bueno le mandó un saludo y que su vida sea con mucho más éxitos en lo personal como en el trabajo que aiga nuevas entrada de $$ ya que el país va mal en peor, las cosas malas déjalas a un costado, espero que la allá pasado bien. Esa persona quién saludo soy yo...!!!, me auto saludos ya que en está vida los amigos no exiten, sólo están cuando ellos quieren ninguno en las malas..

Gracias por leer estas letras. Saludo gente...


----------



## crimson (Nov 27, 2015)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños chclau!!!





¡Que la pases muy bien!

(Sorry, un poco tarde, pero seguro)

¡Y feliz cumpleaños a todos los amigos que sin querer olvidamos!
((55 incluído)

Saludos C


----------



## pppppo (Nov 27, 2015)

Feliz cumple dama del foro . Que la pases lindo.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 27, 2015)

Felices Cumpleaños para ambos dos...

Especial para la paisanita maracucha...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Sophi  ! !*

*¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Chclau  ! !*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 27, 2015)

El55delaguaracha dijo:


> hola amigo como les va,, bueno un poco tarde mandó este saludo a un gran amigo que cumplió años ayer 26 de noviembre, ya que nadie se acordó bueno tampoco tan así jeje pero bueno le mandó un saludo y que su vida sea con mucho más éxitos en lo personal como en el trabajo que aiga nuevas entrada de $$ ya que el país va mal en peor, las cosas malas déjalas a un costado, espero que la allá pasado bien. Esa persona quién saludo soy yo...!!!, me auto saludos ya que en está vida los amigos no exiten, sólo están cuando ellos quieren ninguno en las malas..
> 
> Gracias por leer estas letras. Saludo gente...



*eh chango!!* pasa que no te conocemos sino saludaríamos. Espero que hayas pasado un buen dia seguro re machado y con el Dani hoyo, Los bony, Bambole y Alejandro veli


----------



## El55delaguaracha (Nov 28, 2015)

bueno gracias por acordarse cumpas, les cuento sí la pase bien y machado no Jaj ya no tomó ase rato por intoxicacion,igual lo mismo uno se divierte sin marcharse Jaj, después lo más bueno que la pase en casa con mi mamá, mis macetas kit mainini y omero Jaj.. Y saque un poco el sonido pa afuera a poner música jej guaracha como corresponde... A lo otro que ase unos cuántos meses encontré familia bueno no se acordaron de mi cumple Jaj pero igual che. Encontre tanto tíos primos parientes etc,,, tambien una parte de esa familia son músicos como yo, son grandes autores de muchas canciones famosas como el Jinete audaz, rosa, un contrato d amor, lágrimas sobre el piano, etc etc.. letras que cantaba jorge véliz,,
Y Para tantos artista isieron cansiones, x ay deje un tema,,, 
 Bueno en fin gracias por los saludos compañeros cripson, sstc..

Saludos compañero y cierto sí me permiten después subire un linkg para que escuchen buena música tanto mía como la de los pariente o tío legano que sería..

Saludos


----------



## chclau (Nov 28, 2015)

Muchisimas gracias a todos y feliz cumple para sp!


----------



## locodelafonola (Nov 28, 2015)

.....¡¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Sophi !!! ...........................



............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................. ¡¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Chclau!!! .....................................................................................................................


----------



## chclau (Nov 28, 2015)

Muchisimas gracias por la torta, loco, esta espectacular. Sobre todo los LEDs, uno piensa que en cualquier momento hasta se van a encender.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 4, 2015)

feliz cumpleaños a todos 
,si que me retrase esta ves ,no entraba al foro desde octubre creo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 5, 2015)




----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2015)

si resusitamo,
es me enterraron boca abajo ,por si me quería escapar me iba mas abajo jajaja


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 5, 2015)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si resusitamo,
> es me enterraron boca abajo ,por si me quería escapar me iba mas abajo jajaja





El mejor chiste


----------



## mcrven (Dic 6, 2015)

*feliz resuscitamiento

rey lemur
*


----------



## crimson (Dic 10, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños God!!
¡¡Aguante el metal!!





Saludos C


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 15, 2015)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos los compañeros, los vivos y los muertos.
espero que la mayoria vivos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 17, 2015)

¿de verdad ?
*¡¡¡¡feliz cumpleaños Andres ¡¡¡¡*


----------



## crimson (Dic 17, 2015)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 17, 2015)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!





Andrés Cuenca



¡Muchas felicidades!

​


----------



## mcrven (Dic 17, 2015)

Pues... nada vecino, que el alma no perdona...

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑO*


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 17, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños *Andres*


----------



## J2C (Dic 17, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Andres Cuenca*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2015)

*¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés !* , te agradezco de alma que hayas creado éste espacio , dónde además de aprender y compartir conocimientos y experiencia personal , también compartimos un poco de nuestras propias vidas  . Gracias  !


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 17, 2015)

Gracias mis amigos, un gran abrazo a todos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 17, 2015)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Gracias mis amigos, un gran abrazo a todos.



Aja !!! con que malapalabreando tarde  espero lo hallas pasado bien


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2015)

Hola.

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés !!*

Chao.
eaficionado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 18, 2015)

*  ¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Maestro !!  

*¡ Los que van a aprender te saludan ! 

Salud para festejar y tiempo para relajar 

Cada dia me siento mas afortunado de haber encontrado este maravilloso Foro y a sus "moradores".

Saludos. 
Miguel.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 18, 2015)

*¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Andrés Cuenca!!!*


----------



## tiago (Dic 19, 2015)

*FELIZ CUMPLE, ANDRÉS

Mas vale tarde ... 
*​


----------



## chclau (Dic 19, 2015)

Feliz cumple Andres!


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 21, 2015)

feliz cumpleaños paisano


----------



## pppppo (Dic 24, 2015)

Casi se me pasa como siempre, feliz cumple Andres, siempre se me pasa lo mismo por la cabeza, genial la idea materializada en el foro. Pasela lindo.


----------



## J2C (Dic 27, 2015)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Pinchavalvulas*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2015)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños*


* Pinchavalvulas ! ! !*


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 27, 2015)

feliz cumpleaños....






ANDRES Y PINCHAVALVULAS!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2015)

Buenas.
Muchas gracias a todos, de momento tranquilo.
No somos muy de celebrar en Pinchavalvulandia, aunque nunca amarga un dulce .

Esta mañana me regalaron una caja, la abrí y estaba llena de electrones 
Uhff, vaya trabajo recogerlos todos cuando salieron disparados jajajajaja....

   

Saludos cumpleañeros.


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 27, 2015)

*¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños Pinchavalvulas ! ! *

*Pásala muy bién.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2015)

feliz cumple pinchavalvulas ¡¡¡


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 27, 2015)

Felix Cumpleaños *Pinchavalvulas*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*



*Espero que sigas haciendo tus artesanías donde sea que estés. *
​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2016)

gracias fogo por recordar a mi amigo uro
nuestro amigo


----------



## crimson (Ene 4, 2016)

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Luis Eduardo Sanchez!!
¡¡Que la pases de 10!!

Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz cumple Luis


 Eduardo Sanchez ! !*


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 4, 2016)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS !!!!.....


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!






Luis Eduardo Sánchez

 ¡Muchas Felicidades! 

 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*
​


----------



## J2C (Ene 5, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Luis Eduardo Sánchez*​  .  .
​​ 

  ​


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2016)

Hola.

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 5, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 5, 2016)

Amigos muchas gracias!!!


----------



## tiago (Ene 8, 2016)

Hola, Luis Eduardo.


*MUY FELIZ DÍA

...*Con retraso
*


*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 9, 2016)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños*

*  Dano ¡ ¡ ¡*

Gracias Nilfred


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 12, 2016)

Tarde, pero con los mejores deseos.

Luis Eduardo y Gustavo, *¡feliz cumpleaños!*

Un abrazo.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 12, 2016)

gracias Andres¡¡¡
que te tardaste 
PD:
no estoy despistado


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 14, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños y Feliz año a todos los de estas épocas,
un abrazo


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños Gustavo  ! ! !*


----------



## J2C (Ene 17, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Gustavo Moretton*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 17, 2016)

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR VUESTROS SALUDOS !!!   

Gustavo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 17, 2016)

Muy feliz cumpleaños Gustavo!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 18, 2016)

*Felicidades *a los que cumplen estos días.


----------



## crimson (Ene 19, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Gustavo!!
(Sorry por la tardanza, estuve del otro lado de la cordillera)
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños MrCarlos ! ! !*



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumple MrCarlos ! ! !*


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2016)

hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## J2C (Ene 20, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*MrCarlos y Lord Chango*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 20, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


MrCarlos


Lord Chango


¡Que tengan un día genial!
​


----------



## crimson (Ene 20, 2016)

¡¡Felices Cumpleaños Mr Carlos y Lord Chango!!
¡Que la pasen de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## Lord Chango (Ene 21, 2016)

Gracias por los saludos!! Saludos para Mr Carlos tambien!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 24, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños @ejtagle ! ! !*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 24, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Ejtagle ! ! !*


----------



## alcides alvarez (Ene 25, 2016)

Feliz Cumple Ejtagle ! ! !    y a tooooodos los que se me pasaron,saludos y mil felicidades...


----------



## crimson (Ene 25, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños ejtagle!!
Espero que hayas pasado un excelente dia.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 20, 2016)

Felicidades a los cumpleañeros 
que en estos días celebran su aniversario.

Saludos


----------



## crimson (Feb 22, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Juan José!!





¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2016)

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*


*Juan José !!*


----------



## J2C (Feb 22, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Juan Jose*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## locodelafonola (Feb 28, 2016)

¡¡¡ muy feliz cumple mi querido maestro !!! ...........................................................................................................


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*ElAficionado*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## solaris8 (Feb 28, 2016)

feliz cumple!!!, el aficionado!!!


----------



## crimson (Feb 28, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños El Aficionado!!




¡Que tengas un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Feb 28, 2016)

*Felices cumples EL AFICIONADO. Que lo pases recontrabien junto a tus seres queridos.
*
  XRONIA POLLA KAI KALA.!!!


*Saludos El Griego.*


----------



## yosimiro (Feb 28, 2016)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !
*


¡¡¡El Aficionado!!!*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 28, 2016)

*    Felicidades  

         Juan josé     
           El Aficionado            

*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2016)

*Feliz Cumpleaños*


*ElAficionado !!*


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 28, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños elaficionado!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 28, 2016)

¡¡¡ muy Feliz cumpleaños elaficionado!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 28, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!







​


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 29, 2016)

Hola.
¡¡ Muchas gracias a todos Uds., por sus saludos. !!


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 2, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños al elaficionado
Chao


un Abrazo


----------



## crimson (Mar 19, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños morta!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Morta*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## yosimiro (Mar 19, 2016)

*¡¡¡Feliz cumple!!!*

* don Morta*


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 19, 2016)

Hola.

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 19, 2016)

*feliz cumple morta ¡¡¡¡*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2016)

*¡¡ Feliz cumple Morta* *!!

*


----------



## chclau (Mar 20, 2016)

Morta, feliz cumple!...

Y pasa a visitar, que no se te ve.


----------



## morta (Mar 20, 2016)

Como andan mi gente !!!! ayer pase mi cumple viajando, regresando de Formosa a Santa Fe mucha lluvia cerca de Resistencia pero todo bien.
Ando medio desconectado por que mi sobrina esta con nosotros mientras hace el ingreso a la universidad para psicologia asi que tengo usurpado el tallercito, pero tranqui.
Muchas gracias por los saludos !!!!!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 21, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños compañero​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Mar 21, 2016)

Feliz Cumple *Morta*. Perdona, no sabia que era tu cumpleaños.


----------



## elgriego (Mar 21, 2016)

Xronia polla kai kala agori morta,que tengas un Recontrafeliz cumple ,que lo pases muy bien junto a tus seres queridos.


Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 21, 2016)

........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................¡¡ Feliz cumple Morta !!


----------



## LITRIMA (Mar 31, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 31, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños Morta​


----------



## DownBabylon (Mar 31, 2016)

feliz cumpleaños a todos


----------



## J2C (Abr 2, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Mastodonte Man*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 3, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños Mastodonte Man​


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 3, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños

MASTODONTE MAN






​


----------



## crimson (Abr 6, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños asterion!!




¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 6, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños alex2040r!!

¡¡Que la pases bien y en familia!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 6, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*
​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 6, 2016)

*¡¡¡¡¡feliz cumple alex ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 6, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños alex2040r!!
> ¡¡Que la pases bien y en familia!!





Fogonazo dijo:


> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/customprofilepics/profilepic267604_4.gif[/URL]
> 
> *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​





el-rey-julien dijo:


> *¡¡¡¡¡feliz cumple alex ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡*



Muchas gracias muchachos


----------



## J2C (Abr 6, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Asterión y Alex2040r*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## crimson (Abr 9, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños homebrew!
¡Aguanten los equipos caseros!
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Abr 9, 2016)

*Muy feliz cumple colega de las ondas hertzianas homebrew,que lo pases recontrabien junto a tus seres queridos.
*


  XRONIA POLLA.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 9, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños compañeros


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Homebrew*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## J2C (Abr 11, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Dantonio*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*
​


----------



## elgriego (Abr 30, 2016)

felices cumples Colega.







"Dantonio"


*Que lo pases muy bien junto a tus seres queridos.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2016)

Los Cumpleaños de los "NO" también cuentan ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 30, 2016)

¡¡feliz cumple ¡¡


----------



## crimson (Abr 30, 2016)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños nasaserna!!!
¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## mcrven (Abr 30, 2016)

Felicidades vecino...


----------



## nasaserna (May 2, 2016)

Muchas gracias compañeros. aquì de nuevo vivos y casi intactos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2016)

Aura si te digo :

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños Nasa ! ! !*​


----------



## solaris8 (May 2, 2016)

feliz cumpleaños, nasa!!!!


----------



## J2C (May 7, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Zeta_bola_1*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## yosimiro (May 7, 2016)

nasaserna dijo:


> Muchas gracias compañeros. aquì de nuevo vivos y casi intactos



No sabía

Si no, hubiera saludado en el momento.

*Muy Feliz cumple.*

* Amigaso Nasa*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 7, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 7, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Zeta_bola_1 ! ! !*


----------



## nasaserna (May 7, 2016)

*
¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **! ! !**


Zeta_bola_1

*









​


----------



## elaficionado (May 7, 2016)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## torres.electronico (May 17, 2016)

Feliz cumple donde Gato


----------



## chclau (May 17, 2016)

Feliz cumple che!
Larga el faso


----------



## elgriego (May 17, 2016)

Feliz cumple vecino.


----------



## mcrven (May 17, 2016)

Feliz cumple Don Gato.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Michifuchi ! ! !*


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 17, 2016)

¡¡¡marche un ratoncito para don gato¡¡¡
*feliz cumple Jesus*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2016)

Mas mijor ratoncita  !


----------



## yosimiro (May 17, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*


----------



## J2C (May 17, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*SSTC*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## elaficionado (May 17, 2016)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 17, 2016)

SSTC dijo:
			
		

> Hola alex2040r



Hola!  Feliz cumple don Gato 

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2016)

Antas que nada Felix Cumpleaños Nasaserna, y Zetabola. Espero la hallan pasado bien. Chclau la verdad no fumo tanto pero frente al fuerte incremento ese pequeño chiste lo tomare como consejo. Dosme gracias por la ratoncita !! Me acorde del chiste jajaja.

Yosimiro espero que este verano traiga un mejor clima y pueda pulir mis hobby que tanto me gusta. Por lo pronto la mala economia que estamos pasando me limita muchisimo. Pesimo internet, poco tiempo y animo.

Saludos a todos y que tengan un buen comienzo de semana. A no bajar los brasos amigos, compañeros y aficionandos a la electronica !!


----------



## crimson (May 17, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños SSTC!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## solaris8 (May 17, 2016)




----------



## D@rkbytes (May 18, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


TRILO-BYTE




​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡  Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## J2C (May 18, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Trilo-Byte*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 18, 2016)

*Felicidades TriloByte!! Pásala bien compa ​*


----------



## elaficionado (May 18, 2016)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 18, 2016)

*B


FELICIDADES MAESTRO
  

*

Miguel.


----------



## crimson (May 18, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños trilo-byte!!





¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (May 18, 2016)

*Feliz cumple Trilo Byte !!!

que lo 


pases recontrabien.*




*Saludos.*


----------



## SKYFALL (May 18, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡  Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## nasaserna (May 23, 2016)

*!!!Feliz Cumpleaños *

*Don Gato!!

!Un Abrazo!

Igualmente para los 

compañeros 


Trilo Byte

Pipa09

Que la pasen super bien

y a todos los compañeros que 

cumplen en estos d`ias


estoy un poco alejado por ...
* 






​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 27, 2016)

nasaserna dijo:


> estoy un poco alejado por ...



porque anda baboseando  no es para menos con ese angelito


----------



## crimson (May 28, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños loquifoni!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!

Saludos C


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 29, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


locodelafonola




¡Muchas Felicidades!
 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 144276





*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*




​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Loquifoni ! ! !*


----------



## mcrven (May 29, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Loquifoni ! ! !

Me robo el de dosme, esta vez, que me da flojera hacer uno...

*


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Don Rosito*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2016)

Pobre . . . Se nota que anoche lo pasaron por la "exprimidora de tomates"


----------



## solaris8 (May 29, 2016)

feliz cumpleaños, loquifoni!!!!!


----------



## shevchenko (May 29, 2016)

*FELIXZ CUMPLEZ COMPA DE LA AFONIA!*

Creo que no salió... se entiende igual...


----------



## pppppo (May 29, 2016)

Feliz cumple don *ROSITO*


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2016)

*XRONIA POLLA KAI KALLA DON ROSITO*,QUE LO PASES MUY BIEN JUNTO A TUS SERES QUERIDOS.



*Saludos.*


----------



## yosimiro (May 29, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.
.



Don Fonola
.
.


----------



## raulalberto1955 (May 29, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños loquifoni que los cumplas muy feliz un abrazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> *XRONIA POLLA KAI KALLA DON ROSITO*,QUE LO PASES MUY BIEN JUNTO A TUS SERES QUERIDOS.
> 
> *Saludos.*


 
Me quedé re re re preocupado  

 La polla griega 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 es distinta a la polla española
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? 

https://translate.google.com.ar/#auto/es/XRONIA POLLA KAI KALLA

El traductor dice además algo de callas . . . las calas antes eran pa los muertos y ahora pa las novias 

No  aclare que oscurece Don Griego


----------



## elgriego (May 29, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me quedé re re re preocupado
> 
> La polla griega https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/signaturepics/sigpic18246_7.gif es distinta a la polla españolahttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/signaturepics/sigpic18246_7.gif?
> 
> ...



 Malpensado.!!! ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ Se traduce como Feliz Cumpleaños y que vengan muchos años buenos.:estudiando: Es un augurio que los griegos brindan, a los que cumplen años.

Pd ,,,No lo pienso aclarar nunca mas.

Saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 29, 2016)

!!Muchas Gracias a Todos¡¡​ ....................................................................................... y disculpen por la tardanza ., jajajajajaj hoy no hubo asado ., pero la mia ma" ma" ., cuchinato el pasta jiusta ., agelotti ., de formacho e" ricotta ( parecian empanadas por el tamaño)​ y la dueña dela trituradora de tomates ., hizo una torta expectacular ., yyyyyyy bueno 53 pirulos no se cumplen todos los dias jejejejejeje​ un abrazo ., muy grande a todos ., y gracias por ser mis amigos​ ..... juan


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 30, 2016)

bueno llegue 
medio tarde,pero hay va
¡¡¡feliz cumple amigo juan ¡¡¡


----------



## locodelafonola (May 30, 2016)

hola 





el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno llegue
> medio tarde , pero hay va
> ¡¡¡feliz cumple amigo juan ¡¡¡


 no hay problema .,  querido amigaso ., yo se que siempre me tiene presente ., jejejejejejej un abrazo gustavo .... juan


----------



## nasaserna (May 31, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> bueno llegue
> medio tarde,pero hay va
> ¡¡¡feliz cumple amigo juan ¡¡¡



Yo lleguè mas tarde hasta en los tarderos el rey es primero
  un abrazo


Feliz Cumpleaños al inigualable


Genio de la Fonola​


----------



## J2C (Jun 3, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Juanfilas*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2016)

Feliz cumple Juan!!!!


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 3, 2016)

................................................................................................................................................... !!!! FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS AMIGO ¡¡¡¡ .............................................................................................................


----------



## chclau (Jun 3, 2016)

Loqui, un poco atrasado, pero... feliz cumple!


----------



## nachoti (Jun 3, 2016)

Feliz cumple!!!  Juan
Saludos desde Colombia...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 3, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


Juanfilas







​


----------



## crimson (Jun 3, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños juanfilas!!





¡Que la pases de diez!
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Jun 3, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños colega


Juanfilas,


que lo pases excelentemente

bien


junto a tus


seres queridos.



Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 3, 2016)

Hola a todos , jo como sienpre atrazado aca por esas latitudes     
    !!!!Feliz Cunpleaños: Don Loquin dela Fonola , Don Gato SSTC y Don Trilo-Bite      que Dios  bendiga a todos los hermanos  con muuuuuuuucha, salut , felicidad , realizaciones y kilociclos en lo bolsillo (plata)      !!!!!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Juanfilas  ! ! !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños RusoShevchenco  ! ! !*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## pppppo (Jun 4, 2016)

!  FELIZ  CUMPLE RUSITO!


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 4, 2016)

*¡¡Feliz cumple !!*

*
¡¡Don Ruso!!*


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 4, 2016)

!  FELIZ  CUMPLEAÑOS!



 a los compañeros

 juanfilas y a don Ruso


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 4, 2016)

*shevchenko!!!!!*


----------



## J2C (Jun 4, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*MosFet Killer*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 4, 2016)

haa no se como se dice feliz cumpleaños en ruso,
asi que no saludo,pero si saludo
feliz cumple don ruso


----------



## crimson (Jun 6, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños DOSME!!




¡Que pases un excelente día!

Saludos C


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 6, 2016)

¡¡Feliz cumple !!


¡¡Don Ruso querido!!​


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 6, 2016)

Gracias a tutios! Ya que estamos no prendamos la luz y que siga el bailongo!


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 6, 2016)

.....!!!!feliz cumple¡¡¡¡.............................................................................................................................................................................






......................................................................................................................................que la pases de 10 amigo​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 6, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños DOSME!!

*¡Un abrazo!*​


----------



## shevchenko (Jun 6, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> .....!!!!feliz cumple¡¡¡¡....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................... https://ajuste.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/metro.jpg https://ajuste.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/metro.jpg.............................................................................que la pases de 10 amigo



Jajajaja feliz cumple!


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 6, 2016)

*Feliz cumpleaños su 


Dosmetrencia


*



​


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 6, 2016)

Hola.

¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!


2M.
Un abrazo. 
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 6, 2016)

*Feliz Cumpleaños*

*Don Dosme*

*Sí, Sí, con todo respeto....*

Con *Don*.









pss:


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 7, 2016)

¡Happy Birthday!​ 

 2 Mts.








¡Muchas Felicidades!



​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## Quercus (Jun 7, 2016)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ Feliz cumple DOSMETROS !!!!!!!!!!! 
Que la felicidad sea infinitamente mas larga...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2016)

*Graaaaaaaaaacias a tooooooodoooooos *

*Mu bua festejar trabajando el dobleeeeee *


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 7, 2016)

FELICIDADES SU DOSMETRICIA!!!!


----------



## J2C (Jun 7, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*H *(*2m*)​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2016)

¡ ¡ ¡   Feliz Cumpleaños  ! ! ! , estimado "Don Dosmetros"  (pero sin "Don" ya que no le gusta sener llamado asi ). Que Dios te bendiga con mucha salut , realizaciones , alegrias , mmmuuuuuuuuchos Kilociclos ($$) , y menos trabajo (ejenplo , moderaciones , jajajajajajajaj). 
Don ruso , mi amigazo , las mismas concideraciones  estensivas para ustedes tanbien  (pero sin moderaciones y muuuuuuchos MosFets  y SMPS a sener probados , jajajaja).
!Saludos desde Brasil !  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Jun 7, 2016)

¡¡¡Muy feliz cumpleaños DOSME!!!

Que la pases excelentemente bien en compañía de tu familia y seres queridos.

Saludos   

Saludos atrasadísimos también para locodelafonola, shevchenko y juanfilas!!!.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 7, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños !


----------



## tiago (Jun 7, 2016)

*FELIZ DÍA 2M

QUE CUMPLAS *
*
*











*CHOS MÁS*​


----------



## pppppo (Jun 7, 2016)

Cordial abrazo su Dosmetricia  , sin becho. Que poco ortodoxo el tipo, pa saludar digo . .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 7, 2016)

entonces
feliz cumple Horacio


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2016)

* XRONIA**,,,,a NO *!!!

*Feliz Cumplesaños don Dosmetricia ,espero que lo haya pasado de fabula junto a sus seres queridos.

*
*Saludos.*


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 7, 2016)

*FELIZ!!! CUMPLE!! Don!! 2M!!*  y Para cervenchezco Tambien! que me olvide (hace un par de dias) de saladurus!!!
Festeje! FEsteje!!! yo tomo una Bud desde la frontera en su honor!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2016)

*Hasta las 12 sigo festejando *


----------



## hellfire4 (Jun 7, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Hasta las 12 sigo festejando *



Que garrón, como de costumbre, o se me pasa, o me entero tarde

Bueno, pasando de página y a lo que realmente cuenta , espero desde ya que la haya pasado bien en su día


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 8, 2016)

Muchas felicidades a los que cumplieron estos días.



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Hasta las 12 sigo festejando *



Espero se haya podido "relajar" aunque sea por un ratito en su día.
Siempre que veo esa carita me recuerda un "salidillo" o un fanático de la ceveza 


Chao


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2016)

Gracias che  , por ahora terminamos con el festejo semanal y viene uno grande Findesemanal


----------



## mcrven (Jun 8, 2016)

Bueno, Horacio. El todo es pasarla bien en cualquier cumpleaños y... p' alante que, p'atrás ni pa' cojé impulso, como decimos acá...

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 11, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños Dosme,  perdoname lo tarde por favor!!! Muchas felicitaciones y muchos cumpleaños mas para su excelentisima persona.

Tambien feliz cumpleaños a SSTC, Loquifoni y al Russian Transistor Burner, hace dias no me reporto por estos lares y ando desactualizado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 12, 2016)

Estás a tiempo ya que en dos horas me reuno con tooooooda mi familia (hermanas , sobrina , sobrinos , parejas de ellos/llas , hija , yerno , nieto , Biarru y demases.

Festejaremos el mío + el de mi sobrina (cumplió el 10) , así que morficidio , chupicidio , pastelicidio , cafecidio y demases cidios 

Gracias a todos ustedes che


----------



## crimson (Jun 14, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños fabybu!!





¡Que la pases de diez! (Con fernet y coca supongo...)
Saludos C


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 17, 2016)

¡Muchas Felicidades!





dinoelectro



 ¡Feliz Cumpleaños! 

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 20, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños *Horacio*


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 20, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños Compañeros


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 27, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños mijac27​


----------



## J2C (Jul 2, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Sr. Domo*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 4, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!








Saint_


¡Muchas felicidades!




​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 13, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños Domonation Corporation, 

perdona lo tarde una semana después, pero 

vale todavía. Muchas felicidades.​


----------



## elgriego (Jul 13, 2016)

_Feliz cumpleaños a todo los colegas,,que lo pasen recontrabien,junto a sus seres queridos._


----------



## crimson (Jul 15, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Ferchito!!




¡Que la pases de diez!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 15, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Ferchito  ! ! !*


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 15, 2016)

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Ferchito!!*

A seguir con las lámparas led caseras(entre otras cosas)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 16, 2016)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionad0o


----------



## J2C (Jul 16, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Ferchito*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 16, 2016)

*

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños paisano !!*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 16, 2016)

Muchas gracias amigos por sus felicitaciones, por ahora sigo de celebración con toda la familia.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 19, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños 


Paisano al cuadrado

 y gracias por todo


----------



## shevchenko (Jul 19, 2016)

Feliz cumple! Si se festeja,mejor!!


Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 21, 2016)

*

@Aquileslor





¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*




​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 21, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Aquileslor  ! !*


----------



## J2C (Jul 21, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Aquileslor*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## elgriego (Jul 21, 2016)

*Muchas Felicidades colega Aquileslor,que los cumplas muy feliz y lo pases de lo mejor junto a tus seres queridos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 22, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


*Aquileslor*​


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 22, 2016)

*Felicidades Aquileslor.... un abrazote*​


----------



## chclau (Jul 23, 2016)

Feliz cumple aquileslor!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## crimson (Jul 23, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Darkbytes!!





¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Dark  ! !*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 24, 2016)

Muchas gracias por sus felicitaciones. 

Ahora la fiesta si estuvo larga, hubo mariachis y los traigo aquí al Foro pero en sinfónico. 







Saludos a todos.


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 30, 2016)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS

 A TODOS LOS 

COMPAÑEROS DEL FORO

tarde pero.....


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 30, 2016)

Muy feliz cumpleaños compañeros Aquilestor y D@rkbytes!!!


----------



## tiago (Jul 31, 2016)

*felicidades a todoooos !!!*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2016)

*¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!!*

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2016)

¡Muchas Felicidades!


torres.electronico



¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


​


----------



## pppppo (Ago 2, 2016)

De pepe pase por aqui, Muy feliz cumple Alfil y sin querer con regalito y todo . .


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 2, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños 

*Mister* *T*

Y Don *D@rkbytes*

Se me pasó algunos días.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 2, 2016)

feliz  cumpleaños  D@rkbytes....

feliz cumpleaños don torres!!!!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2016)

Un muy feliz cumpleaños para todos aquellos que se habían quedado en el tintero...


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2016)

*Feliz Cumple estimadisimo amigazo D@rkbytes!!!

*​  Aunque este año no hay mucho que festejar, les agradezco a todos por las salutaciones... como siempre digo, cumplo treintisiempre  ...
Hoy hace ya 3 meses que no veo a mis hijos y la verdad, espere el mejor relago del mundo todo el dia (que suene el telefono y que la madre me deje hablar con ellos) 



abrazos che


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 3, 2016)

Felix Cumpleaños *Martin* ya llegara ese dia,,, y Felix Cumpleaños *D@rkbytes* cada vez mas grande el FORO hace rato que no te veo !!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2016)

feliz cumpleaños ¡¡¡¡


----------



## elgriego (Ago 3, 2016)

Felices cumples 


atrasados para



 todos.


*Y para el amigo y colega don torres ,bueno ,yo pase por algo similar ,ya hace mucho por suerte,,ojala se solucione pronto lo tuyo,un fuerte abrazo.*


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 3, 2016)

buen mensaje don griego, 
yo no digo nada porque no se que decir,
yo nunca pase por eso y espero nunca pasarlo


----------



## crimson (Ago 9, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Diego!!





Que pases un día *excelente"*
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Diegomj1973 ! !*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 9, 2016)

¡¡¡ Gracias a todos por los saludos y hacer de este día algo muy especial !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2016)

Feliz cumple, Diego!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elgriego (Ago 9, 2016)

FELICES CUMPLES ATRASADO "DIEGO".



*Que lo pases recontrabien junto a tus seres queridos.*


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 9, 2016)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños.*


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 9, 2016)

felicidades diego!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2016)

Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Tocayo (Daniel Meza)     
!!!!!Que Dios te bendiga con mucha salut y sienpre te ilumine en los trabajos ( todos muy elaborados y prolijos) !!!!!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel-Meza ! !*


----------



## crimson (Ago 18, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Meza!
¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 18, 2016)

¡ ¡   ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Meza  !  ! !


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 19, 2016)

¡¡¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Meza !!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 19, 2016)

Muchas gracias a todos ... aquí seguiremos un año más


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 19, 2016)

Hola.

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## crimson (Ago 21, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños solaris8!!





¡que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 21, 2016)

Feliz cumple Marito!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 21, 2016)

feliz cumple don indio


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 22, 2016)

*Feliz cumpleaños​*
*Don Solaris8​*


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 22, 2016)

muchisimas gracias, caballeros!!!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 22, 2016)

¡¡¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños solaris8 !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños Indio  ! ! !*


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 22, 2016)

Hola.

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## chclau (Ago 22, 2016)

Feliz cumple a Daniel (un poco atrasado) y a Solaris!!!


----------



## locodelafonola (Ago 22, 2016)

¿¿¿¿ es cierto que el indio-marito es un año mas viejo ????​ 













*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2016)

*Feliz Cumpleaños solaris8*​


----------



## mcrven (Ago 22, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> *Feliz Cumpleaños solaris8*​



Me uno a las felicitaciones tocayo...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ago 22, 2016)

Felix Cumpleaños *Daniel Meza*

Al indio ya lo salude tempranito por cara de libro


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2016)

*Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Meza*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 24, 2016)

> ¿¿¿¿ es cierto que el indio-marito es un año mas viejo ????



 viejo...gastadito!!!!!

gracias a todos por acordarse!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 27, 2016)

FEliz Cumpleaños a todos

......

me despido en silencio


----------



## crimson (Sep 9, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños moonwalker!!





¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumple Cosmefulanito04* *! ! !*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2016)

¡Muchas Felicidades!!







¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 10, 2016)

Felix Cumpleaños *Cosmefulanito* que te la pases bien


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 10, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños Don Cosme


----------



## crimson (Sep 11, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Cosmefulanito!!
¡Que pases un muy buen día!
Saludos C


----------



## chclau (Sep 11, 2016)

Feliz cumple Cosme!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 12, 2016)

*¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!*


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 12, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños.​





*Fogonazo​*


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 12, 2016)

*!!!Feliz Cumple Don Fogo!!!​*


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 13, 2016)

Esta si no me la pierdo!!!, feliz cumpleaños mi amigo!!! 

Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños Don Fogo* *! ! !*​ 


*! Que las explosiones lo *​ 

*rodeen de afecto y cariño ¡*​ 

*Muejejejeje *​


----------



## pppppo (Sep 13, 2016)

muy feliz cumple Fogo.


----------



## torres.electronico (Sep 13, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños Fogo... Te estoy viendo... Te estoy observando 
Hay unos numeros que no me cierran, al igual que mirta


----------



## Quercus (Sep 13, 2016)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡  Feliz cumple Fogo  !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crimson (Sep 13, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Su Santidad!!

¿¿¿Justo un "Martes 13" tenía que caer??? 

Saludos C


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 13, 2016)

feliz cumpleaños, fogo!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2016)

¡¡¡¡¡feliz cumpleaños fogo ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 13, 2016)

Hola.

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Su Santidad!!


Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 13, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


Don Fogonazo







¡Muchas Felicidades!






​


----------



## polpi (Sep 13, 2016)

Aunque 117 parezcan muchos: Feliz cumple años Mr. Fogonazo y que sean muchos mas.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 13, 2016)

¡¡¡ feliz cumpleaños fogo ¡¡¡


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 13, 2016)

¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo !!!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Sep 13, 2016)

Feliz cumple Fogo. 

Agradezco el saludo de todos.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 13, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños 

su Eminencia


----------



## pppppo (Sep 13, 2016)

Uhhh quede descolgado, mejor ni digo como que, , se me paso el saludo al Indio y no podia hacer dos saludos seguidos y me tenia que ir a trabagar, feliz cumple Solaris .


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 13, 2016)

mensaje de relleno,para que pepo pueda saludar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2016)

!!!!!! Feliz Cumpleaños Vossa Ilustrisissima Eminencia FogoPapal Don Fogonazo Auctoridad maxima aca por esas latitudes   !!!!!!
!! Dios te bendiga  estensivo a todos entes proximos queridos !!
!!Desfrute tu dia !! 
!!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 13, 2016)

!Feliz Cumpleaños Atrasado,COSMEFULANITO! 

Roschach


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 13, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> mensaje de relleno,para volver a saludar






*¡Abrazo!*
Rorschach


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 14, 2016)

.....................................................................................................................................----------- ¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !
​ ............................................................................................................................................... 

 ........................................................................................................................................................ 

 !!!!! que la pasen bien y por muchos mas ¡¡¡¡¡ ​


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 14, 2016)

FELIZ asado!!! Su santidad, Solaris , Cosme!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Muchas gracias a todos ! ! !*




*Lograron conmoverme*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2016)

No  te creo , solo los mortales lo hacen  muajajajaja


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No  te creo , solo los mortales lo hacen  muajajajaja



Es solo para salvar las apariencias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 14, 2016)

Bien ahí  muajajajaja


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 14, 2016)

Felicidades a los que hacen lo años hoy. 
Con número casual ...... 52 25 -25 52   

Y sobre todo, aunque tarde......... *Felicidades Don Fogo  

Saludillos.
 
*


----------



## tiago (Sep 15, 2016)

FELICITACIONES CON EL HABITUAL RETRASO
Mr Fogonazo.

​
Saludines.​


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 15, 2016)

Muchas Felicidades Fogonazo... tarde de nuevo ​


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 17, 2016)

Felicidades Don Fogo, todos te felicitaron tarde y yo solo quería ser popular


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 17, 2016)

feliz cumpleaños !!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 17, 2016)

*Feliz cumpleaños​ *

*Don Rat.​*
Pero...

*Ojo con las locuras*.


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2016)

Hola.

* ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elgriego (Sep 17, 2016)

Χρόνια πολλά Χάρη Fogonazo σας , τα οποία έχουν ένα μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα με τους αγαπημένους σας,,   Θα είμαι περίεργος αιώνες συναντά εξοχότητά σας.?



*Traduccion Acotada.

Feliz cumple Atrasado su Ilustrisima Fogonazo,espero que lo hayas pasado de lo mejor brindando con cerveza y degustando suculentos platos,junto a tus seres queridos.*

Feliz Cumple.


*Muy Feliz Cumple Don Rat.

Que lo pases muy lindo ,junto a tus seres queridos.*


   Xronia Polla !!!


----------



## pppppo (Sep 17, 2016)

Felicidades Rat, todos te felicitaron tarde y yo solo queria ser popular .
 Que copion.....


----------



## crimson (Sep 17, 2016)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Don Rat!!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 17, 2016)

Carlos, un muy feliz cumpleaños!!!

Un abrazo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 17, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!






¡Muchas Felicidades! 

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz RataCumple Don Carlos  ! ! !*


----------



## mcrven (Sep 17, 2016)

Happy Birthday to you...

Charly Brown


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 17, 2016)

Muy Feliz cumpleaños al excelentísimo Señor Fogonazo, espero haya tenido un gran dia en la celebración de su natalicio, excusas mil por la tardanza y Felicidades.

Muy feliz cumpleaños vecino de la derecha Ratmayor, por aqui le espero en la capital del pais de su izquierda si desea que le celebre su cumpleaños con todos los poderes.

Muchas Felicidades a los dos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Hazard_1998 **! ! !*


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 19, 2016)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Hazard_1998 ! ! !


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños! ! !​*
*Hazard  1998​*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 19, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!







¡Muchas Felicidades! 

​


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 19, 2016)

Hola.  

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 19, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Hazard_1998 ! ! !​*


----------



## crimson (Sep 19, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Hazard!!
¡Que pases un día de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 19, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños hazard_1998​


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 20, 2016)

Sinceramente MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS!!!! 
ando bastante alejado del foro pues estoy bastante complicado de tiempos... pero entro cada tanto a leer.
abrazo a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 22, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 23, 2016)

No pude ingresar en estos días, Felix cumpleaños* hazard_1998* y felix cumpleaños *djwash*


----------



## djwash (Sep 23, 2016)

Muchas gracias!! Un abrazo a todos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## chclau (Sep 27, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 148857
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tendriamos que hacer una vaquita y comprarle algun regalito a Google... pobres estos muchachos que no tienen donde caerse muertos ...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 27, 2016)

chclau dijo:


> Tendriamos que hacer una vaquita y comprarle algun regalito a Google... pobres estos muchachos que no tienen donde caerse muertos ...


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 27, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños a 

Hazard, a 


DJwash, y al vecino su 


Ratencia, Ratmayor,


----------



## pppppo (Sep 27, 2016)

Se me paso el del Sr. Rat...perdon, feliz cumple Don Rat .


----------



## chclau (Sep 27, 2016)

Feliz cumple Don Rat!


----------



## mcrven (Sep 27, 2016)

happy birthday Charly Brown (RatMayor)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños El_patriarca ! ! !*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 10, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


Para:







Y también a:







¡Muchas Felicidades!


 ​


----------



## elgriego (Oct 10, 2016)

*Feliz cumpleaños para todos los compañeros del foro * . *Don Panda*,  *Don El Patriarca*, *Don Rat Mayor*.  *Don Nicolau*  (*Que con ese apellido diria que es un paisano de la grecia*)            


*pasenlo de lo mejor junto a sus seres queridos.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Mariano ! ! !* 

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Panda ! ! !*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 10, 2016)

¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Pandacba !!!
¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños mnicolau !!!

Espero que no se peleen por el orden en que los he saludado  !!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 10, 2016)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## crimson (Oct 10, 2016)

¡¡Felices Cumpleaños Panda y Mariano!!
¡Que la pasen de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 10, 2016)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS PANDACBA !!!!!!!   



Rorschach


----------



## mcrven (Oct 11, 2016)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS

para todos los anteriores y lo actuales...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2016)

Y los que vendrán 




*¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños **Pepo ! !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 11, 2016)

¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades a todos los cumpleñeros !!!

*Panda, Homer y demases..*.

Aunque sea con un poco de retraso 

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 14, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños pandacba y Mnicolau que la pasen muy bien, me preocupa un poco Mariano porque hace mucho tiempo no veo mensajes de él


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 24, 2016)

Muy Feliz cumpleaños Quercus!!!

Que la pases bien y en compañía de los tuyos!!!.


----------



## crimson (Oct 24, 2016)

¡¡¡FelizCumpleaños Quercus!!!
¡Que la pases muy bien!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños Quercus ! !*


----------



## Quercus (Oct 24, 2016)

Muchas gracias a todos, era casi 8 años más joven cuando ingrese en el foro, como pasa el tiempo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 24, 2016)

Felicidades Quercus


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## elgriego (Oct 24, 2016)

* A todos nos pasa lo mismo,pero bueno,,, supuestamente los años nos dan experiencia.*



Feliz cumpleaños colega Quercus,,,espero que lo hayas pasado de los mejor.



*
Saludos.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cesar ! ! !*


----------



## palurdo (Oct 26, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños Cesar, gran científico, mejor persona!!


----------



## crimson (Oct 26, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños anajesusa!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## diegomj1973 (Oct 26, 2016)

Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Cesar!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 26, 2016)

¡Felicidades anajesusa!


----------



## elgriego (Oct 26, 2016)

*Feliz cumple O KIRIOS CESAR,hacedor de todo tipo de experimentos , riesgosos y no tantos ,Aun recuerdo cuando en otro foro preguntaste como hacer un tubo de Roentgen con una rectifidadora de alta.

Bueno,te deseo que lo pases de lo mejor junto a tus seres queridos.


Saludos.*


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 26, 2016)

Muchas gracias muchachos a todos, saludo ahora porque luego creo que los niveles de etílico van a subir y escribo con errores. Muchas gracias brindaré por ustedes (Un brindis por cada uno ja jaj)


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 26, 2016)

Muy feliz cumpleaños anajesusa!!

Muy feliz cumpleaños Quercus!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2016)

*Va a soplar la velita arriba de una antena !!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## pppppo (Nov 4, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *Va a soplar la velita arriba de una antena !!!!!!!!!! *



  Muy felizcumple don Driego, pasela lindo.


----------



## Quercus (Nov 4, 2016)

¡¡¡¡¡¡ Muy feliz cumple elgriego !!!!!!!


----------



## Yairman (Nov 4, 2016)

*☆Que pases un super cumpleaños☆ 
☆el griego☆*


----------



## crimson (Nov 4, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños el griego!!
¡que pases un día excelente!
Saludos C


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 4, 2016)

*Feliz Cumpleaños*
*Don Pepo*
Anajesusa
y 
Don Heleno.​
Estuve cancelando suscripciones, y esta cayó en la volteada.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 4, 2016)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 4, 2016)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ELGRIEGO !!!!!!!!!!! 


Rorschach


----------



## mcrven (Nov 5, 2016)

*Χρόνια Πολλά, κ Ελληνικής ...

No vayas a creer que yo sé griego, google me ayudó con esto

73s
*


----------



## elgriego (Nov 5, 2016)

χάρη αγαπητοί φίλοι των ηλεκτρονικών φόρουμ


*Gracias Mis queridos amigos de foros de electronica,por acordarse del cumple de este Griego y transmitirme la mejor onda. Les cuento que aun estoy tratando de recuperarme de la ingesta y lo bebido. ,,,como decia mi viejo ,noches alegres ,mañanas tristes,o con jaquecas,(agrego yo.) 


Saludos.*


----------



## J2C (Nov 5, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Don Aristoteles*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 5, 2016)

*FELIZ CUMPLE AMIGOS 


y cuidado con las resacas 
    
*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 5, 2016)

Muy feliz Cumpleaños elgriego, que cumplas muchos mas y siguelé echando mano a la RF!!


----------



## pppppo (Nov 5, 2016)

yosimiro dijo:


> *Feliz Cumpleaños*
> *Don Pepo*
> Anajesusa
> y
> ...




11 de octubre pppppp, lo logico seria que hiciera los deberes y me colgara a llenar los datos que faltan, gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2016)

Seso : mas culino
 Estado civil : esclavo
 Fecha nacimiento : 11 de octubre -  año se obvia


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 9, 2016)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !
!!! Don ElGriego , Anajesusa , Don Pepo  !!!!
!!!! 1000 Descurpas por lo atrazo en los votos  amigos , que Dios los bendiga , mucha salut , realizaciones , mucho kilociclos $$ en las manos !!! 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pppppo (Nov 15, 2016)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Seso : mas culino
> Estado civil : esclavo
> Fecha nacimiento : 11 de octubre -  año se obvia




Debe estar refiriendose a mi  .
Siempre tengo un delay existencial, sepa comprender la tardanza en response.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 17, 2016)

¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños amigo crimson!!!

¡¡¡Que la pases bien en tu día!!!


----------



## Quercus (Nov 18, 2016)

¡¡¡ feliz cumple crimson !!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Master Crimson ! !*

Nos debemos otra mateada multitudinaria en su covacha (u otra)


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 18, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños 

Crimson​


----------



## elgriego (Nov 18, 2016)

*Eeeeee*,,,, feliz cumple colega de las cuestiones radiofrecuentes, el audio y demases.


Muchas felicidades.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sr. "C" ! ! !*​


----------



## Ratmayor (Nov 18, 2016)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Don Crimson!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2016)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 18, 2016)

Felix Cumpleaño *Crimson*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 18, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!








¡Muchas Felicidades!

​


----------



## crimson (Nov 18, 2016)

¡Gracias a todos! Este año viene equilibrado: 28 en cada pie...
Saludos C


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter!!
¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Nov 19, 2016)

Feliz cumple colega Scooter

*
Que lo pases recontrabien.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter ! !*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2016)

Gracias.
Se agradece el detalle.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2016)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 19, 2016)

Tarde, pero seguro.


¡Feliz Cumpleaños!







¡Muchas Felicidades!

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2016)

!!!!!!!Feliz Cumpleaños Don Maestro Crimson y Don Scooter!!!!!
Jo como sienpre atrazado en saudar a todos my conpañeros , desafortunadamente estube lejos del PC por eses dias.
Que Dios los bendigam a todos con mucha salut ,realizaciones , muchos años de vida , y muchos kilociclos $$$ en las manos !!!
Att,
Daniel LOpes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 20, 2016)

*Muchas felicidades Crimson y Scooter.
*
Un poco tarde, pero es que ùltimamente tengo la vista muy cansada.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños "Ganiel Lopez" ! ! !*




​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Ganiel Gopez  ! !*


----------



## hellfire4 (Nov 22, 2016)

Felíz cumpleaños también de mi parte.

En fin, no es que lo haga de mala onda en ocasiones que no saludo. Sino que tengo pesima memoria para los cumpleaños


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2016)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 22, 2016)

*Feliz Cumpleaños*

*Don Lopez*​


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2016)

.​ .​ .- ​ ¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños!!
.​ .
​


*Daniel Lopes*​  .  .
​​ 

 ​


----------



## crimson (Nov 22, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Lopes!!
¡Aguante la RF!
Saludos C


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 22, 2016)

v v v       ¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !! 

v v v v v       Daniel Lopez


         Me ganaste por un mes je je. 

 jajajajajajajaja   

Saludos.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Nov 22, 2016)

Felix Cumpleaño *Ganiel *


----------



## maxorus (Nov 22, 2016)

Feliz cumple master!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 22, 2016)

¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Daniel!!!


----------



## Lolo71 (Nov 22, 2016)

un urra para el cumpleañero ganiel en su dia.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 23, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!



Ganiel



¡Muchas Felicidades!

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 24, 2016)

!!!!Muchas gracias a todos conpañeros por los saludos !!!!!!.
!Es muy gratificante saber que soy bienquerido  aca por lo Foro !.
!Que Dios bendigan a todos y tanbien  a lo Foro !. 
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 24, 2016)

ya salió tu número Daniel...

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS
*
Don Ganiel...


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 25, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos , El Aficionado, don Ganiel, a Crimson a Scooter, a,,,, y a ......

a festejar


----------



## crimson (Nov 26, 2016)

nasaserna dijo:


> Feliz cumpleaños a todos , a Crimson  y a ...... a festejar






Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2016)

Me quedó la medialuna atragantada cof cof


----------



## crimson (Nov 26, 2016)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños el55delaguaracha!!
Que pases un excelente día
 Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Nov 26, 2016)

*Muy feliz cumpleaños mi querido amigo daniel,espero que te hayan regalado las cosas que ansiamos los electronicos de la Rf en estas ocasiones.Generadores de rf,watimetros bird,analizadores de espectro y redes etc etc.  Yo por mi parte te mando este monitor de RF  virtual .....espero que lo disfrutes.*

*Muchas feleicidades y espero que lo hayas pasado muy bien junto a tus seres queridos.

Saludos.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 26, 2016)

elgriego dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 150611
> 
> *Muy feliz cumpleaños mi querido amigo daniel,espero que te hayan regalado las cosas que ansiamos los electronicos de la Rf en estas ocasiones.Generadores de rf,watimetros bird,analizadores de espectro y redes etc etc.  Yo por mi parte te mando este monitor de RF  virtual .....espero que lo disfrutes.*
> 
> ...


! Wow mas que hermosissimo equipo de medidas de RF !. :babear::babear:
! Muchas gracias por los saludos ! 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


P.D. Me guta la toma de tierra a la derecha del equipo


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 26, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaños Señor Crimson, Scooter, Ganiel Lopez; ya bastante tarde eh se nota que hace días no entro al foro, espero lo hayan pasado muy bien en compañía de sus seres queridos.

Feliz cumpleaños el55delaguaracha


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2016)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*








*Y también*







​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **

 **! !*



*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **

 **! !*


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 27, 2016)

*Me agrego a la felicitación.*




]Sophi y chclau

​


----------



## crimson (Nov 27, 2016)

¡¡Felices Cumpleañoses Sophia y Chclau!!
¡Que la pasen recontra bien!
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Nov 27, 2016)

*Ufff cuantos cumples juntos ,,,,Es dificil mantenerse al dia. *

Muy feliz cumpleaños a el55delaguaracha, Estimada Sophi,una de las pocas damas activas del foro y Chclau.

Como decimos los Griegos en estas ocasiones.


Xronia Polla to olous .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 27, 2016)

Muchas felicidades a los compis:

          sp_27  

          chclau 

                       Dohko008  

        enbudle


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2016)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!








¡Feliz Cumpleaños!






​


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 27, 2016)

Gracias a todos ^_^


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 27, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños sp_27 y chclau, muchas felicitaciones


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 27, 2016)

Un pelín tarde, pero no me podía perder esta celebración. Un muy feliz cumpleaños para Sophi y todos mis demás amigos foristas.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Nov 27, 2016)

Feliz cumple para el mago de las fpga. 

Y para el resto.


----------



## chclau (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro!

Muchas gracias a todos por los saludos y buenos deseos!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 28, 2016)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 26, 2016)

*feliz cumpleaños a todos

*​


----------



## pppppo (Dic 26, 2016)

Oooops, se me pasaron, feliz cumple Sophi y Don garoto de Ipanema.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Dic 27, 2016)

Feliz Cumpleaño *chclau*, *Pinchavalvulas * y todos los que no salude porque no ingreso seguido al FORO


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2016)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Pinchaválvulas ! !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2016)

Gracias compañeros, un año mas que he disfrutado con vosotros. 
Y los que me quedan y.... os queda por aguantar. Jeje. 

Saludos y felices fiestas.


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 27, 2016)

Feliz cumpleaños Pinchavalvulas


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 27, 2016)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Pinchaválvulas ! ! ​


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 28, 2016)

feliz cumple!!...pinchavalvulas!!!


----------



## tiago (Dic 30, 2016)

*feliz cumpleaños a tod@s


*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2017)

¡Muchas Felicidades!





_Luis Eduardo_

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños 


 ! ! !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 5, 2017)

* Muchas felicidades 


*​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 5, 2017)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños paisano !!!*​


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 6, 2017)

A todos mi colegas electronicos muuuchas gracias.

Se les aprecia mucho. Un abrazo a todos


----------



## tiago (Ene 6, 2017)

_*Felicidades, Luis Eduardo.







Huy ... No, perdón.






Eso sí.

*_Saludos.​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 7, 2017)

yo ya lo salude por caradelibro


----------



## elgriego (Ene 7, 2017)

*Felicidades Al Sr de la emision termoionica con fugas de aire. Que lo pases muy bien junto a tus seres queridos colega.

*
Feliz cumple para usted y lo mejor en este año que empieza colega Luis Eduardo.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 7, 2017)




----------



## nasaserna (Ene 11, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños a pinchavalvulas y al paisano y a........mejor dicho a festejar


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 11, 2017)

A..... que .a que?



Gracias aunque lo mío fué .... casi una inocentada     

*Felicidades *a los demases *cumplidores de años 
*​​Saludos.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 11, 2017)

¡¡¡ feliz cumpleaños pinchavalvulas !!!



Rorschach


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 14, 2017)

Tarde , pero seguro  !

¡¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS LUIS EDUARDO !!!!





Abrazo !
Gustavo
Rorschach


----------



## crimson (Ene 16, 2017)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Gustavo!!




¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 16, 2017)

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños

Gustavo Rorschach !!


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 16, 2017)

Feliz cumleaños *Ron *Gustavo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 16, 2017)

Feliz dia de cumpleaños 


Rorschach


​


----------



## Yairman (Ene 17, 2017)

Un Feliz cumpleaños para todos los que cumplieron y cumplirán​
Solo abrir hasta cumplir​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 18, 2017)

¡ A todos mis colegas muchísimas gracias por los saludos !


Rorschach


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 18, 2017)

Muchas felicidades a los que cumplen estos días.

​ 




Yaitronica dijo:


> Un Feliz cumpleaños para todos los que cumplieron y cumplirán​
> 
> Solo abrir hasta cumplir​



Lo siento mucho pero no me podía aguantar hasta el año que viene        




Saludos​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2017)

*Y*





*MrCarlos*





*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## Lord Chango (Ene 21, 2017)

Muchas gracias!! Saludos a MrCarlos por su natalicio!!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 21, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficiondo.


----------



## elgriego (Ene 21, 2017)

*Muy feliz cumpleaños* Mr Carlos


Que lo pases requetebien junto a tus seres queridos.


Saludos.


----------



## crimson (Feb 22, 2017)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Juan Jose!!





¡Aguante la gente de Olavarria!
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## crimson (Feb 28, 2017)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños el aficionado!!
¡Que la pases super bien!
Saludos C


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 28, 2017)

¡¡Feliz cumple el aficionado!!

Que tengas un buen día



Saludos

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2017)

*¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ElAficionado ! !  *


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 28, 2017)

¡Muchas Felicidades!








*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!

*​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 28, 2017)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Elaficionado !!!*



​


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2017)

Hola.

Gracia a todos.

"Pasé un gran Día"

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 1, 2017)

¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños amigo !!!​.......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2017)

Hola.

Gracias.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nasaserna (Mar 3, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos los viejitos.
UN abrazo

Chao

jajaja


En serio que la pasen bien


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 30, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños nasaserna!


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 30, 2017)

¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños nasaserna !!!

¡¡¡ El mejor de los augurios para tu día !!!.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2017)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades !!*
*
Compañero
*
*nasaserna


* ​


----------



## yosimiro (Abr 30, 2017)

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!​*
*Amigazo​*

*Nasaserna​*


----------



## mcrven (May 1, 2017)

¡¡¡ ELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS.... !!!

Vecino


----------



## elgriego (May 1, 2017)

Feliz cumple colega. !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Nasaserna  ! ! !*


----------



## nasaserna (May 2, 2017)

Muchas gracias a todos 

los quiero much........





y de paso feliz cumpleaños compañeros


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2017)

Sin  becho


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 15, 2017)

¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños johnsamuel!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños JohnSamuel  ! ! !*


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 17, 2017)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños SSTC!!!​*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2017)

Gracias *DOSME* !!! y gracias *Don Cuervo* !!! nos esperan en la fila


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2017)

! Feliz Cumpleaños Don Gato !.
! Que Dios te bendiga com mucha salud , felicidades , realizaciones , mucha plata , jajajajajajajaja!.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2017)

jajaja Gracias *Daniel*. Si, yo diria que la plata seria todo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> jajaja Gracias *Daniel*. Si, yo diria que la plata seria todo





    Plata NO es todo , solo 100%  , jajajajajajajajajajajajaja.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## nasaserna (May 17, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños Don Gato.


Un abrazo a usted y al resto
portese como...... le de la gana.


igual siempre lo hace


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 17, 2017)

SSTC dijo:


> Gracias *DOSME* !!! y gracias *Don Cuervo* !!! nos esperan en la fila


 otra vez se me vino a la mente el prolongador de bujias...


----------



## mcrven (May 17, 2017)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS don gato...


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2017)

gracias *nasaserna* siempre un elogio su saludo. Gracias colega *mcrven* una luz su conocimiento


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2017)

El gato ni sabe lo del prolongador  , traigan un *portaaviones* cargado de prolongadores de bujias , pa atender a ese filaje 

11 bechos


----------



## pppppo (May 17, 2017)

Feliz cumple Gato.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2017)

*"Mas vale tarde que pájaro en mano"*  ​













*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 18, 2017)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños SSTC* !!




* 
¡¡ Feliz cumple TRILO-BYTE !! 






*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 19, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!





@SSTC




¡Feliz Cumpleaños!








TRILO-BYTE


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 19, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Trilo-Byte  ! ! !*


----------



## SKYFALL (May 20, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños SSTC y Trilo-Byte


----------



## elgriego (May 20, 2017)

*Feliz cumple Don Gato ,colega y vecino de aca nomas,,espero que lo hayas pasado de lo mejor junto a tus seres queridos.*


Saludetes.


----------



## nasaserna (May 20, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños TRILO-BYTE

que lo pases super y descansa por favor


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 29, 2017)

!Feliz Cumpleaños Don loquindelafonola  y atrazado como ya de construmbre Don Trilo-Byte!.  
!Desfruten tu dia , que Dios  bendiga a todos !. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños *

 *:loco: ! ! !*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## crimson (May 29, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Loquifoni!
¡Que la pases de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## elaficionado (May 29, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! *

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 29, 2017)

*Feliz día de aniversario





*
Que tenga un buen día 
​


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 29, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!



locodelafonola

Ver el archivo adjunto 144276


¡Muchas Felicidades!

​


----------



## yosimiro (May 29, 2017)

*Feliz Cumpleaños​*

*Don Rosito.*​


----------



## locodelafonola (May 29, 2017)

Muchas gracias​ A todos por acordace de mi cumple​ Un abrazo grande de mi parte ., a "MIS AMIGOS"​ Porque para mi  ., son lo mejor que encontre .,  dentro de este gran foro​ ...... JUAN


----------



## pppppo (May 29, 2017)

Yo ni me acorde, e lo que hay, abrazo sin bechito don loqui....mañana creo que es martes segun me dijeron...  ...30 y pico segun creo .


----------



## mcrven (May 29, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños para los cumpleañeros El Aficionado, Loco de la Phonola y demases que no recuerdo...


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 1, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños elaficionado

 (sin chao)


 y a Nuestro Genio de la Fonola


 Cuidense mucho compañeros 


 y gracias por todo


Ver el archivo adjunto 130244​


----------



## tiago (Jun 2, 2017)

*felicidades a todoooos
*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 3, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños 


Don Juanfilas









sin exagerar mucho
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños JuanFilas  ! ! !*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 3, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!






*juanfilas*


¡Muchas Felicidades!

​


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 3, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! *

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Schevchenko  ! ! !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 4, 2017)

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños shevchenco** !!



*Que tenga un buen día.


​


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 4, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños 
shevchenko






 en serio muy trabajador, merece unas shervezas​


----------



## elgriego (Jun 4, 2017)

*Feliz cumple **





colega,,espero que 





lo hayas pasado de lo mejor 




junto 





a tus seres queridos.
*


Saludos.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 4, 2017)

Muy Feliz Cumple​

Don Ruso​

Que lo pase muy bien.​


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 4, 2017)

feliz cumpleaños!!



 ruso!!!

loquifoni!!(tarde pero seguro)


----------



## pppppo (Jun 5, 2017)

Juanfilas me da envidia con esos trabajos, y al Ruso, mejor ni lo saludo...y que se ofenda nomas ..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2017)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Dosmetros (sin Don , jajaja) , Don Ruso , Don Juanfilas , Don Elaficcionado (jo como sienpre estoy atrazado )  ! ! !
!Que Dios bendiga a ustedes y tanbien a todos entes queridos!   
!Que desfruten tu dia!.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> *Feliz día de aniversario
> 
> http://olegif.com/bin/gifs/00/30/86.gif
> *
> ...



Wow  eso es que es una velita no: bujia) surpriendente   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (Jun 7, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños... cada quien agarre el suyo...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 7, 2017)

*Feliz día compañero


Que la fuerza le acompañe
para....









¡¡la guergaaa!!







*Saludos. ​


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 7, 2017)

¡¡¡¡¡¡ feliz cumpleaños dosme !!!!!!






Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2017)

Gracias muchachos , me tocará festejar chuavechito hoy


----------



## pppppo (Jun 7, 2017)

Un abrazo Due...asi de simple la cosa.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 7, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!









¡Muchas Felicidades!



​


----------



## elgriego (Jun 7, 2017)

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ Don sin el don 

MUY FELIZ CUMPLE DOSMETROS,QUE LO PASES DE LO MEJOR JUNTO A TUS SERES QUERIDOS.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 7, 2017)

*Feliz cumpleaños *


*Don Dosme*​


PD:


La heladera...


Sigue funcionando.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 7, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> *Feliz cumpleaños *
> 
> 
> *Don Dosme*​
> ...



Don yoshy olvidaste que Dosmetros NO le gusta sener llamado inicialmente por "Don" eso porque parece si tratar de un viejo malo humorado     
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## Quercus (Jun 8, 2017)

¡¡¡ feliz cumple DOSMETROS  !!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 8, 2017)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !


----------



## tiago (Jun 8, 2017)

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DOSMETROS


*





*...y a todos los que cumplen.*

Unos petardos en vuestro honor ...​​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 8, 2017)

Gracias por los cuetes-petardos y demases saludos


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 8, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Don yoshy olvidaste que Dosmetros NO le gusta sener llamado inicialmente por "Don" eso porque parece si tratar de un viejo malo humorado
> Att,
> Ganiel Gopez.



Es que soy un tipo *muy rebelde...
*



*¿Vió?*


----------



## crimson (Jun 8, 2017)

¡¡Felices Cumpleañoses Ruso y Dosme!!
Espero la hayan pasado de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 9, 2017)

Algo tarde me paseo por acá, pero felicidades 2M


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2017)

Gracias de nuevo a todos  , mañana mediodía toca gran festejada gran


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 10, 2017)

Yo como siempre llagando tarde al festejo. 


*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños DOSMETROS ! ! !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2017)

.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 10, 2017)

Atrasado pero vale,....
"""Feliz Cumple Locodelafonola"""​

​

Rorschach


----------



## palurdo (Jun 10, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos!! Iría a vuestro cumple, pero me han hecho en el hospital una chapucilla en el abdomen hace un par de días, y tengo que reposar en cama hasta que se me cierren los puntos.

FELICIDADES


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 17, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños​ 

Dosmetrencia

(sin becho)








  ............-....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





tardecito se vale tambien, desde el hospital​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2017)

Mejorate así bajo 1/4 de pastel que tengo freezado 

Traigan la champagna !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mejorate así bajo 1/4 de pastel que tengo freezado
> 
> Traigan la champagna !!!!!!!!!!
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/placasrojastv/resources/plates/2013-11-07/56038-1107155113.jpg



_*"Gasté la mayor parte de mi fortuna en mujeres y alcohol; el resto, lo desperdicié"*_


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 17, 2017)

Gaste    


*IN VER TÍ*


----------



## mcrven (Jun 17, 2017)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DOSME...

SIN DON y SIN BECHOS


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 17, 2017)

feliz cumple 2m


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños @Mcrven ! ! !*



​


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 25, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2017)

! Feliz Cumpleaños los amigos Don Mcrven y Rodrigo Postigo !. 
!Que Dios los bendigan con mucha salud , felicidad , exictos y mucho mas !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 25, 2017)

*¡¡Muchas felicidades a Mcraven, Rodrigo Postigo 
y los que no se ven!!


 

*​

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*


*a tutti li fiocchi ! ! !*​


----------



## mcrven (Jun 26, 2017)

Gracias mil, por la parte que me corresponde...


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 26, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños Mcrven​
*Algo tarde...*

Pero bueh...

La intensión...


No pica.


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 26, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños Mcrven

mucho mas tarde pero.........a celebrar
​


----------



## tiago (Jun 27, 2017)

*DE NUEVO, FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A TOD@S

*​Un saludazo...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 16, 2017)

Gracias Fogo eres un crack, me has descubierto


----------



## chclau (Jul 16, 2017)

Aunque es muy, pero muy tarde para el saludo, los mejores deseos para "el petiso" dosme.

Espero que lo hayas pasado de diez... y que cuuuumplaaas, muuuuchos, maaaaaaas.


Y saludos a todos los cumpas fieles de este foro, los que lo han hecho hace poco y a aquellos que se les acerca.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz*


*Cumpleaños*


*SKYFALL ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 16, 2017)

Gracias por tu fiel sintonia Dosme, un gran saludo desde el epicentro capitalino Bogotano


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2017)

*Feliz cumpleaños *

*SKYFALL
*





*Y

Demás cumpleañeros
*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 16, 2017)

Muchas gracias compañeros por sus felicitaciones, lastima que no esten conmigo en persona para irnos a catar unas cervecitas!!


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 18, 2017)

feliz cumpleaños paisano

 SKYFALL

PD, con el frio que esta 

haciendo la cervecita

tintico envenenado
​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 18, 2017)

Pero envenenado con una copita de 18 años


----------



## mcrven (Jul 18, 2017)

Un CARAJILLO, como lo llaman los gallegos: media taza de café bien tinto y bien endulzado, aliñado con una copita de brandy o cognac (Grappa, mejor que mejor) y salud Cumpleañero...


----------



## tiago (Jul 23, 2017)

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS D@RKBITES
Pasalo bien con los amigos ...

**




**



*​* 
** Ésta mañana de Domingo.*

* 




*​ ​* 
*​


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 23, 2017)

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS


 D@RKBITES*
* 

*










<​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz **Cumple@ños *

 *! ! !*


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 23, 2017)

Tarde pero sin falta. Un feliz cumpleaños a mi querido paisano y a D@rkbites. Un abrazo muchachos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jul 23, 2017)

*Muchas felicidades paisano D@rkBytes!! Un abrazo*​


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 23, 2017)

*Feliz Cumpleaños*

*Don*



*..........*  *Oscuros.*​


----------



## elgriego (Jul 23, 2017)

*Muy feliz Cumpleaños colega de los muy oscuros ceros y unos.


Que lo pases de lo mejor junto a tus seres queridos.


*



Χρόνια Πολλά.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 23, 2017)

*Feliz cumpleaños*
*

D@rkbytes*



Saludos
​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 24, 2017)

Muchas gracias a todos. 

Me da mucho gusto estar otro cumpleaños más en Foros de Electrónica.

Mis más cordiales saludos desde México.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 25, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños D@rkbytes, tarde pero seguro


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 26, 2017)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Un feliz cumpleaños a mi querido paisano



Gracias Andres por tus buenos deseos, un fuerte abrazo desde un lugar muy cercano en esta Colombia


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 27, 2017)

*Feliz Cumpleaños​*


*Nepper​*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 27, 2017)

El 21 nos pasamos el Cumpleaños de Aquileslor 



			
				aquileslor dijo:
			
		

> (cumpli el viernes pasado 89 añitos)


 

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños atrasado*


*Aquileslor ! ! ! *





*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños recargado* 


*Nepper ! ! ! *


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 28, 2017)

*89 añitos...*


*"Un pibe".*




*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Aquileslor! ! !​*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 28, 2017)

*Muchas felicidades

Aquileslor

 

Muchas felicidades

Nepper



*​


----------



## chclau (Jul 30, 2017)

Feliz cumple a Nepper, Aquileslor, Darkbytes!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 2, 2017)

¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!

  Torres.electronica

  


​


----------



## mcrven (Ago 2, 2017)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !! don torres...
*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!







¡Muchas Felicidades!​


----------



## crimson (Ago 2, 2017)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños don Torres!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ago 2, 2017)

¡¡¡¡ Felizzzz Cumple Don Torres!!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 3, 2017)

*Feliz Cumpleaños atrasadito*



*Aquileslor

**Nepper

y a *






y el resto​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 3, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños Aquileslor, Nepper,

 torres.electronico. Muchas felicidades.​


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 4, 2017)

*Feliz Cumpleaños​*

*Don...​*


----------



## elgriego (Ago 4, 2017)

*Feliz cumple don torres.!!!*


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 4, 2017)

yosimiro dijo:


> *Feliz Cumpleaños​*
> 
> 
> *Don...​*
> ...



 muchas gracias amigazos... ando como ese por el laburo, pero ya podre tirar manteca al techo y esclavizar a un par de personas para delegar y rascarme a dos manos... saludos



D@rkbytes dijo:


> ¡Feliz Cumpleaños!
> 
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/torres-electronico/https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/1/1/6/4/9/6/torres.jpg
> ...



ese torres esta mas torcido que yo


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 5, 2017)

torres.electronico dijo:


> ese torres está más torcido que yo


Es que están girando la cuerda para que la otra torre salte. Perdón, los cables. jaja


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 9, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños diegomj1973


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2017)

*¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños*​ 

*diegomj1973 ! !*​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 9, 2017)

Muchas gracias SKYFALL y DOSMETROS por sus gestos !!!


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 9, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños diegomj1973 !!!!  
Abrazo !!!
Rorschach


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 10, 2017)

Muchas gracias Rorschach por tu amable gesto !!!

Un abrazo


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 10, 2017)

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!! *

*
diegomj1973









*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 10, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 10, 2017)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muchas gracias SKYFALL y DOSMETROS por sus gestos !!!



Siempre presente a mi amigo del BBB!


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 10, 2017)

*Feliz Cumpleaños​*
..................................................................





* diegomj1973​*


----------



## Quercus (Ago 10, 2017)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡Feliz cumple Diego !!!!!!!


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 10, 2017)

Muchas felicidades Diego!!!, algo atrasado [emoji1360]


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 10, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !

*


----------



## crimson (Ago 11, 2017)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Diego!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## elgriego (Ago 11, 2017)

Feliz cumple colega.


----------



## pppppo (Ago 11, 2017)

Encantado de que este lleno de laburo Don Iglesia Vacia, y muy feliz cumple.

Saludo a Diego y gracias por esas lecturas impecables que nos brinda.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 14, 2017)

Muy feliz cumpleaños amigo Iván Francisco !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2017)

*¡ ¡ Feliz*
​ 
*cumpleaños*​ 







*! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 14, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños Ivan Francisco


----------



## palurdo (Ago 14, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños Iván Francisco, 
y de paso






 Feliz cumpleaños, Palurdo


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 15, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños 
Ivan Francisco


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 16, 2017)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños a todos!

Un fuerte abrazo y que sus sueños se cumplan.
Dios los bendiga.

*_Siempre traigo Mariachis a mi cumpleaños.
(Ya pasó el mío pero les comparto lo grato)_*

Para todos ustedes y con mucho orgullo...

Vicente Fernandez.




*​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 18, 2017)

Muy feliz cumpleaños Daniel Meza !!!


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 18, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños 
Daniel Meza





​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2017)

*¡ ¡ Feliz **cumpleaños*​ 

*Daniel Meza !!*​ 


*¡ ¡ Feliz **cumpleaños*​ 

*Leon Kennedy !!*​ 
*.*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 18, 2017)

*¡¡Muchas felicidades!!

*
* Que tengan un buen día
*

*LeonKennedy 
*
*
Daniel Meza





*​


----------



## elgriego (Ago 18, 2017)

FELIZ CUMPLE PARA TODOS.

*Como regalo les dejo la cancion,que para estas ocasiones cantan mis ancestros, Como se daran cuenta, no se parece en nada al feliz cumple tradicional.*










Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 18, 2017)

Hola.

*¡¡ Feliz **cumpleaños* * !!*​


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 19, 2017)

Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones!!!, apenas hoy a festejar un poco aprovechando que es fin de semana


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 19, 2017)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Tocayo  ! ! !
!Que Dios te bendiga con muchas : Felicidad , Salud , Realizaciones , y por que non mucha plata$$ tanbien !., jajajajajajajajajajajajaja
!Que desfrute tu dia con su entes queridos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 19, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Daniel Meza y a todos los demás!

Espero que su día haya sido genial.

¡Muchas Felicidades!​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 21, 2017)

*!!Muchas felicidades¡¡*






*solaris*

*

Y

Demás 

cumplañeros


Que tengan un buen día.

*Saludos.
​


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 21, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños 


Su Solariencia










Vamos de Nuevo, jejeje
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 21, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*
​ 



​


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 21, 2017)

Hola.

*¡¡ Feliz **cumpleaños* *!!*

 Chao.
 elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 22, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## mcrven (Ago 22, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !

Solaris

Que la pase bien tocayo...
*


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 22, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños solaris8 que la pases muy bien


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 22, 2017)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## nasaserna (Ago 24, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !

*





*EdgardoCas*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Edgardo Cas ! ! !*


----------



## tiago (Ago 24, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos ...​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 24, 2017)

*¡Felicidades!

** Edgardo




*Saludos.

​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 24, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños EdgardoCas


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 9, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños Cosmefulanito04


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 10, 2017)

¡¡¡ feliz cumple cosmefulanito04 !!!​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 10, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! *

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 10, 2017)

*Muchas felicidades a Cosmefulanito!!!... buen día *​


----------



## elgriego (Sep 10, 2017)

Xronia Polla agori O Cosmefulanito kai o Edgardo,,,,que lo pasen recontrabien junto a sus seres queridos.




Abrazos Griegos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*


* Cosmefulanito ! ! !*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2017)

Feliz cumple Cosme!!!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 10, 2017)

*¡Muchas felicidades Cosme!*

* 
  




¡Muchas felicidade a los que cumplen años etos días!


**

Saludos.*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2017)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> *¡Muchas felicidade a los que cumplen años etos días!*


 
Es un Teletubi  ?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!














¡Muchas Felicidades!



​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2017)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*


​


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 11, 2017)

¡Feliz cumpleaños!


a Don Cosme 





y a Cyverlarva!







​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2017)

Muy feliz cumple Cyver!!!!!


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 11, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños cyverlava


----------



## elgriego (Sep 12, 2017)

*Feliz cumpleaños colega Cyverlarva.*


----------



## shevchenko (Sep 13, 2017)

Feliz cumple Don Fogo sin Don! 
que cumplas muchos saludos.
El Ruso.
(como si no lo supiera)

Salud!


----------



## elgriego (Sep 13, 2017)

ΜΕΓΑΛΟ Fogonazo ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΤΗΣ ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ,,,,ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ESTIMADO COLEGA,QUE LO PASES DE LO MEJOR JUNTO A TUS SERES QUERIDOS,,IMAGINO QUE ESTARAS COCINANDO PARA UNA BATALLON ,COMO HABITUALMENTE SUELES HACERLO.

Fuerte Abrazo de este amigo virtual.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 13, 2017)

¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS !!!​
​

*Abrazo!!! que la pases Super junto a los tuyos !!!*

Rorschach


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 13, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños su 





Eminencia




​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2017)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 13, 2017)

Hola.

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 13, 2017)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Don Fogo!!!*


----------



## crimson (Sep 13, 2017)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Fogo!!
¡Que pases un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## Quercus (Sep 13, 2017)

¡¡¡ feliz cumpleaños Fogonazo !!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 13, 2017)

*¡¡Feliz cumpleños Don fogo!!

*Le deseo tenga un buen día de aniversario.


Con suerte le regalan una caja de chispas. 

 




Saludos.
Pincha.​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 13, 2017)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo!!!*

Un gran abrazo mi amigo.​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es un Teletubi  ?
> 
> https://ichef.bbci.co.uk/childrens-...x/cbeebies/teletubbies-hugs-song-1024-576.jpg​


!Aca en Brasil son conocidos como "teletontos" , jajajajajajaj.
Att,
Daniel Lopez.



!!!!Feliz Cumpleaños Vossa Ilustricisima Santidad , auctoridad maxima aca por esas latitudes (Foro) "Don Fogonazo"!!!!!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## mcrven (Sep 13, 2017)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo!!!

Con letrero robado y todo...

*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2017)

Muy feliz cumple, amigo Fogonazo!!!!!


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 13, 2017)

¡Felices centurias a fogonazo!


----------



## pppppo (Sep 13, 2017)

Uhhhhh, ni se me ocurre saludo para semejante cumpleaños, gracias por soportarme y vamos por la segunda centuria Don Fogo.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 13, 2017)

*Muchas felicidades a Fogonazo  a festejar!!​*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 13, 2017)

¡Muchas Felicidades!





¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


​


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 14, 2017)

*Feliz Cumple.​*
*Don Fogo.​*
Aunque llegué tarde. por lo que estoy buscando el formulario para el pago de la multa respectiva.



No recuerdo bien, si debo depositar en *Bermudas*, *Seychelles*, o en las *Shorts*.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 15, 2017)

Feliz dia de tu natalicio querido amigo Fogonazo, estaba convencido que cumplias el 23 y estaba esperando el dia para felicitarte pero me confundi por diez dias.... Asi que la Fogo multa correra con intereses retroactivos anticipados.

Muchas felicidades y salud a su santidad.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 15, 2017)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡JELIZZZZZZZZ CUMPLE DON FOGOOO! !!!!
Si. .llegue más tarde..y escribí en mayúsculas. ...y puse Don..Por fiii. .no me mande a F29...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 17, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!










*¡Muchas Felicidades!*



​


----------



## tiago (Sep 17, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños


*Fogo*




*
*
*y Mr. Rat*


 








*No es que me haya retrasasdo, solo he esperado a que se os pasara la resaca.*

Salút.​ 
*
*​


----------



## cyverlarva (Sep 17, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños Fogonazo!!!!

Y gracias por recordar el mio!!!! 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2017)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*​

 .


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 17, 2017)

¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS RATMAYOR!!!

​

Rorschach


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 17, 2017)

Hola.

¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 17, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños Ratmayor!!​


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 17, 2017)

Feliz cumple , fogo!!!!

Feliz cumple don rat!!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 17, 2017)

*¡¡Feliz cumple!!

*
*Ratmayor



  


*​


----------



## mcrven (Sep 17, 2017)

Hasta que le tocó Charly Brown (RATMAYOR)

*FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS*


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 17, 2017)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Ratmayor!!!*




Un gran abrazo bolivariano.​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 17, 2017)

¡¡¡FeliZZZ Cumplee!! Don RaT!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 18, 2017)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> Un gran abrazo bolivariano.


¬¬

Muchas gracias, por sus felicitaciones, ahora son 35 años no más, pero me garantizaron que me haría más viejo y amargado


----------



## tiago (Sep 18, 2017)

Yo, ya ni recuerdo cuando tenía 35    ...

...  


Salút.


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 18, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


Su Ratencia!


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 19, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños hazard_1998


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2017)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Hazard_1998 !!!*


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 19, 2017)

Hola.

*¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Sep 19, 2017)

Muchas felicidades atrasadas a Rat y ahora a Hazard_1998!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 19, 2017)

¡Muchas Felicidades!​ 







¡Feliz Cumpleaños!



​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 19, 2017)

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!

*Hazard
*

*​


----------



## elgriego (Sep 19, 2017)

Feliz cumple colega Hazard.!!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 19, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños Don Hazard!


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 19, 2017)

*Feliz Cumpleaños Mr Hazard!​*
Y no es juego(de Hazard)

*Feliz cumpleaños Don Rat​*



Con retraso, pero no me queda más dinero para multas por retraso.


pss:


----------



## tiago (Sep 19, 2017)

FELIZ CUMPLE, HAZARD.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 20, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 20, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños 

Felicidades!








¡!​


----------



## pppppo (Sep 21, 2017)

Paso a saludar al Rat, sus deseos del mensaje 1761 seran cumplidos con creces, 35 nomas, es un niño .


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 26, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños elecortez


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 28, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños Diego German​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 10, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


Para:


cuervobrujo

pandacba

mnicolau



¡Muchas Felicidades!





​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cuervo ! ! !*

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Panda ! ! !*

* ¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Mariano ! ! ! *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 10, 2017)

Feliz cumpleeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Oct 10, 2017)

Felix Cumple *Oso Panda*

Felix Cumple *Ave engualichada*

Felix Cumple *mnicolau*


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 10, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !​*
*¡ ¡ ¡ Cuervo ! ! !​*
*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don Panda ! ! !*

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don Mariano ! ! !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2017)

¡¡ Felicidades !!

mnicolau

pandacba

cuervobrujo

Que tengan un hermosos día,
colmado de besos y alegría.


-----




Saludos.
Pincha válvulas. ​


​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 10, 2017)

*Feliz cumpleaños Mariano .Don Panda!!!*​


----------



## mcrven (Oct 10, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños a los cumpleañeros...

Panda
Cuervo
Mariano

Pasenla bién pibes,,,


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 10, 2017)

¡¡¡ *feliz cumpleaños *!!!​
 PANDACBA
 CUERVOBRUJO
MNICOLAU


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 11, 2017)

* ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños 

Don Cuervo, 

Don **Pa**nda**


Don Mariano ! ! !







cuál es quién?
*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 24, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !


*






Quercus​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 24, 2017)

*¡¡ Feliz cumple !!

Quercus


***​


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 24, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños Quercus


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2017)

.


¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Quercus ! ! ​ 

 
.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cesar ! ! !*

​


----------



## anajesusa (Oct 27, 2017)

Muchas gracias Fogo, un abrazon


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 27, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños anajesusa ! ! !

*







​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 27, 2017)

.


 ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños CesarAnajesusa ! ! ​ 

 
.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 27, 2017)

*¡¡Muchas felicidades!!
 anajesusa

*Que siga muchisisimos años 
ilustrándonos con sus vídeos
 

*
*


Aunque tarde lo felicité  

Saludos. Pincha.

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 3, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños Don Griego










Y felicidades también 
a todos los que hoy cumplen años.


Saludos.​
​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Nov 3, 2017)

*¡¡¡¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don Cesar! !!!!!Don Griego!!!!¡¡¡*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡  Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 4, 2017)

*Feliz Cumpleaños​ *


*Don Cesar​*Perdón por el retraso.​

*Feliz Cumpleaños​*

*Mr Greek​*


----------



## tiago (Nov 4, 2017)

_*felicidades a todossss....*_
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2017)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ElGriego ! !


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 4, 2017)

Hola.

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 4, 2017)

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!


Don Griego







​


----------



## mcrven (Nov 4, 2017)

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!

DON Griego...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Nov 5, 2017)

*Muchas felicidades!!​*


----------



## elgriego (Nov 6, 2017)

*Muchas Gracias mis queridos amigos por acordarse de este Griego y por sus saludos en mi dia de cumplesaños.

*


Muchas Gracias nuevamente ,,Griego en mode on conmovido.






Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 6, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños Don Driego , mucha Salut , Felicitaciones , Ezictos , muchos Kilociclos ($$$) en el bolso ,jajajajajajajajajaa
Mucho enbuera y como sienpre atrazado yo desejo que  , desfrute tu dia com su familiares!.
!Saludos desde Brasil!.

Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Nov 6, 2017)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños el griego!!  ¡Espero que hayas pasaado un excelente día!
Saludos C


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 15, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños Don Griego y​
​
​
Cesar!!!​


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 16, 2017)

¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple Don Griego !!!​
Perdón por el atraso, tarde pero Seguro ​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 17, 2017)

¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!






Crimson



​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2017)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Crimson ! !


----------



## elgriego (Nov 18, 2017)

Feliz cumple señor Jhon Steed,,,,,,,digo:


CRIMSON. !!!


*Espero que lo estes pasando requetebien.*


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 18, 2017)

¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS CRIMSOM !!!​






¡¡¡ Que la pases superbien con los tuyos !!!​


----------



## crimson (Nov 18, 2017)

¡Gracias a todos! Este año camino desparejo (57)... tengo todo el año para acostumbrarme... 
Saludos C


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Quercus (Nov 18, 2017)

¡¡¡ feliz cumpleaños crimson !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2017)

Feliz cumple Crimson!!!!!!!


----------



## cuervobrujo (Nov 18, 2017)

*¡¡¡¡Felizz... Cumpleaños !!!!





      Crimson!!!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2017)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter ! !


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Nov 19, 2017)

*¡¡¡FeliZ Cumpleaños Scooter!!!*


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 19, 2017)

feliz cumple scooter!!!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2017)

Gracias.
Al año que viene medio siglo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 19, 2017)

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Scooter!!

Deseo haya tenido un buen día.

Lo ví tarde.


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2017)

¿menos de medio siglo? ¡Un pibe! ¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter!
Saludos C


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 19, 2017)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !









y






UN poco tarde pero igual se les recuerda con cariño.
A festejar tres dias antes y tres despues, o seis dias luego de la notificacion,
Un abrazo

​


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 19, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños crimson perdona el retrazo hace dias no frecuentaba estos lares muchas felicidades!!

Feliz cumpleaños Scooter y un fuerte abrazo por alla en España!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 21, 2017)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Crimson y Scooter!*
* ¡Muchas Felicidades!*​ 
Disculpen la tardía felicitación.


----------



## tiago (Nov 21, 2017)

_Felicidades, Crimson y Scooter !!!
_​

Salút.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Ganiel Lopes


en Grasil ! ! !*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2017)

¡ ¡ Geliz Gumpleagños


 Garoto Ganiel Gópez ! !


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 22, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 22, 2017)

*¡ ¡ 

feliz aniversário

**Ganiel López ! !*







​


----------



## solaris8 (Nov 22, 2017)

felicidades Daniel.....

mi humilde regalito....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 22, 2017)

Muchas felicidades Graniel Gopez.
Que siga por muitos años facendonos compañía.

Saludos.
Pinchavulvostermoinicos.
Miguelin.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2017)

solaris8 dijo:


> felicidades Daniel.....
> 
> mi humilde regalito....



Regalito  , Regalonzazo :babear::babear::babear:, jajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.





Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Pinchavulvostermoinicos.
> .


!Me guta!
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## mcrven (Nov 23, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños DON Ganiel...

Espero le guste el regalito del tocayo. Si no déjelo pendiente, que alguno se hace cargo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2017)

mcrven dijo:


> Feliz cumpleaños DON Ganiel...
> 
> Espero le guste el regalito del tocayo. Si no déjelo pendiente, que alguno se hace cargo...


"Pendiente , NO  nin en sueños !
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 23, 2017)

¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Lopes !!!​


¡ Abrazo !

Rorschach


----------



## tiago (Nov 24, 2017)

*Felicidades, Ganiel*
*
*



​


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 24, 2017)

*Feliz cumpleaños​*
*Mr. Crimson, y...​*

*Mr. "Brazuca".​*


----------



## elgriego (Nov 24, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños mi estimado 

amigo.



Aqui te dejo el regalo que todo loco de la Rf   ( como nosotros ) se merece. )








MUCHAS FELICIDADES QUERIDO AMIGO.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 24, 2017)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*


*Daniel Lopes*
*
**Espero que tu día haya sido genial. *​


----------



## crimson (Nov 25, 2017)

¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel!!
Espero que hayas pasado un excelente día.
Saludos C


----------



## palurdo (Nov 25, 2017)

Perdonad mi retraso, además de la demora en mis felicitaciones señor _*Crimson*_ y Mr. _*Scooter*_.



Scooter dijo:


> Gracias.
> Al año que viene medio siglo.



El año que viene, de regalo un kit con un NE555 y un CD4017.

¡¡¡Felicidades Daniel Lopes, que tus ondas herzianas sigan irradiando por muchos años más!!!


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 25, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños, caro Don Ganiel Lopez,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 25, 2017)

elgriego dijo:


> Feliz cumpleaños mi estimado
> 
> amigo.
> 
> ...


!Muchas gracias a todos conpañeros y a Don Driego , estoy nesecitando mismo canbiar mi equipos de Test y Medidas por otros mas nuevos y actualizados  !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 27, 2017)

*Me sumo*





















*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 27, 2017)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS








sigues y seguirás siendo tu,

te queremos

 Y

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS

 CHCLAU









​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2017)

*Me super sumo , robo *









* ¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sophi ! ! ! *









*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ChClau! ! !*


​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 27, 2017)

¡Este si que no me lo pierdo!

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sophi !!! *





Y por supuesto, 
un muy feliz cumpleaños
a todos los que se me pasó felicitarlos:

ChClau, Daniel Lopes, Crimson, Scooter, Griego, 
cuervobrujo, Cesar, Mariano, Panda.



​
Notaron un cierto aire decembrino en el saludo....


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 27, 2017)

¡¡ Muchas felicidades Sophi !! 
sSiga así, con estilo, con carism[/SIZE]a[/size][/SIZE]
poniéndonos en nuestro sítio....








¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Chclau !!

  




YFelicidades también a......todos los cumpleañeros del día. 
​
Saludos.Pinchavalvulas.​

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2017)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños Sophi!*
*
*








*¡Feliz Cumpleaños chclau!*
*
*














​


----------



## Fusatronica (Nov 27, 2017)

*♫FELIZ CUMPLE SP_27♫​*


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 27, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 27, 2017)

Hola, saludos a todos, gracias por las felicitaciones 

Ya son 34 añitos que cumplo, y bueno, aún sin canas, creo que voy bien 





Hoy hasta Google me felicitó


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2017)

!Feliz Cumpleaños estimada Lispi , felicitaciones por su dia que disfrute el con su proximos , muchas realizaciones , alegrias , exictos!.
!Cielo Santo ahora me intere de cuanto estoy viejo , cuando ustedes nasció jo era un pibe que cursava lo Técnico electronico!.    
!Saludos desde Brasil!.  
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## crimson (Nov 27, 2017)

¡¡Felices Cumpleaños Sophia y Chclau!!
¡Que la pasen requetebien!
Saludos C


----------



## mcrven (Nov 27, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños a los cumpleañeros...

Paisanita, maracuchita Sophia

y

CHCLAU


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 27, 2017)

*Me super sumo , robo  esta vez robo al cubo *






* ¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sophi ! ! ! *





*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ChClau! ! !*


​


----------



## chclau (Nov 28, 2017)

Muchas gracias, cumpas, como todos los años...

aunque uno se olvide del foro, el foro no se olvida de uno


----------



## elgriego (Nov 28, 2017)

FELICES JUVENILES AÑOS SOPHI.   

    FELICES CUMPLES  CHCLAU.


Espero que lo hayan pasado de lo mejor.




   XRONIA POLLA TO OLOUS.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 28, 2017)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A AMBOS !!!


saludos !!!


----------



## tiago (Nov 29, 2017)

*chclau y sp_27*
*
*
*Muchas felicidades ...
*​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 15, 2017)

FELIZ CUMPLE VECINIRIJILLO @DOA


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 15, 2017)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS 


FUSATRONICA






​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 15, 2017)

nasaserna dijo:


> FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS
> 
> 
> FUSATRONICA
> ...



Muchas gracias por la felicitación por adelantado, pero Yo no cumplo hoy... es DOA quien cumple hoy.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 15, 2017)

Fusatronica dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la felicitación por adelantado, pero Yo no cumplo hoy... es DOA quien cumple hoy.


no importa eso vale para todo el año el DOA no sufre vecinos al fin y al cabo , por  cierto...


FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS 


DOA







no mas trago para esta mesa​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 15, 2017)

Feliz cumple nasaserna




Tiene razón un cumple vale para todo el año.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 15, 2017)

¡¡ Felicidades !!


  A todos los que cumplen hoy,

 los que cumplieron ayer 

 y cumplirán mañana.








​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2017)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés Cuenca ! ! 



¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Mario Bergoglio ! !


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 17, 2017)

♪♫♬ FELIZ CUMPLE ANDRES CUENCA♪♫♬


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2017)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés ! !*




Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## solaris8 (Dic 17, 2017)

feliz cumpleaños andres!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 17, 2017)

¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés Cuenca !!!​


----------



## mcrven (Dic 17, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños para todo aquel que cumple en estos día... Fusa, Andrés y demases o demasas...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 17, 2017)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!





Andrés


¡Muchas Felicidades!


Larga vida al Foro. 


​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 17, 2017)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Andrés Cuenca !!*



Que estos deseos y parabienes se repitan por años y años.


 



​


----------



## tiago (Dic 18, 2017)

_*Felicidades Andrés.*_​_*Y buenas Fiestas.*_​


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 18, 2017)

Llegué tarde  pero

Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 20, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños paisano San Andres Cuenca​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 20, 2017)

saludos reales de su majestad el rey 
feliz cumple andres ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 20, 2017)

*Feliz cumpleaños.​*
Andrés Cuenca.​
*Y a todos los que omití.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2017)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## palurdo (Dic 27, 2017)

Felicidades Pinchavalvulas.


Mola cumplir años entre Nochebuena y Nochevieja, y que no sea mañana jaja.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 27, 2017)

¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Pinchavalvulas !!!​
Ver el archivo adjunto 162667​


----------



## Fusatronica (Dic 27, 2017)

* ♪♫♬ FELIZ CUMPLE DON PINCHAVALVULAS ♪♫♬ *


----------



## tiago (Dic 27, 2017)

*Feliz cumpleaños, pinchaválvulas.*

*Y que pinches muchas válvulas*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2017)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Pincha ! !


----------



## yosimiro (Dic 27, 2017)

Feliz Cumpleaños​

*Don​*





*¿Hincha de Estudiantes?​*

​


----------



## mcrven (Dic 27, 2017)

Feliz cumpleaños PINCHA...
No te comas todo el turrón...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2017)

Muchas gracias a todos.


 Me siento orgulloso de pertenecer a esta gran familia 
que te anima cuando lo necesitas....
y
 te fustiga si lo mereces 





 
--



Nos leemos, los leo, me leen
y va paaa laaargoooooo

​Saludos, Pincha.
Miguel.
Viejo  ....trabajado ​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 27, 2017)

feliz cumpleaños pinchavalvulas
 y que cumplas muchísimos mas


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 1, 2018)

*¡Muchas felicidades! 
*
*
*
*a todos*
*los que cumplen años 
*
*
*
*y año*
*
*
*hoy*
*
*

*
*​Saludos.​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2018)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños


Luis Eduardo Sanchez ! !


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 5, 2018)

¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Luis Eduardo Sanchez !!!


​


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 5, 2018)

Hola.


* ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !
*

Chao.
elafcionado.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2018)

¡Muchas Felicidades!










¡Feliz Cumpleaños!


​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 5, 2018)

¡¡ Muchas felicidades !!



*en su* día de 



*cumpleaños*
*
*
 ​


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ene 8, 2018)

Hola Amigos a todos de corazón gracias por sus mensajitos. Un gran abrazo!!!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 13, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos a pinchavalvulas y al paisano, jugueton con vàlvulas


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2018)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños


Rorschach ! !


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 17, 2018)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños


Rorschach ! !​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2018)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños
 Rorschach ! ! 

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños
 Rorschach ! !

Copi-pega 

¡ Muchas felicidades !


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 17, 2018)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Rorschach ! !


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 18, 2018)

¡ Muchas Gracias Colegas por los saludos enviados !​

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ene 20, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños MrCarlos y Lord Chango !!


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 20, 2018)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !
*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Lord Chango (Ene 21, 2018)

Gracias muchachos!! Un muy feliz cumpleaños para MrCarlos también!


----------



## nasaserna (Ene 24, 2018)

Feliz Cumpleaños Lord


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2018)

¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños


German Volpe ! !​


----------



## Fusatronica (Feb 28, 2018)

_*♪♫♬ Feliz cumple @elaficionado♪♫♬*_
_*¡¡Que pase un día lleno de Sorpresas!!*_


_*Solo para el Cumpleañero 


Oculto










*_
​


----------



## Fusatronica (Feb 28, 2018)

_*♪♫♬ Feliz cumple @Alexander Castellanos, @anroman @helman, @Isabelino, @israman, @istikis, @juliocesar71, @Potrosound  ♪♫♬*_
_*¡¡Que tengan un día Genial Todos!!*_​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 28, 2018)

*¡¡ Feliz cumple !! *​
@elaficionado
Que disfrute de su día
y
reciba muchas chuches
​
Saludos.
Pincha.
​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 28, 2018)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades  !!
a
 todos los que cumplen años *​
* *​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2018)

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ElAficionado y demases ! ! !*


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2018)

Feliz cumple el aficionado y todos los que cumplen en este día, que sea un buen día para ustedes


----------



## chclau (Feb 28, 2018)

Feliz cumple elaficionado, y para todos los que festejan en estas fechas!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 28, 2018)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*

*




*
@elaficionado

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2018)

@elaficionado

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 28, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños elaficionado muchas felicidades


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños El forastero y JAVIZHO ! ! !*


----------



## torres.electronico (Mar 1, 2018)

*Feliz cumpleaños*​





*CHAO!*​


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2018)

Hola.

*Muchísimas GRACIAS por sus saludos.* 


Chao.
elaficionafo.


----------



## flaco-urbano (Mar 1, 2018)

Feliz Cumpleaños _ elaficionado!!!  _Un abrazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 7, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Basalto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! ! *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 10, 2018)

*¡¡Muchas felicidades a todos los cumpleañeros!!*
y 
demás seres humanóides

:coffee:​
Saludos.
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Gerson Strauss  ! ! !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 18, 2018)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!*

**​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2018)

!Feliz Cumpleaños mi amigazo Don Morta!
!Que Dios te bendiga con mucha salut , felicidades , ezictos , muchos años de vida!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 19, 2018)

@morta


*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños  Morta ! ! !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 9, 2018)

¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños!!
*blanko001*​
 
¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!
*[SIZE=6]loko ale[/SIZE]*​
Pinchavalvulas. 
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **homebrew **





 ! ! ! *


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2018)

¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Dantonio y Acusticaysonidos ! ! !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Jhonny DC  ! ! !*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2018)

@helminto-g
​

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 13, 2018)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !* 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Maykol ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Nasa ! ! !

Al otro día del día del animal ? *​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2018)

*¡¡ Felicidades Nasaserna !!

 
*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Abr 30, 2018)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Nasaserna!!!*​


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 30, 2018)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nasaserna (May 1, 2018)

GRACIAS A TUITOS

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 1, 2018

Y FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A TUITOS LOS COMPAÑEROS


----------



## Fogonazo (May 5, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !* 
​


----------



## locodelafonola (May 5, 2018)

nasaserna dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 166636
> GRACIAS A TUITOS
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 1, 2018
> ...


FELIZ CUMPLE , amigo querido ., y deceo de todo corazon ., muchisimos mas (aunque atrasado pero vale)


----------



## nasaserna (May 6, 2018)

locodelafonola dijo:


> FELIZ CUMPLE , amigo querido ., y deceo de todo corazon ., muchisimos mas (aunque atrasado pero vale)


un abrazo viejito

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 6, 2018

*Feliz Cumpleaños a HellFish*
**​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Johnsamuel ! ! ! *​


----------



## nasaserna (May 16, 2018)

*Feliz Cumpleaños a John Samuel*​https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/johnsamuel.82074/
​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Michifuchi ! ! !*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 17, 2018)

_*¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleañosss!!!!*_
_*Don Gato ! *_​


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 17, 2018)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*
*SSTC**
¡Que tengas un Feliz Cumpleaños!*​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2018)

Gracias *Fononazo, Dosmetros, Cuervobrujo, D@rkbytes* por los saludos.

Con empanadas y vino sera la celebración... Seria fabuloso que estuvieran acá !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 17, 2018)

Huy se me pasó...

*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!*

*SSTC*

*
*​

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 17, 2018

*¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades !!! * 

*TRILO-BYTE*




​


----------



## nasaserna (May 17, 2018)

_*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!! *_

_**_
_*y a don *_






​

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: May 17, 2018

_*¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!! *_


_*y a don *_

jejeje
a celebrar, son tres dias antes y tres despues , en vuestro caso los 6 completos despues

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Trilo-Byte ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 18, 2018)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*



*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 20, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños PHelectronica 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 21, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños PHelectronica ! ! !*

*



*

**​
Saludos.
Pinchavalvulas.

Cortapega 


​


----------



## nasaserna (May 26, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños PHelectronica ! ! !* 

​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Rosito ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 29, 2018)

*¡¡¡ Feliz cumple **locodelafonola !!!*​


Saludos.


----------



## cuervobrujo (May 29, 2018)

*Feliz Cumpleaños !!*
*locodelafonola *
**​


----------



## nasaserna (May 29, 2018)

*Feliz Cumpleaños !!*
*locodelafonola *

Un Abrazo al Genio de la fonola
a festejar​


----------



## locodelafonola (May 29, 2018)

muchas gracias a todos  .,  a fogo ., a dosme ., a pincha  ., a cuervo y a nasa por acordarce de mi .,. un año mas viejo ., un  mas que aprendi muchisimo aca gracias a todos  ., PD :como veras nasa sigo usndo el avatar que me hiciste vos  jajajajajaja


----------



## nasaserna (May 29, 2018)

Es un Honor.  Gracias a Vos Genio,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 1, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Tomasito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 2, 2018)

feliz cumpleamos ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 2, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Juanfilas






 ! ! !*​


----------



## juanfilas (Jun 3, 2018)

Gracias!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 4, 2018)

¡¡Felicidades.... *!!*
*juanfilas*



¡¡Felicidades...!!

Ruso 



y 
demases

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Schevchenko-Ruso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## tiago (Jun 4, 2018)

Felicidades a todos, chicos.

Abrazos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 4, 2018)

¡¡¡¡¡ feliz cumpleaños amigo russito que la pases muy bien !!!!


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 4, 2018)

*Feliz Cumpleaños Juanfilas*






* Feliz *
*Cumpleaños Tomasito*





*Feliz Cumpleaños Ruso*


*Cuidense, a festejar no importa saben que son antes  y despues, beber solo hasta caerse que no es bonito eso de beber en el suelo, jajajajajaj*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 4, 2018)

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumple!! Ruso!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*



*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 7, 2018)

¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños niño del pelo parado !!






​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2018)

*Salute*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 7, 2018)

Me uno a la celebración, un feliz y electrostático cumpleaños a nuestro amigo @DOSMETROS


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 9, 2018)

*Feliz cumple años DosMe !* 🙌
Llegue tarde...😅😅😦


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 11, 2018)

*Feliz cumple años SU DOSMETRENCIA*

**

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2018)

Gracias a todos por acordarse , ayer diríamos que concluimos las festividades alimenticias , beberiles , soplativas , tirones de orejas y demases


----------



## nasaserna (Jun 11, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Gracias a todos por acordarse , ayer diríamos que concluimos las festividades alimenticias , beberiles , soplativas , tirones de orejas y demases



son tres dias antes y tres días despues, a partir de la notificaciòn , osea que te tocan seis por derecho ....
hasta el domingo para redondear,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños RichardAlonso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 13, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños DOSMETROS

Feliz cumpleaños shevchenko, alias "asesino serial de mosfet's"

 perdonen lo tarde


----------



## reMixer (Jun 15, 2018)

Felicidades a los cumpleañeros .


----------



## SKYFALL (Jun 15, 2018)

nasaserna dijo:


> *Feliz cumple años SU DOSMETRENCIA*
> 
> *Ver el archivo adjunto 167945*
> 
> ​


 Te llamas DOSMETROS o DOSFLEXOMETROS ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 16, 2018)

Seee , muchas veces me tengo que flexometrar al medio


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 4, 2018)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*




*Saint_*

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*

PD:
Disculpas, @DOSMETROS, no sé por qué no vi las notificaciones de cumpleaños. 
Espero que hayas tenido un feliz cumpleaños.
Un fuerte abrazo desde México.​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 9, 2018)

*¡Feliz cumpleaños...... !*






*angel36*​
*¡ Que tenga un buen día......*

*de *



*descontrol fiestero... !*
​Saludos. (Tocayo)


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Angel36
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 10, 2018)

*Feliz Cumpleaños Angel36*_ 
_​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 10, 2018)

Me gusta pero no me lo creo muajajaja


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 10, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me gusta pero no me lo creo muajajaja


hombe que esta de cumpleaños, soñar se permite, jejeje, a festejar no màs,


----------



## pppppo (Jul 10, 2018)

Feliz cumple, Rosito, Due, Ruso....etc. Gato también....que colgado.
Nassa tambien .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños SKYFALL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 17, 2018)

Hola DOSMETROS y Fogonazo, muchas gracias por sus sinceras felicitaciones siempre sin falta, como es de costumbre un fuerte abrazo de mi parte y espero nos veamos con mas frecuencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños J2C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 18, 2018)

*Felicidades SKAYFALL*
**
*Felicidades J2C
*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 20, 2018)

*¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños !!!!!
@Emis  !!!
*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 20, 2018)

¡¡Feliciz cumpleaños!!


*Emis*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2018)

​

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Juntamugre , digo Cumpleaños 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! ! *​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Aquileslor ! ! ! *​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 22, 2018)

*¡Felicidades Aquileslor!*


*<><><><><>*​
*¡Feliz cumple!


*
*D@rkbytes*​
​Saludos.
Pinchatutto.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 22, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños Aquilestor y D@rkbytes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños D@rkbytes





 ! ! ! *​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 25, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños g.corallo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 30, 2018)

Gracias por sus felicitaciones.
Disculpen por no responder antes pero es que me cambié de ciudad y he estado muy ocupado.
Espero instalarme pronto y volver a estar activo en el Foro.
Saludos a todos, ahora desde Playa del Carmen -  Riviera Maya, Quintana Roo México


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 30, 2018)

Cuando estés instalado del todo te visitaremos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sergio Rossi ! ! !*​


----------



## sp_27 (Ago 2, 2018)

¡Feliz cumpleaños a Don Alfil Patagónico! 

¡ Que lo pase muy bien !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Alfil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 3, 2018)

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!*



​Pinchavalvulas.
Miguel.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Diegomj1973 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !* 

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2018)

*Feliz Cumple Diegooooo!!!!!*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 10, 2018)

Muchas gracias!!!. Si bien hace mucho que no entro a este foro querido, ya me voy a hacer de un tiempito para volver a "jolestar" con mis locuras.

Un abrazo a todos!!!


----------



## pppppo (Ago 10, 2018)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muchas gracias!!!. Si bien hace mucho que no entro a este foro querido, ya me voy a hacer de un tiempito para volver a "jolestar" con mis locuras.
> 
> Un abrazo a todos!!!



Aunque entiendo poco, hermosas lecturas...feliz cumple.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Ago 10, 2018



DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Alfil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Supongo que te mando otro don Torrres....degradado .....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 14, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Iván Francisco






 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 18, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel-Meza*

*





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 19, 2018)

Muchas gracias y un abrazo a todos ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 22, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Solaris8
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 22, 2018)

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!*






*Solaris8


*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños EdgardoCas
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Chuwaka
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 27, 2018)

! Feliz Cumpleaños Don alcidesgarro , ojala logre hacer funcionar tu PLL a contento !.
Desfrute tu dia con su entes queridos , mucha Salut , Felicidades , exictos , que Dios te bendiga !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Moonwalker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cosmefulanito04
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​ 
*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Fabio1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## chclau (Sep 10, 2018)

Feliz cumple Cosme!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2018)

Feliz cumple *Cosme *!!!! ( un poco tarde).

Feliz cumple *cyverlarva *!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2018)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*​


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 13, 2018)

¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños don Fogo!!!

Mis saludos y mis respetos, que la pases muy bien ​


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 13, 2018)

Felices centurias a Don @Fogonazo ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 13, 2018)

Muchas felicidades al todo poderoso Señor de las tinieblas rayos y centellas.

Por un día olvide los maquiavélicos planes para someter al mundo y diviértase con unas rubias y un buen asado.





​


----------



## nasaserna (Sep 13, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo                                  *
_* *_
​


----------



## crimson (Sep 13, 2018)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo! ¡Pasala de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 14, 2018)

¡¡Un saludo especial a Fogo en su cumpleaños!!

Cual habrá escogido, ¿la rubia o la morena?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2018)

Andres Cuenca dijo:


> ¡¡Un saludo especial a Fogo en su cumpleaños!!
> 
> Cual habrá escogido, _*¿la rubia o la morena?.*_



No me gusta *discriminar *


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 14, 2018)

_¡¡¡¡¡Jelizzz!!!! Cumplee!! FOGO!!!
Siempre llego, Tarde...Es que estaba festejando su cumple desde la Frontera...._​


----------



## chclau (Sep 15, 2018)

Fogo! Feliz cumple!


----------



## tiago (Sep 16, 2018)

Feliz cumple, Fogo




​


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 17, 2018)

Feliz cumple rata-paisano!!!!! @Ratmayor ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 17, 2018)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*





*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 17, 2018)

Carlos, muchas felicitaciones en tu día.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Hazard_1998
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 19, 2018)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!
*
*hazard_1998**

Que tengas un excelente día.*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 19, 2018)

Muchas felicidades 
Ratmayor​
Y 
Hazard

​


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 19, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños hazard_1998 ​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 1, 2018)

*¡¡¡¡Felizz Cumpleaños!!!*




_*Su Majestad Lemuriana!






*_​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 1, 2018)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*


*el-rey-julien*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2018)

*¡  Feliz Desaparición 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . . .  digo Cumpleaños  !*​​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 1, 2018)

*¡Muchas felicidades al saltarín anillado!*
*Le deseo un buen día de cumpleaños.*




      
 ​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2018)

muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 4, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños
Oscar Monsalvo





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 4, 2018)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 8, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Guarod ! ! !*​


----------



## pppppo (Oct 8, 2018)

Como siempre tarde, feliz cumple Fogo y Lemur loco, Ratatouille too....el idioma preferentemente de uso es el castellano y bla, bla, bla....
Para el 11 cumplo casi 30 por aca..... Un aco...Siii en el perfil etc....debo aclarar.
Becho sin becho.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 9, 2018)

*¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Gallina Clueca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !










*


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 9, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Gallina Clueca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias DOSME.!!! .Acá deliverando. .Todavía. .si festejo con la Colorada o la Rubia. ..

PD: que no es un gallo .. es un cuervo..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2018)

Haga un trio y súmele una negra


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Gallo Engualichao ! ! !*​


----------



## pandacba (Oct 10, 2018)

Happy Bithday Bib Raven!!!!!


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2018)

Guenas...... Hip... hip..... guu guueeenaass.....




Vamos... hip.. hip ..... pon unas cervecilliiasasss... hip ... hiippss pa estos immimpriesientaableleesseessss....
*¡Salud a la barra.....! *​
*Felicidades Don Cuervo*
**
**
**
**
**
**
**
​Saludos.
Pinchatubos cerveceros


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños
Seralemi 






 ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don Peppo con Don ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 14, 2018)

*Se me pasó *  

*Espero haya tenido un 
¡¡ buen día de aniversario Don Pepo !!*
​

Mas vale tarde que nunca 
Pinchavalvulas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 14, 2018)

Ya cumplió otro año mas . . .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Quercus**





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños  ! ! !*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Anajesusa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 26, 2018)

*¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños!!
Don cesar!! *


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 27, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 27, 2018)

*A todos los amigos cuya FUNDACIÓN se haya realizado en el mes de Octubre,*
*les deseo FELIZ ANIVERSARIO.*
*Roberto.*


----------



## pandacba (Oct 27, 2018)

Feliz cumple atrazado Cesar!!!!
Gracias Diamante yo también cumpli años en este mes el 10


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 28, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz 10 Foro-Cumple Dr. Z
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Oct 29, 2018)

Felicidades *Dr. Zoidberg.*
Un Abrazo.
Roberto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2018)

​
*Mientras estés en nuestro recuerdo tendrás la obligación de seguir cumpliendo años.*

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Endryc1 Z
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños  Allgemeine Elektricitäts Gesellschaft-AEG  ! ! !*​

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 7, 2018)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños  Allgemeine Elektricitäts Gesellschaft-AEG Ver el archivo adjunto 172948 ! ! !*​
> 
> ​


      

*Normas del Foro 1.3*


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 10, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños a tuitos los compañeros presentes y ausentes, un abrazo y muchas gracias por todo lo que nos han dado de sus vidas.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 10, 2018)

Amen..
Es lo bueno del Foro, se convive, se comparte y se recuerda a los Compañeros del Foro.
*Muchas felicidades a todos.
*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Crimson
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## yosimiro (Nov 18, 2018)

*Feliz Cumpleaños*

*Mr. Crimson*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 18, 2018)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*





*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 19, 2018)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*
*Scooter*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 20, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños viejo gruñon!!!


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2018)

¡Gracias a todos por los saludos! Andaba lejos, en la cordillera, por Mendoza, revisando la calidad de algunos tintos, recién hoy llego. Juéguenle al 58, sale seguro (sino es culpa del Gato, je...)
Saludos C
¡Ah! Y Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter! (otro de escorpio...)


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 20, 2018)

!Feliz cumpleaños maestro Don crimson !.
!Que Dios te bendiga con mucha salut , muchos ezictos ,demasiados kilociclos en los buelsos de la calza , jajajajajajaja , diseños radiofrequentes miles!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 20, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños Crimson!!!


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2018)

Gracias hijos míos, medio siglo ya cumplí el lunes...


----------



## nasaserna (Nov 21, 2018)

feliz cumpleaños compañeros   crimson y scooter, y  a todos , mejor tarde que nunca igual la celebracion siempre  ess a tiempo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Chclau
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​ 
*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños LisPita 





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 27, 2018)

Gracias FogoDon


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 27, 2018)

Muchas felicidades 
Sp_kitty_27



 felizzzzzz
 a tiiiiiii

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 Muchas Felicidades
*Chclau

*​


----------



## pppppo (Dic 5, 2018)

Feliz cumple sin zapatazos....


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 10, 2018)

feliz cumpleaños

a ambos
tarde y no tyan tarde


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 17, 2018)

*Muchas felicidades a ambos dos *

¡¡y que cumplan muchos mas...!!
....
🎶🎶🎶
🎂​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés Cuenca
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Dic 17, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños paisano y padre de la criatura, Andres Cuenca - House


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 19, 2018)

Creo que he estado muy ocupado y despistado estos días. 
Algo tarde pero... *¡Muchas Felicidades, Andrés! *
Un fuerte abrazo y bendiciones.


----------



## nasaserna (Dic 21, 2018)

Feliz cumpleaños a ambos cuatro


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 24, 2018)

Muchas gracias a todos, en estas fechas decembrinas estoy aprovechando para estar con mi familia en la costa atlántica. Ha sido muy emocionante, es la primera vez que mis niños van a la playa. Nos hemos divertido de lo lindo recolectando conchas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sr. Bulbos Con Pérdidas ! ! !*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2018)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños BulboPinchau
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2018)

Muchas gracias Don Fogo y Dosme.
Me tomaré una copita de licor de manzana a su salud.  

La tarta-torta la dejamos para el fin de semana. 

Saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 27, 2018)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*
*Pinchavalvulas*
*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2018)

Muchas gracias
*D@rkbytes 
Y Felices fiestas.*​


----------



## tiago (Dic 31, 2018)

*Feliz aniversario a todos y todas.*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2019)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*





*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2019)

*
¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Luis
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !* 
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Rorschach
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


Con cortapega


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2019)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> . . . . . Con cortapega



*¡ Ladri !*


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 17, 2019)

Muchas Gracias Fogonazo, DOSMETROS, y Pinchaválvulas !!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2019)

*& **MrCarlos*



*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## Lord Chango (Ene 21, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *& **MrCarlos*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Fogo!

PD: que vieja que me esta quedando la foto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 29, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Mario Di Domenico
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ElAficionado
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !




*​


----------



## flaco-urbano (Feb 28, 2019)

*¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños  ElAficionado!!!*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 28, 2019)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*






*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Morta
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 19, 2019)

*¡¡Muchas felicidades Morta!!

*​
Saludos. 
Pincha.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2019)

!Feliz Cunpleaños Don Homebrew !
!Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut , plata , exictos y muuucha RF !
!Saludos desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 10, 2019)

Feliz natalicio Homebrew muchas felicidades ￼￼￼


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 28, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Nasa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2019)

*Muchas felicidades 
Don Nasaserna*

*
*​


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 30, 2019)

Muchas gracias a tuitos. Por su atención y paciencia


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 30, 2019)

Feliz Cumpleaños *nasaserna*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Michifuchi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 17, 2019)

*¡Feliz cumpleaños gatito!*

*SSTC*

**​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Trilo-Byte
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (May 18, 2019)

Feliz cumpleaños SSTC y Trilobyte


----------



## nasaserna (May 21, 2019)

Feliz cumpleaños 

SSTC y Trilobyte ​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 23, 2019)

Muchas felicidades a los que celebran su nacimiento en estas fechas.


​Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Rosito
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (May 29, 2019)

Feliz Cumpleaños Loquifoni!!!


----------



## locodelafonola (May 30, 2019)

Muchas gracias mi gente     .....    no condeste antes porque andaba sin compu 
Es muy lindo recibir todos los años esa muestra de cariño sincero
Un abrazo grande a todos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 30, 2019)

Uhhh.. Mas vale tarde que nunca...

Muchas felicidades
*Locodelafonola*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sr. Ruso
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños 2Metrecensia ! ! !* 
​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 7, 2019)

ªue cumplen primaveras los compis y yo sin darme cuenta... 

*Muchas felicidades.. *
*Don ruso*

**
🎆 🎉🎁
*Filís cumple... *
*niño del pelo parado*

*  
*
💃💃🎂​Saludos.
​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jun 7, 2019)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*



*Que tengas un día excelente.* ​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 7, 2019)

Felicitaciones a todos, en especial a nuestro amigo 2M que esta hoy celebrando. Un abrazo.


----------



## yosimiro (Jun 7, 2019)

Algún que otro cumpleaños,
parece que me he salteado.
Nasa, Ruso y Loquifón,
Entre los que me he olvidado.

Y faltarán los demases
que han de seguir faltando.
Se me cae "lentirné"
cuando me estoy conectando.

Y hoy le toca al hombre
que es casi de 7 piés.
En franchute lo pronuncio,
y lo apocopo Dosmé.

Que lo pase divertido,
que el trabajo no lo agobie.
Que disfrute con la rubie
y no termine en pedé.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2019)

Hic Berp 

Gracias a todos por sus buenos deseos , salutte


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 18, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Alvaro Canelo
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2019)

!!!! Feliz Cumpleaños Don Rodrigo Postigo !!!!!!
!!!!Que Dios te bendiga con  muchos años de vida , muchos ezictos , mucha plata , RF en la antena , felicidades , etc........!!!
!!!!Que disfrute tu dia con parentes y entes queridos!!!!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cantoni11
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2019)

!!!! Feliz Cumpleaños Don Djmyky !!!!!!
!!!!Que Dios te bendiga con muchos años de vida , muchos ezictos , mucha plata , RF en la antena , felicidades , etc........!!!
!!!!Que disfrute tu dia con parentes y entes queridos!!!!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 4, 2019)

Todos los cumpleañeros de hoy ingresaron casualmente los tres en el año 2007 


*djmyky *






*psychatog *






*Saint_ *





*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños a los tres ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 5, 2019)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos mis amigos que recientemente no felicité, muchas felicidades


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Angel36
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 9, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Angel36
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feliz cumpleaños DOSMETROS, tarde. Como raro 😥🤕. Feliz cumpleaños Gato Angel36


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2019)

Si si , un mes después sigo festejando


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 10, 2019)

*Muchas felicidades*
* gatete Angel *
* *​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Alaen Cubanito
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*
​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 13, 2019)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades !!



*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 14, 2019)

Feliz cumpleaños Alaen 
Feliz cumpleaños Alaen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don SKYFALL
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 16, 2019)

Bonito collage  Dosme.

*¡¡Muchas felicidades!! *
*SKYFALL*

*
por su aniversario *
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2019)

*Acabo de descubrir* que la dirección de la imagen "tiene para el tamaño que te guste"  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/data/avatars/s/59/59896.jpg
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/data/avatars/m/59/59896.jpg
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/data/avatars/l/59/59896.jpg


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 16, 2019)

*Feliz cumple Skyfall !!!!!*


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 16, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos mis grandes amigos de Forosdeelectronica.com, muy felicitado durante el dia de mi natalicio, por varias latitudes tambien es el dia de la Virgen del Carmen. Gracias a todos de verdad los llevo en mi corazón


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Master Juntamugre
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 20, 2019)

Eepaaaaaaaaaaaaa.............. que se me pasa..!!

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Don...
 Emis*

* juntamugres real, *
*adiestrador de horneros 
y *
*amante de las instantáneas !!*​
Saludos. 
Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2019)

¿ Foto ?


----------



## Emis (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 20, 2019)

Parece que en la mesa sólo hay bebidas  
No dejaron ni las migas..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2019)

El nene quedó con cara de hambre


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 21, 2019)

Emis dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 180588


Feliz Cumpleaños Emis!!! 🥳🥳🥳👏


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2019)

Feliz cumple Dark !!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños BitesOscuros
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 24, 2019)

Un poco tarde..... 

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños 
Darkbytes !!*


​Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 27, 2019)

Feliz cumpleaños D@rkbytes


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Alfiles
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2019)

Gracias a todos y disculpen por contestar hasta ahora.
Sucede que no sé el motivo de que estas notificaciones no me aparecen.
Estaba acostumbrado a la plataforma anterior donde sí recibía cada notificación de mensajes nuevos, ahora ya no. 
Y no nada más me sucede en este tema, también en otros subscritos.

Por lo mismo también pido disculpas si se me ha pasado felicitar a alguien.
Gracias nuevamente y feliz cumpleaños a quien cumpla años.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Diego
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 9, 2019)

Gracias por los saludos, mis cumpas!!!

No se permite entrar sin dejar regalos!!!


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 9, 2019)

*Muchas felicidades
 Don Diego 




*
*espero haya pasado un buen día. 
 *​
Upsss.. se me olvidó el regalo 




Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 9, 2019)

Feliz cumpleaños diegomj1973, creador del sonido cuasi-valvular a partir de bulbos halógenos enrrazados con MOSFET's de potencia! 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 9, 2019)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Feliz cumpleaños diegomj1973, creador del sonido cuasi-valvular a partir de bulbos halógenos enrrazados con MOSFET's de potencia! 🥳🥳🥳


 Jajajajaja!!!. El "Wincolight"... Todavía lo tengo armado... Había quedado tan vistoso con esas bipines que me dió lástima desarmarlo. A lo mejor, se pueda venir la versión 2!!!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 9, 2019)

Feliz cumple Diego!!!!


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 9, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Feliz cumple Diego!!!!


Muchas gracias, Eduardo!!! Un gran abrazo, mi amigo!!!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 18, 2019)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!
*
*Daniel Meza*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2019)

!Feliz Cumpleaños Tocayo !.
Que Dios te bendiga con mucha : Salut , Ezictos 1000 en tu trabajo (y tanbien en lo Hobby) , Plata en los bolsos , etc........!
!Que disfrute tu dia con los entes queridos (parientes y amigos) !.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 19, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Meza
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 21, 2019)

Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Meza, tarde pero ahí va el pastel...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Edgardocas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 24, 2019)

Felicidades en tu cumpleaños Edgardocas!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños CHUWAKA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2019)

*
¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! ! *​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cosmefulanito
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2019)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*
*Cosmefulanito*

*Que tu día sea excelente.*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! ! *​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2019)

*Feliz cumple cyverlarva* !!!!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 11, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cyverlarva
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*

*MUAJAJAJAJA *​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2019)

Feliz cumple *FOGONAZO*!!!!


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 13, 2019)

Hola.

*¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS FOGONAZO !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2019)

*P.D.: Viernes 13  , ¡ Que mejor día  para el Cumpleaños de  Fogo ? *


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *P.D.: Viernes 13  , ¡ Que mejor día  para el Cumpleaños de  Fogo ? *


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 13, 2019)

Que fogodia mas especial. Un abrazo mi amigo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 13, 2019)

*¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!*

*




Fogonazo *


*
-->  <--*
​Pinchaválvulas.
​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2019)

!Feliz Cunpleanos Vossa Eminencia FogoPapal , Auctoridad maxima aca por eses pagos ( Foro) Ilustrisisimo Magnanimo y Inoxidable DON FOGONAZO!.
!Que Dios lo bendiga con muuuuuuuchos anos de vida relleno de mucha plata en los bolsos , muchos ezictos ,realizaciones miles ,enfin mucho suseso!.
!Desfrute tu dia con los parentes y entes queridos!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DIAMANTEPURO (Sep 13, 2019)

Hola Profesor fogonazo.
Muy feliz Cumpleaños.
Reciba Bendiciones en este día.
Roberto.


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 14, 2019)

Disculpe que llegue tarde, pero...

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo ! ! !​*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 14, 2019)

Yo también llegué tarde al cumpleaños. 
*¡Muchas Felicidades, Fogonazo! *


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 15, 2019)

Feliz cumpleaños Fogonazo, larga vida, Eminencia!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños RataCruel
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 17, 2019)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*

*Ratmayor*

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 17, 2019)

¡Feliz aniversario!

Ratmayor

Pase un buen día de celebración
 


​


----------



## sp_27 (Sep 18, 2019)

Llegué tarde, pero igual Feliz cumpleaños a la Rata-paisano!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! ! *​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Hazzzzz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2019)

Feliz cumple Hazzard!!!!!!!!


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 23, 2019)

Gracias chicos!!! Ando muy desaparecido de todos lados, muy atareado.... pero cada tanto me pego una vueltita x el foro..


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 1, 2019)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*


*el-rey-julien*

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 1, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños su Majestuosa Majestad ! ! !*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 1, 2019)

Me niego a saludar fantasmas  . . .  si aparece lo saludaré !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 1, 2019)

¡Felicidades su Majestad .... !






  





Saludos.

​


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 1, 2019)

Feliz cumpleaños su Majestad el Lemur, muy recordado y querido por muchos de nosotros


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 4, 2019)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*



*Vick*
*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 10, 2019)

*
¡Muchas Felicidades!*



 




*
¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 10, 2019)

Gracias!!...
Feliz cumpleaños!
Don panda!

Feliz cumpleaños 
Mariano!..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2019)

*¡ Feliz Cumpleaños a todos !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2019)

*¡ Feliz Cumpleaños a todos !*



​



Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 10, 2019)

***Feliz cumpleaños a todos***
​Pues son muchos, y se me corta la señal.


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 10, 2019)

Feliz Cumpleaños:

Pandacba
Mnicolau
Cuervobrujo

Muchas felicidades y que siga la celebración


----------



## yosimiro (Oct 10, 2019)

----------------------------------


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 10, 2019)

!Feliz Cunpleaños a todos , Don Pandacba , Don Mnicolau , Don Cuervobrujo y Don Lemur un poco  atrazado pero no olvidado !.
!Que Dios los bendigan con mucha salut , ezictos , felicidad y plata en los bolsos!.
!Que disfruten tu dia con su entes queridos y parientes!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2019)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños PPPePPPo !!!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Quercus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 25, 2019)

Feliz cumpleaños Quercus, grosso Ampeg!!! 🥳🥳🥳


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños heidyvanesa19
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 11, 2019)

Eso eso....

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades !!*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 12, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños lynspyre
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## lynspyre (Nov 12, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños lynspyre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias Sr DosMe!.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Crimson
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2019)

!!!!!!!!Muy feliz Cunpleaños Don Crinson !!!!!!!!
!Que Dios te bendiga con muchos años de vida con : salut , felicidades , ezictos , Kilociclos en los bolsos (plata)! 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## crimson (Nov 18, 2019)

¡Gracias a todos por sus saludos! Estoy por entrar en la tercera edad y espero jubilarme pronto para tener tiempo para el foro.
Saludos C


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 19, 2019)

*¡¡Muchas felicidades!!*
*Crimson*
*y*
*Scooter*





​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2019)

!Feliz Cunpleaños Don Scooter , muchas felicidades , ezictos , Salut y logico mucha plata en los bolsos , jajajajajaja!.
Disfrute tu dia con los parientes , amigos , entes queridos  y no olvidemos de Don Doug Funny , jajajajajaja (veer mejor en : doug funny - Google Search )
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2019)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> mucha plata en los bolsos


Ganiel, te equivocaste de persona!!!
Ese era un argentino


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ganiel, te equivocaste de persona!!!
> Ese era un argentino


Hummmm ,?? pero en España lo diñero $$ no es conocido como "Plata" ??
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 19, 2019)

Parné, guita, pelas, duros, leuros  , pasta, pasta gansa, dinero...... 
Aunque viendo "la poca personalidad" del pueblo español, que todo lo externo lo absorve y lo interno lo olvida... 
ya movemos plata cuando rodamos con el carro y nos duele la madre . .. . .


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2019)

|


*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


*Ganiel Gopez*


*de Grasil * ​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Ganiel ! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2019)

*Feliz Cumple Don Ganiel Gopez!!!!!*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 22, 2019)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Don Ganiel !!*

*

*

*

*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2019)

!Muchisimas gracias a todos por los votos concedidos ,y que Dios los bendigan con lo double!.
!Para cerriar con llave de Oro bastaria una de las mucamas de Don Fogo para hacer mi cama y despues  noni , Jajajajajajajajajajjajajajajajaja!
!Saludos cordeales desde Grasil!.
Att,
Ganiel Gopez.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 22, 2019)

Que sea por muchos años Don Ganiel 
Ya le brindé unos "boing boing" en el pastel. 

Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños LisPi
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​ 

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Chclau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 27, 2019)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*




​


*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## pppppo (Nov 27, 2019)

Feliz cunple Sp.....no escribi nunca Doña . Paselo lindo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2019)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!
!Que Dios te bendiga con muuuuuuucha salut , felicidades , ezictos , muuuuuuchos años de vida !!!!!!!!!
!Que desfrute tu dia con los parientes , amigos y entes queridos!.*
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## sp_27 (Nov 28, 2019)

Gracias


----------



## cuervobrujo (Nov 28, 2019)

Feliz Cumpleaños a Todos!.. 
Que me cuelgo en otras cosas y me olvido del Foro..


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 28, 2019)

Se me pasó felecitarles 

*¡¡Muchas felicidades a la Kitty moderator y Chclau!!*

*  
*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Dr. & Papá Pitufo ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Dr. Pitufo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 8, 2019)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*



*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2019)

Muchas graciasssss!!


----------



## crimson (Dic 9, 2019)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Dr. Zoidberg! ¡Pasela lindo!
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 9, 2019)

Gracias Crim!!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 17, 2019)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños, Andrés!*



*¡Muchas Felicidades y larga vida para ti y F.D.E!*​


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2019)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés ! ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2019)

*Muy Feliz Cumple estimado Andrés!!!!*


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 17, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos, disculpen la ausencia, pero créanme, se les quiere y mucho.


----------



## crimson (Dic 17, 2019)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Andres! ¡Pasala de 10!
Saludos C


----------



## sp_27 (Dic 17, 2019)

*Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 17, 2019)

*¡¡Muchas felicidades en el día de su Aniversario!!*

*


Andrés Cuenca*

 



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 21, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Rascueso
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cambia Bulbos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## lynspyre (Dic 27, 2019)

Felicidades don pincha!. Le deseo mucha salud!.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2019)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2019)

Muchas gracias *lynspyre *espero seguir dando la lata mucho tiempo. **


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2019)

*Feliz cumple Pinchaaaaaaa !!!!!
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2019)

Dosmetros...............
Su ilustrísima señor del abismo, exorcista de las redes, Don Fogo...
Dr. Zoidberg.....

Gracias a todos por dedicarme unos minutos  ,

Prometo seguir dando guerra por mucho tiempo ☺ 


Saludos.
Migu.... Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2019)




----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 1, 2020)

Feliz!!! cumpleaños!! Pincha!!!! se me paso...😳 abrazo Grande !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 4, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Luis
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡  Feliz Cumpleaños  ! ! !*​


----------



## fosforito (Ene 17, 2020)

Feliz cumpleaños Rorschach.                 chau f


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 20, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños MrCarlos ! ! !


¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Lord-Chango 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Mario
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2020)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ElAficionado
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 28, 2020)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*





*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 29, 2020)

aunque tarde....
*¡¡Muchas felicidades!!*
Elaficionado

👍​


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 29, 2020)

Hola.

¡Gracias!

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DLO (Mar 6, 2020)

feliz cumple 
*santu*
🎁


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2020)

!Feliz Cunpleaños Don Homebrew !
!Que Dios te bendiga con muuuucha salut , felicidades , ezictos 1000 , mucha plata en los bolsos y Muuuuuuuucha charrata electronica Alta Gamma para reciclar conponentes raros de RF!
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 13, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 13, 2020)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños  Helminto G. ! ! !*



Chao.
eaficionado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Jorge Morales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 15, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Nasaserna 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 1, 2020)

¡¡ Muchas felicidades 
Nasaserna !!

🍾🍸🥃
🍷
🎂​


----------



## nasaserna (May 1, 2020)

*MUCHAS GRACIAS A TUITOS,,,,,
Y AL RESTO DE LOS COMPAÑEROS*






**


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Michifuchi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños TRILO-BYTE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 18, 2020)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!*

SSTC

y

TRILO-BYTE



🕺💃🕺

🍻 🍻

🎂

🍾​


----------



## nasaserna (May 18, 2020)

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS VIEJITOS​
EN ORDEN​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## locodelafonola (May 29, 2020)

Muchas gracias fogo
Aca comiendo torta casera y unos mates je je je 
un abrazo grande a todos  
ATTE : locodelafonola


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 29, 2020)

*Feliz cumple, locodelafonola!!!!!!!*

🎂🎂🎂🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Loquifoni
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (May 29, 2020)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*

*locodelafonola*

*¡Muchas Felicidades!

*​


----------



## locodelafonola (May 30, 2020)

Muchas gracias a todos la pase lindo dentro de lo que se puede 
Un abrazo grandicimo a todos
ATTE : locodelafonola


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Juanfilas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 3, 2020)

Feliz cumpleaños!!!! Ruso!!!
*a disfrutar con rusito..y asado..! Voy.....pera .,.un año más de rusadas A.S.*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Ruso 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 5, 2020)

¡¡ Muchas felicidades 
@shevchenko !!

🎂

 🍻 🍾​


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 7, 2020)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños DOSMETROS !!!

*​*Abrazo !!!
Rorschach 😷*
​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 7, 2020)

*¡¡ Feliz cumple !!*








🎂🍰🍗🍾​
Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2020)

Feliz cumple Dosmetros!!!!!!!!
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🤡🤡🤡🤡🤡🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🍰🍰🍰🍰🍰🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2020)

Gracias a todos !  🍰🧁🥞🎂🍥🥮 🥂🍸🍾🍷🍹 🍺🍻

Soplé velitas , me cantaron Cumplesaños Infelí y demás por Zoom y Wassá 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2020)

* ¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*
! Don Dosmestros (sin Don porque se que no le gusta) !
! Que Dios lo bendiga con muchos años de vida , mucha salut , felicidad , ezictos 1000 , mucha plata en los bolsos !
!Que desfrute tu dia con parientes y entes queridos (mismo que sea por lo Zoom) !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.
!P.D. 1000 descurpas a todos  los aniversariantes anteriores por mi olvidados , se que es mi falta de educación por no tener conprimentado a lo tienpo cierto , peeeero antes tarde do que nunca !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 11, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Silvia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Mario ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2020)

Si "bo desí"  🙆‍♂️ 

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don Mario
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 25, 2020)

Me asumo el tema tratado..

¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños
Mcrven !!

🐯​

Pinchavalvulas.
​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 25, 2020)

!Feliz Cunpleaños mi amigo Don Rodrigo Postiguo y Don Mcrven!
!Que  Dios los bendigan muuuucho con años de vida ,rellenos de felicidades , ezictos 1000 y mucha plata en los bolsos !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 2, 2020)

! Feliz Cunpleaños Don lego707 y Don vlayo!
!Que Dios los bendigan y mucho con años de vida , rellenos de ezictos , felicidad , plata en los bolsos!
!Que desfruten de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 3, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cantoni
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 4, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños* Don djmyky *! ! !*
!Que Dios lo bendigan y mucho con años de vida , rellenos de ezictos , felicidad , plata en los bolsos!
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 13, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños fluffy bunny ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 13, 2020)

*¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades esponjosito !!!*

*🍻** 

 **🍻*
*🥂*
​Pinchatubos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños CuVago amigo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 15, 2020)

*Feliz cumpleaños !!!!*
*a los que no salude por estar incomunicado....*
*Abrazos grandes y espero... lo hayan disfrutado.....
NO voy a nombrar a cada uno .. despues se me ponen celosas. 😝 😝*
​_PD: chevechaaaa jjaajajj_


DOSMETROS dijo:


> *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños CuVago amigo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


el peluchin! apachurrarlo..........peluchin...lo picoteo todo...jajjajajja


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 16, 2020)

*& *

*cejas99*


*&  *


*Selkir*




*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Skyfall  ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños estimado Don J2C* *! ! !*
!Que Dios lo bendigan y mucho con años de vida , rellenos de ezictos , felicidad , plata en los bolsos!
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños J2C
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 18, 2020)

¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!

Skyfall

y 

J2C ​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 18, 2020)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2020)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> *¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193695​


!Mas rico que ese bolo solamente  las teteras del arenero , Jajajajajajajaja!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Michifuz
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 20, 2020)

*Felizz cumpleaños!!!! Emis!!! *​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 20, 2020)

Casi se me pasa...

¡¡¡ *Feliz cumpleaños !!!*
Emis 

​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 20, 2020)

Feliz cumpleaños mis queridos amigos foristicos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños **D@rkbytes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



** ! ! !*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2020)

Feliz cumpleeeeee!!!!!
🌮🌮🌮🌮🌮🌮🌮🌮🌮🌮🌮🌮🎂🎂🎂🎂
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 23, 2020)

Gracias por sus felicitaciones.
Saludos a todos.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 24, 2020)

Muchas felicidades atrasadas señor oscuro.


Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sergio Rossi
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 3, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Alfil
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 3, 2020)

*! 
¡¡ Muchas Felicidades !! 
Don Alfil.*

🍻🍷
🥂
🎂
​Pincha válvulas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Diegomj1973 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2020)

¡¡¡ *Feliz cumpleaños !!!*
!!Don Tocayo (Daniel Meza) https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/members/daniel-meza.29270/ , muchas felicidades , muchos ezictos , mucha plata en los bolsos , mucha Salut y que Dios te bendigan por muchos años de vida!!
!!Que disfrute tu dia con los parientes y entes queridos!!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 18, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> mucha plata en los bolsos


Epaaa!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños EdgardoCas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 9, 2020)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*




*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ManosantaCRT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2020)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*



*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2020)

Feliz cumple Cosme!!!!
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 10, 2020)

Aunque tarde... 

*¡ Feliz cumpleaños moonwalker ! *​


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 10, 2020)

*¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS COSMEFULANITO !!!*​


*¡¡¡ Felices Cumpleaños atrasados a todos !!!*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 10, 2020)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños cosmefulanito !!*​


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 10, 2020)

*                                                                     ¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS COSME !!!* ​que a pases muy  bien ., un abrazo gigante querido amigo


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 11, 2020)

*Feliz cumple
Cyverlarva !!!!!
🎂  🎂  🎂  🎂  🎂  🎂  🎂  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻  🍻 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 11, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*  Vossa Eminencia FogoPapal Auctoridad maxima aca por eses pagos ( Foro) Ilustrisissimo y Inoxidable Don Fogonazo !
Que Dios lo bendiga con Muuuuuuuchos séculos de vida releño de Salut , Felicidades , ezictos 1000 , muuuuucha plata !!!!!!
Que destrute de tu dia con Fogoparientes e y entes queridos
!!!!Saludos desde Brasil !!!!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2020)

*Feliz cumple Fogonazo!!!!*
🎂 🎂 🎂 🎂 🎂 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2020)

Muchas gracias Chiqu@es 
​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 13, 2020)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*




*Mis mejores deseos y que tengas un día estupendo.

*​


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 13, 2020)

*Felices 115 años, Fogo Don :V
*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 13, 2020)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños 
Don Fogo..!! 
Señor del avismo y de lo infinito, exorcista de masas y aniquilador de trolls maléficos.. *​Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 13, 2020)

*    ¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS **FOGONAZO !!!*

​


----------



## pppppo (Sep 13, 2020)

Feliz cumple sir. Fogo, por los proximos 115  segun el Rat.
Graicias por enseñar, sin demerito de otros cientos por aca.
Branca en mano,  que va a hacer, salio un choop 🖖.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 13, 2020)

Creo que los cumple de dos en dos..

🤣 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## pppppo (Sep 13, 2020)

Solo bisiesos, segun diecen, el año proximo le regalamos una philipshave


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 13, 2020)

Se me salta la lagrimilla 😥 
De joven reparé alguna de esas..los viejetes las cuidaban mas que a la parienta..


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Sep 13, 2020)

Llegué muy tarde y me dejaron sin torta. 

Un gran abrazo para todos los cumpleañeros que no había saludado y en especial al cumpleañero centenario. 

Muchas bendiciones para todos.


----------



## pppppo (Sep 13, 2020)

Mas de cien, no me jodan...era vedad...las tortas las escondio Fogo.... Andres.
Hasta despues.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 15, 2020)

*¡¡¡FELIZ CUMPLE FOGO!!!!*









LLegue tarde pero seguro..


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2020)

*¡ ModeraTroll ! 🤦‍♂️ *








*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ModeraRat  ! ! !*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Sep 19, 2020)

*¡¡¡FELIZZZ CUMPLEAÑOS SENSEI RATAMPaMPS!!!!!!💥💥🔥🔥
Abrazo grande desde ... desde... mi casa......🤭*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 20, 2020)

*¡¡ Felicidades atrasadas !! 
Rat
y
Tavo*​Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 24, 2020)

*Alcides Alvarez*


*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños GallinaClueca, Mnicolau y Pandacba
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











! ! !*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 10, 2020)

¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños !!!​




 y
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@mnicolau @pandacba !!!​

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Pppppo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 11, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños PeeePooo ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 11, 2020)

*¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades !!!*
@mnicolau 
@pandacba 
@cuervobrujo 
@pppppo 

🍻🍻🍻🍻

🎂​
🥂🥂

Pinchavalvulas​

​
​​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 12, 2020)

_¡¡¡Feliz cumplee Don Poooo!!!!!_​


----------



## pppppo (Oct 12, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños PeeePooo ! ! !*​


Agradezco las felicitaciones varias, informo irrevocablemente que solo cumplo años los bisiestos 
Besos no gay.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Quercus
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 24, 2020)

¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS QUERCUS !!!​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Anajesusa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleños ! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2020)

Feliz cumple Crimson!!!!!
🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Crimson
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Nov 18, 2020)

Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Crimson !!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 18, 2020)

*¡¡¡ **Feliz cumpleaños Crimson !!!*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2020)

Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don Crimson !!!!
Que Dios lo bendiga con Muuuuuchos años de vida releño de felicidad , ezictos 1000 , Kilociclos en los bolsos, asuntos Radiofrequentes , etc...... !!!!!!!
Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos !!!!!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2020)

*Feliz cumpleaños Scooter !!!!!*
🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🎂🎂🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2020)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter !!!!*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 19, 2020)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades !! *

*@Scooter *

🎂🍰​
🍻🍻​
🍸🍾​


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2020)

¡¡Gracias a todos!!


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2020)

¡Gracias por los saludos! Jueguenle al 60 que no falla.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños Ganiel GopeZ de Grasil ! ! !*


​


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2020)

Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Lopes !!!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2020)

Feliz cumple Ganiel!!!
🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🎂 🎂 🎂 🎂 🎂 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2020)

-

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Ganiel Gopez ! ! !*​
-


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 22, 2020)

*¡¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DANIEL LOPES !!!!*


​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 22, 2020)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!
Don Graniel Gopez



*​*
🥳🥳🥳🥳
*
🍾🥂


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 23, 2020)

!Muchissimas gracias a todos , que Dios los bendigan y a todo Foros de Electronica!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sophy ! ! !






¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Chclau ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sophy y ChClau ! ! !






*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2020)

!!!! Feliz Cunpleaños estimada sp_27 ( Sophy) , te estraño por NOmas regresar al Arenero !!!
!!!!!Que Dios te bendiga con muchos años de vida relleño de felicidades , ezictos 1000 !!!!!!!!
!!!!!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!!!!
Att,
Danie Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2020)

Tiene problemas con Internet Maracaibo , el Foro le consume muuuuuchoooos datos !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 27, 2020)

*¡¡ Muchas Felicidades @sp_27  desaparecida..!! *​


----------



## J2C (Nov 27, 2020)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños 

Sp_27

y 

Chclau*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Smurf Daddy ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Dr. Pitufo ! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2020)

Gracias!!!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 8, 2020)

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2020)

Gracias!!!!!


----------



## J2C (Dic 8, 2020)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños  Dr. Zoideberg*


​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 8, 2020)

*¡¡ Felicidadess.. en su aniversario..!! *


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2020)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés Cuenca
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2020)

Hola.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés Cuenca ! ! !*

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 17, 2020)

*Feliz cumple Andrés!!!!!!!!*
🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 17, 2020)

¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ANDRÉS !!!​


----------



## crimson (Dic 17, 2020)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés! ¡Pasala lindo!
Saludos C


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 17, 2020)

¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Andrés !!

🎂🍰

🥂🍻🍾​


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 17, 2020)

Muchas gracias a todos. Se les quiere. 

Un abrazo.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 27, 2020)

Feliz cumpleaños a todos los que cumplieron años este mes de diciembre.
Les mando un fuerte abrazo, esperando que se lo hayan pasado muy contentos.
Les deseo mucha suerte y éxito en el próximo año.
Espero que todo lo que este año impidió se cumpla en el que viene.
Saludos y bendiciones para todos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Luis Eduardo Sánchez






! ! !*​


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 5, 2021)

_¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS LUIS EDUARDO SANCHEZ !!!
_​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2021)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*



*¡Muchas Felicidades!*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 17, 2021)

*¡¡¡Feliz cumpleaños!!! 
Rorschach



*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 17, 2021)

!!!!!FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS Don Rorschach!!!!!!
!!!Que Dios te bendiga con muuuchos anõs de vida releño de felicidad , realizaciones , plata en los bolsos, Muuuuuchas Valvulas Termoyonicas para armar tu hermosos amplificadores de audio Alta Gamma !!!!!
!!!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!!!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2021)

*]¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Rorschach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2021)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Rorschach..!! 
🍾🥂🥃🍻🍺*​


----------



## J2C (Ene 17, 2021)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Rorschach*


​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 17, 2021)

*Feliz cumple Rorschach!!!!*​🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ene 17, 2021)

Feliz Cumpleaños Rorschach!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 17, 2021)

*Muchas Gracias a todos !!!
Un Abrazo !!! *


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 19, 2021)

*Hoy hubiera sido el cumpleaños del Dr. Borivoje Jagodic quién fuera miembro de nuestra comunidad.*
Varios de sus diseños se discuten en el Foro.
Lamentablemente no recuerdo el Nick con el que participaba.
Si alguien tiene mejor memoria que yo podría aportar su Nick en el Foro para recordarlo


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 19, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Dr. Borivoje Jagodic


HomeMadeAudioProject​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 30, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Mario Di Domenico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Feb 22, 2021)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños
*




.​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 22, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*​


----------



## crimson (Feb 22, 2021)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Juan José! Todo lo mejor para vos! Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2021)

Feliz cumple JJ!!!!!!?!
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩👏👏👏👏👏👏🎂🎂🎂🎂🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 22, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Juan José 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! ! !*​


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 22, 2021)

¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple JJ !!!​


----------



## J2C (Feb 28, 2021)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños


*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ElAficionado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!*


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 28, 2021)

_¡¡¡ Feliz cumple 🎂 elaficionado !!!_

[​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 10, 2021)

*                                                                ¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! ! 
! Don DIAMANTEPURO ! , que Dios te bendigan con muuuuuuchos año de vida relleno de felicidades , salut , ezictos 1000 , y mucha plata en los bolsos !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con tu parientes  y entes queridos !
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 11, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 11, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños DiamantePuro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 11, 2021)

*¡Feliz cumpleaños Don DiamantePuro..! *


​Saludos. 
Pinchaválvulas.


----------



## Rorschach (Mar 11, 2021)

¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLE  DIAMANTEPURO !!!
🎂🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Mar 11, 2021)

*¡¡¡¡Felizzz Cumple!!! Don Diamante Puro!!!!!!*
se me paso......sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



vivo en un termo.....


----------



## J2C (Mar 17, 2021)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños DownBabylon*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños DownBabylon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 17, 2021)

*¡¡Muchas felicidades DowBabylon!! *
y
demás cumpleañeros. 
​

Pinchavalvulas.​​


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Gerson Strauss ! ! !*



​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 18, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Gerson Strauss ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 18, 2021)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños .....*
*Gerson Strauss**... !!*​
Pinchavalvulas.
​


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2021)

*Feliz cumpleaños Morta*

**​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 19, 2021)

*.*

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Morta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​*.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don Morta ! ! !
!Felicitaciones amigo , Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut , ezictos 1000 , felicidades y muuchos años de vida con muchos "Kilociclos" en tu bolso ! 
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Saludos desde Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes. *


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 9, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don blanko001 ! ! !
!Felicitaciones conpañero , Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut , ezictos 1000 , felicidades y muuchos años de vida con muchaaaa plata $$$ en tu bolso !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Saludos desde Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 10, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don homebrew ! ! !
!Felicitaciones amigo , Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut , ezictos 1000 , felicidades y muuchos años de vida con muchos "Kilociclos" en tu bolso , muuuuchos conponentes electronicos Alta Gamma disponibles en las manos para puder armar tu hermosos equipos de teste y medidas !!!!!!!  
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Saludos desde Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## J2C (Abr 10, 2021)

.

Feliz cumpleaños @homebrew 

​
.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños estimado Don Jorge Morales ! ! !
!Felicitaciones conpañero , Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut juntamente con lo Espirito Santo sienpre iluminando tu pasos , ezictos 1000 , felicidades y muuchos años de vida  !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Saludos desde Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 15, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Jorge Morales 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2021)

Feliz cumple Jorge Morales !!!!!


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 15, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Jorge Morales !!!*


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don NASASERNA ! ! !
!Felicitaciones conpañero , Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut , ezictos 1000 , felicidades y muuchos años de vida con muchaaaa plata $$$ en tu bolso !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Saludos desde Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 30, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 30, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Nasaserna  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Abr 30, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños @nasaserna *​
.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2021)

¡¡Muchas felicidades 
Don Nasaserna!! 

🎂
🍻 🍾
​


----------



## Rorschach (May 1, 2021)

*
Por ayer   :*

¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Nasaserna !!!​


----------



## nasaserna (May 1, 2021)

MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS COMPAÑEROS.

hasta mi nieto me mato torta,


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 5, 2021)

* ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don HELL_FISH ! ! !
!Felicitaciones conpañero , Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut , ezictos 1000 , felicidades y muuchos años de vida con muchaaaa plata $$$ en tu bolso !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Saludos desde Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## J2C (May 5, 2021)

.

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños *

​
.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don SSTC ( Don Gaton ) ! ! !
!Felicitaciones amigo , Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut , ezictos 1000 , felicidades y muuchos años de vida con muchos "Kilociclos" en tu bolso !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Saludos cordeales  desde Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 18, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Don TRILO-BYTE ! ! !
!Felicitaciones conpañero , Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut , ezictos 1000 , felicidades y muuchos años de vida para estudiar aun mas Electronica y tanbien muchaaaa plata $$$ y conponentes electronicos en tu bolso !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Saludos desde Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños a todos ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 18, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños a todos los cumpleañeros de hoy ayer y mañana..!!! 
😜

🍻🍺🥂
🎂*​


----------



## J2C (May 18, 2021)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños don @TRILO-BYTE *​


----------



## Rorschach (May 18, 2021)

*¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Trilo-byte !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 18, 2021)

*Feliz cumple TRILO !!!!!!!*​🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩
​🎂🎂
​🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻
​🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂
​🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (May 18, 2021)

ho dios me siento cada vez mas viejo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 18, 2021)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> ho dios me siento cada vez mas viejo


No es un sentimiento, *"Es la realidad"* 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️ 


😝🤣😅😂​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No es un sentimiento, *"Es la realidad"* 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️
> 
> 
> 😝🤣😅😂​


!Muuuuy tranquilo , los "problemas" constubran aparecer pos los 50 años , Jajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 19, 2021)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Muuuuy tranquilo , los "problemas" constubran aparecer pos los 50 años , Jajajajajajajaja!
> !Saludos!


!Don trilo-byte NO te quede assonbrado , es la pura realidad tal cual ya te dice Don Fogonazo , Jajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2021)

.


*
Muy Feliz Cumpleaños 

Don Rosito !!!!!
*
**​

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Fonoloquito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! ! !*​


----------



## locodelafonola (May 29, 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos ., y como dice fogo  !!! es una realidad ¡¡¡ 
ja ja ja ja.....
Un grande abrazo a todos 
juan


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 29, 2021)

Muy feliz cumpleaños *locodelafonola*!!!.

Que lo disfrutes!!!.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 29, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños sr. LoquiFon ! ! !*​


----------



## Rorschach (May 30, 2021)

*Por ayer  :*

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Locodelafonola !!!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños JuanFilas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 3, 2021)

*Feliz cumple Juan !!!!!!!!*
🍾 🍾 🍾 🎂


----------



## J2C (Jun 3, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños !!!!*




​

.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 4, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sr. "Ruso" ! ! !

Y "Tarde, pero seguro"
¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Juan ! ! !



*

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 4, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Rusito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Jun 4, 2021)

.

*
Muy Feliz Cumpleaños 

don     *​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 4, 2021)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Don Ruso !!





*

*🍻🥂🍻*​
*🎂*​
Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 4, 2021)

*por ayer :*
*Por ayer : *
*Feliz Cumpleaños Juan Filas !!!*​*Por hoy :*
*Feliz Cumpleaños Shevchenko !!!*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 7, 2021)

*                                                        !!!!Muy Feliz Cumpleaños DOSMETROS ( sin Don)!!!!!! 
!Felicitaciones amigo , Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut , ezictos 1000 , felicidades y muuchos años de vida con muchos "Kilociclos" en tu bolso y menos moderaciones a hacer , Jajajajajajajajaja !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Saludos desde Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2021)

*Feliz cumple DosMetros !!!!!*
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 7, 2021)

¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños DOSMETROS..!! 

🍻🍻🍻🍺🍺🍺

🍾🍹🍸🥃

🥂🍻🥂🥂

🎂🍰​




Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y *entes queridos*!


🤔 Entes troleadores del foro..?? Muajajaja.... 


Pinchavulv😷s.


----------



## crimson (Jun 7, 2021)

¡Feliz Cumpleaños Dosme! 
Saludos C


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 7, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños DOSMETROS !!!

🎂🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂*​


----------



## J2C (Jun 7, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños 
*
​




.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jun 8, 2021)

*



*
*





¡¡¡¡FeliZ CumpleAñoooOOOZZZ!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







@DOSMETROS 
Salud!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*
*PD: después cobro el cheque o los bitcoin en el WhatsApp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 17, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!!*






*¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños (Con retraso) !!!*​


----------



## J2C (Jul 9, 2021)

*.*

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 9, 2021)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidadades !!*

😺
@angel36 
​
Saludos.
Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 14, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños SKYFALL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños J2C 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 18, 2021)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Skyfall !!*

@SKYFALL 

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños J2C !!*

@J2C

y se me olvidó

*¡¡ Feliz cumple phavlo !!*

@phavlo


🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻

🍺🍺

🥂🍾

🎂🍰
​
Pincha.


----------



## phavlo (Jul 18, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> *¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Skyfall !!*
> 
> @SKYFALL
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias !!! 


Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


Muchas gracias!!!! 
Y feliz cumpleaños para los que cumplieron en estos días también 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 18, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños J2C !!!*​_🎂🥂🍾🥂🎂🥂🍾🥂_


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2021)

*!!!!Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don Juanka !!!!!!
!Felicitaciones amigo , Que Dios lo bendiga con mucha salut , ezictos 1000 , felicidades y muuchos años de vida con muchos "Kilociclos" en tu bolso y mas diversiones electronicas a hacer , Jajajajajajajajaja !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Saludos desde Brasil.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 19, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños (Mas vale tarde que nunca) ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños EMIS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! ! !*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Jul 20, 2021)

*Feliz!!!!Cumpleaños!!!! Emis!!!!!














*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 22, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> .
> 
> *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños SKYFALL
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias Dosme, tengo el descaro de entrar sólo para ver sus felicitaciones 😂


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> *¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Skyfall !!*
> 
> @SKYFALL
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias Pincha, muchas gracias a todos, también feliz cumpleaños a todos aquellos que han cumplido y no les he felicitado en su momento, un abrazo al grupo por su camaradería.


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 23, 2021)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños J2C !!
¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños EMIS!!
¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Skyfall !!
(Mas vale tarde que nunca) 
Un abrazo grande a todos ......... y que la pasen lindo y con salud
juan*


----------



## J2C (Jul 23, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*
*

*
*D@rkbytes*​

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2021)

Feliz cumple D@rk !!!!
       🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 23, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños !!!
D@rkbytes

🎂🥂🍾🥂        *​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2021)

*¡¡¡¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños D@rkbytes  !!!!

*​


----------



## SKYFALL (Jul 23, 2021)

Feliz Cumpleaños D@rkbytes muchas felicidades 🎂🎂🎂


locodelafonola dijo:


> *¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños J2C !!
> ¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños EMIS!!
> ¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Skyfall !!
> (Mas vale tarde que nunca)
> ...


Muchas gracias loquiphony


----------



## locodelafonola (Jul 23, 2021)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños  D@rkbytes !!
que la pases lindo y con mucha salud
juan
*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 24, 2021)

Saludos a todos.
Muchas gracias por sus felicitaciones que siguen siendo cálidas tras todos estos años.
Les mando un fuerte abrazo y de igual forma les deseo mucha salud y bienestar.


----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños 

don Torres.Electronico


*
*



*​
.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2021)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*





*¡Un fuerte abrazo y muchas felicidades!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Alfil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 2, 2021)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños Don Torres..!! *​

Y a todos los que se me pasó felicitar 
Monje Byteriano, Emis y demases.. 😊

Pincha.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Diego 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*


.​


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2021)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*

​


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 9, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Muy Feliz Cumple Diegomj1973 !!!*

​​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ago 9, 2021)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades..!! *
​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 9, 2021)

Infinitas Gracias!!!:

*DOSMETROS

J2C

Rorschach

Pinchavalvulas*

A pesar de la pandemia, me hacen sentir muy cerquita de todos uds. Gracias, nuevamente, mis amigos!!!.


----------



## J2C (Ago 16, 2021)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*








.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 16, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sebsjata
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*​
.​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 16, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ago 18, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños  Tocaio ( Daniel Meza )!!!
!Que Dios te bendigan con muuuuchos años de vida releño de salut , felicidad , ezictos 1000 , mucha prosperidad !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con los parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos desde Brasil!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños EdgardoCas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*

.​


----------



## J2C (Ago 24, 2021)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños 
*
*EdgardoCas !!!
*

.​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 24, 2021)

*Feliz cumple EdgardoCas !!!!*
                       🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Chuwaka
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*

.​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 9, 2021)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades !!*

*



*
*Que cumpla muchos años para continuar narrándonos 
sus aventuras y peripecias con esos rebeldes trc.. *​
*🎂*​
*🍻🥂🍾*​
Saludos.
Pinchaválvulas.


----------



## J2C (Sep 9, 2021)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*

​

.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 9, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Moonwalker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*

.​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2021)

Feliz cumple Moonwalker !!!!!
🍸🍸🍸🍸🍸🍸🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 9, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Moonwalker !!!*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Moonwalker !!!
!Que Dios te bendigan con muuuuchos años de Salut , Felicidad , ezictos 1000 en tu mantenimientos de electronicos y mucha plata $$ en los bolsos ! 
!Que desfrute de tu dia con los parientes y entes queridos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 9, 2021)

Muy feliz cumpleaños Moonwalker !!!. Que la pases bien !!!

Aunque tarde, otro saludo para sebsjata y EdgardoCas

Abrazos a todos


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 10, 2021)

*! ! ! Feliz Cumpleaños Cosmefulanito04 ¡ ¡ ¡*
*Un gran abrazo querido amigo y de paso tambien casi !! feliz dia ¡¡ mi "maestro"
Que la pases muy ., pero  muy bien en este dia *


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2021)

*Feliz cumple Cosme !!!!!*
🎂🎂🎂🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 10, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 10, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños cosmefulanito04 !!!*​


----------



## MaShicO (Sep 10, 2021)

*Feliz cumple tío cosme, que pases un feliz día, por coincidencia somos de la misma fecha.

Un abrazo !!!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 10, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cosmefulanito 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! ! !*

.​.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños MaShicO ! ! !*

.​


----------



## J2C (Sep 10, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños



*
*Cosmefulanito4 !!!!!*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don Fogonazo  !!!
! Que Dios lo bendigan con séculos de felicidad , ezictos miles , salut eterna , muuucho diñero en los bolsos!
! Que disfrute de tu dia con fogoparientes y fogoentes queridos!
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## MaShicO (Sep 13, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños al exorcista de este foro, Fogonazo !!! Larga vida !!!  *

*Saludos desde Perú !!! *

*Atte: Marcelo Higa*


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 13, 2021)

*!!!! feliz cumpleaños querido amigo fogo ¡¡¡¡*


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 13, 2021)

_*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños S.S. Fogonazo !!!*_

🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂👏👏​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2021)

_*Feliz cumple Fogonazo!!!!!!
🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂*_


----------



## J2C (Sep 13, 2021)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños


*
*S. S. Fogonazo !!*​


----------



## Alvaro Canelo (Sep 13, 2021)

Feliz cumpleaños para Cosmefulanito04!! y para Fogonazo! por muchos más años de salud y buena vida para ustedes!!!⚡⚡⚡⚡🍻🥂🍵


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 13, 2021)

Hola.

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Fogonazo¡¡¡*


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 13, 2021)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades !!*
⚡⚡
*@Fogonazo 

🍺🍻*

*🥂🍾🍷🥃

🎂🍰 ☕🧉

🍗🍗🍖

🍾🥂🍻🍻*​


Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Fogo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*



.​


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 13, 2021)

Feliz Cumpleaños Maestro Fogonazo, terminala de pasar super bien 😊🎂🎊🎉🤗


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 16, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Rat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*

.
.

.​


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 16, 2021)

Feliz cumpleaños Raticencia


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sr. Rat ! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Sep 17, 2021)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños


*
*don   !!!!*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 17, 2021)

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños D. Rat !!





🎂*

*🍻🍻🍾*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2021)

Uyyyyyyy ,  no le puse ni con Sr. , ni con Don


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 17, 2021)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*

*Cosmefulanito04*

*MaShicO

Fogonazo

RatMayor*



**​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 19, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Hazard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! ! !*

...​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 19, 2021)

Feliz cumple Hazard!!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 20, 2021)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*​hazard_1998

¡Muchas Felicidades!​


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 22, 2021)

Feliz Cumpleaños @hazard_1998, muchas bendiciones
Feliz cumpleaños tambien, @djwash


----------



## J2C (Sep 25, 2021)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*

*

*​


.


----------



## J2C (Oct 10, 2021)

.




*

Muy Feliz Cumpleaños






y
*
*



*​

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 10, 2021)

.



*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !






y*
*





También cumpliría años






*​

.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 10, 2021)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades a los que cumplen aquí 
y allá..!!*

🎂


🍰🧉🍻

🍾​


----------



## J2C (Oct 11, 2021)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 11, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple 25 Juan Peppo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*

...​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 11, 2021)

¡¡ Muchas felicidades D. Pepo..!!
​ 
Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## J2C (Oct 24, 2021)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños





*
*Quercus*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Quercus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*

...​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 24, 2021)

Anda @Quercus por ahí????
Hace mucho que no lo veo participar...

*Feliz cumple @Quercus !!!*
🎂🎂🎂🎂


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 24, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz cumple Quercus !!!

🎂🥂🍾🥂*

​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Anda @Quercus por ahí????
> Hace mucho que no lo veo participar...



No ingresa desde el 08/10/2021


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Endryc1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! ! !*​

...​


Fogonazo dijo:


> No ingresa desde el 08/10/2021



Ta vivo , lo vi hoy a Crimson


----------



## J2C (Nov 6, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños





*
*Endryc1 !!!!!*​


.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 10, 2021)

! Muy feliz cumpleaños  heidyvanesa19 !
!Que Dios te bendigan con muuuuuuucha salut , muuuuuchos años de vida relleños de felicidades y ezictos 1000 en tu vida profisional  !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Nov 11, 2021)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños





*​
.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2021)

*!Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don Crimson !
!Que Dios lo bendinga con muuuuuuchos años de vida relleño de Salut , Felicidades , Ezictos 1000 , muchos "Kilociclos" en los bolsos! 
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Crimson 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*


...​


----------



## crimson (Nov 18, 2021)

¡Gracias a todos! Estrenando los 61 por acá... me voy acostumbrando a ser viejo, je....


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 18, 2021)

*¡¡¡ FELIZ  CUMPLEAÑOS CRIMSON !!!


🎂🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🥂🍾🥂*

​


----------



## J2C (Nov 18, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*





​
Estrene tranquilo los seis uno que le llevó varios



.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 18, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2021)

*Feliz cumple CRIMSON !!!!*​🥂🥂  🥂  🥂  🍾  🍾  🍾  🍾  🍾  🎂  🍾  🍾  🍾  🥂  🥂  🥂 
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 18, 2021)

Muy felíz cumpleaños CRIMSON!!!


----------



## J2C (Nov 18, 2021)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños
*
*Scooter*

*



*​

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*


...​


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2021)

¡Gracias a todos por los saludos!
¡Y Feliz cumpleaños Scooter!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2021)

*Feliz cumple SCOOTER !!!!*​🥂🥂 🥂 🥂 🍾 🍾 🍾 🍾 🍾 🎂 🍾 🍾 🍾 🥂 🥂 🥂
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 19, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Scooter ! ! !
!Que Dios te bendigan con muuuuuchos años de vida , muchas felicidads , salut , mucho diñero en los bolsos , ezictos 1000!
!Que disfrute de tu dia con los parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 19, 2021)

Sigue así regañando a los bobos 🥳


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 19, 2021)

¡ Muchas felicidades..! 
Crimson 
Y
Scooter

🍰🎂🍰🎂🍰
🍾🍾🥂​


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 19, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple Scooter !!!*​


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2021)

.






*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños 


Daniel





*​
Mi humilde obsequio Daniel.

.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 22, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Daniel Lopes !!!

🎂🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂*
​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 22, 2021)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades..!! *
*D. Ganiel*.
Le deseo una vida plena de alegrías junto a sus seres queridos.
Y muchos años para poder acumular chuches elestrónicos.. Jajaja
🍰🍰🍰
🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🥂🥂
🍻🍻🍺
🎂​Saludos. 
Pinchavulvos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Ganiel Gopes de Grasil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*


...​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 22, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> ​
> Mi humilde obsequio Daniel.
> 
> .


!Cielo Santo , si eso es un "humilde regalo" nin quiero pensar como serias un "Generoso Regalo" , apesar dese aca sener riquissimo mas aun de que  los que pupulan lo Arenero,   Jajajajajajajajaja!
!Muchissimas gracias a todos por los sinceros cunprimentos , mi quedo muy feliz  !
!Saludos desde Brasil !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 25, 2021)

Feliz cumpleaños Ganiel Lopez du Grazil, como raro casí no ingreso pero más vale felicitarte ahora, muchas bendiciones 🎊🎉🎂


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 25, 2021)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Feliz cumpleaños Ganiel Lopez du Grazil, como raro casí no ingreso pero más vale felicitarte ahora, muchas bendiciones 🎊🎉🎂


!Aca por eses pagos (Foro) es "Ganiel Gopez" tal cual lo Compa Dosmetros (sin "Don") mi llamou a principio , Jajajajajajajajaj!
!Saludos cordeales y muchissimas gracias por los cunprimentos!


P.D. ! My major regalo hasta ese momento fue  mi hija mas nueva (25)  lograr un enpleyo como enginiera de mantenimiento y calibración de equipos de testes y medidas na Alta-Gamma Rohde & Schwarz !


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 26, 2021)

Muy feliz cumple a Scooter y a Daniel Lopes !!!

Disculpen la demora en mi saludo.


----------



## J2C (Nov 26, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*
*





.
*
*Sp_27




Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*
*





Chclau*​

.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 27, 2021)

*!Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Sp_27 y tanbien Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don Chclau!
!Que Dios los bendigan con muuuuuchos años de vida rellenos de felicidad , salut , ezictos 1000 , realizaciones , muuuuucha plata en los bolsos !
!Que desfruten de su dia con parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
!Sp_27 te extraño ya tienpos por lo Arenero!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Sophia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple ChClau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*


...​


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2021)

*Sophy*









*CClau*



*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*


​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 27, 2021)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades !!* ..
a los que cumplen los años en este sabáico día.

*sp_27 *

y

*Chclau*​Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2021)

*GRACIASSSSS!!!!!*
🎂 🍾  🍾  🍾  🍾  🍾  🍾  🍾  🍾  🍾  🥳  🥳  🥳  🥳  🥳  🥳  🥳


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 8, 2021)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades Doc.. !!



*



🍾



🍻🥂🥂🥂


🎂🍰🍭🍕🥟🥟


🍻🍻🍻​
Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 8, 2021)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple Dr. Zoidberg !!!

🎂🥂🍾🥂🎂🥂🍾🥂🎂🥂🍾🥂*​


----------



## Kerkok (Dic 8, 2021)

Felicidades!


----------



## J2C (Dic 8, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*

*Dr    *​

Un sencillo presente para Ud.



.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2021)

*Muchas gracias por los saludos!!!!!!*

​


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Dic 10, 2021)

Cuantos anos de vida vas acumulando Dr. Zoidberg. Yo he completado hoy los 65.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 10, 2021)

Yo recién llego a los 58...🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳


----------



## J2C (Dic 10, 2021)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños !!!!

Hellmut1956 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*​


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 10, 2021)

.



*Feliz Cumple Hellmut1956 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!! *​

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 10, 2021)

*Feliz cumple Hellmut1956!!!!*
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍮🎂🎂


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 10, 2021)

*¡¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades Hellmut1956..!!!!
🍰*
🎂🍺🥂🍾🍹​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 16, 2021)

J2C dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> *Muy Feliz Cumpleaños
> ...


!Jo personalmente no considero como un "sencillo presente" y si un verdadero Presentazo , jajajajajajajajajajajajajajaja!
!Muy feliz cunpleaños Dr.Z , que Dios lo bendiga con Muuuuuchos años de vida relleño de salut , felicidades , ezicos 1000 , muuuucha plata en los bolsos!
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
!Iden para Don Hellmut1965!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños House 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*


...​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Dic 17, 2021)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!

¡Feliz Cumpleaños!
🍻*​


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 17, 2021)

Hola.

¡Feliz cumple años Andrés!


Pásala de lo mejor 


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 17, 2021)

*¡ Feliz cumpleaños Andrés !





🤝*
🥂​
Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 17, 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos, se les quiere. 🥰


----------



## J2C (Dic 17, 2021)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños 
*
*Andres    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2021)

*Feliz cumple Andrés!!!!!*
     🎂🎂🎂


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2021)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Dic 27, 2021)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*

*don Pincha   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


Mi sencillo obsequio navideño.



.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2021)

Feliz cumple Don Pincha!!!!
            🎂🎂


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 27, 2021)

*Saludos atrasados de Cumpleaños !!!! *

*¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Hellmut1956 !!!



¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños Andres!!!
*
​Ahora, por hoy 

*¡¡¡ Feliz cumple Don Pincha !!!
*​*🎂🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂*


​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2021)

Muchas gracias a todos.
Seguiré un año más dando la tabarra.. Jeje..jejejej..

🍻
🥂​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 27, 2021)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Mui Filí Cumplesaños Pinchaaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*


...​


----------



## J2C (Ene 4, 2022)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños *

*Luis Eduardo Sánchez   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​



.


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 5, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Luis Eduardo Sanchez !!!

🎂🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🥳🥳🥳*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 5, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Felíz Cumple Luis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*


...​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 5, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 5, 2022)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!*





*Y*





*¡Muchas Felicidades!
🎂*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Ene 16, 2022)

*¡¡¡¡Feliz Cumpleaños @Rorschach !!!!






*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ene 17, 2022)

*Feliz cumple @Rorschach !!!!!*
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍸🍸🍸🍸🍸🍸🍸


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Rorschach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! ! !*


...​


----------



## J2C (Ene 17, 2022)

.





*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*

**​



Un sencillo presente de parte de sus colegas de *FdE* !!!!

.


----------



## malesi (Ene 17, 2022)

Me aburría... 
Feliz Cumple @Rorschach 🎂


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 17, 2022)

*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!
¡Muchas Felicidades!
Que Dios te bendigan con Muuuuchos años de vida relleño de ezictos 1000 , Salut , Realizaciones , Muuuucha plata en los bolsos y Muuuuchas Valvulas Termoionicas para jugar !
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Ene 17, 2022)

Falto yo...

*¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños..!!*
señor amante de las válvulas




🎂

🥂🍻🥂🍻​Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 17, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Rorschach (Ene 17, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Muchas Gracias por los Saludos !!!
*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 20, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Ene 20, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños
*
*



*​


----------



## Lord Chango (Ene 20, 2022)

Gracias por los saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Feb 22, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños
*






*Juan Jose*​

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 22, 2022)

Feliz cumple *Juan José* !!!!!!
      🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺🍺


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 22, 2022)

*Feliz Cumpleaños J.J. !!!

🎂🥂🍾🥂*
​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 22, 2022)

Feliz Cumpleaños a todos. 
Este tipo de notificaciones están enojadas conmigo porque rara vez me llegan.
Sin embargo, les mando mis mejores deseos y que logren cumplir todas sus metas.
Un fuerte abrazo, deseando que siempre se encuentren bien.
Ah, y un pastelito para los cumpleañeros. 🎂


----------



## J2C (Feb 27, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*

**

*ElAficionado*​



.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños J. J. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*


...​

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ElAficionado 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*


...​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Feb 28, 2022)

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños.

¡Felicidades!*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 28, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 1, 2022)

Hola.

GRACIAS por tu saludo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 11, 2022)

!Muy Feliz Cunpleaños Don DIAMANTEPURO!
Extraño tu ausencia a ya a algun tienpo aca por eses pagos (Foro) 
!Que Dios te bendigan con muuuucha salut , felicidades , excitos 1000 y muuucha plata en los bolsos para gastar con que le gusta!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 19, 2022)

!Muy Feliz Cunpleaños Don morta !
!Que Dios te bendigan con muuuucha salut , felicidades , excitos 1000 y muuuchos Kilociclos ($$$) en los bolsos para gastar con que le gusta!
!Que desfrute de tu dias con parientes y amigos !
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## J2C (Mar 19, 2022)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños
*
* Morta*​


.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Abr 30, 2022)

*Felizz! cumpleaños!!
@nasaserna
🥳🥳🥳🥳



*​


----------



## J2C (Abr 30, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños




Nasaserna*​


.


----------



## nasaserna (Abr 30, 2022)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> *Felizz! cumpleaños!!
> @nasaserna
> 🥳🥳🥳🥳
> 
> ...


Muchas gracias compañerosd


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 30, 2022)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades..!!*
@nasaserna 



🍻
🍺🍻🥂​
🍰🎂🥠🥟

🍾🥃

Pinchavalvulas..🖖🤝


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 30, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Nasaserna !!!

🎂🥂🍾🥂*
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 2, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Nasaserna ! ! !*



...​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2022)

Feliz Cumpleaños *Don Plaquetin *​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 17, 2022)

*¡Muchas felicidades **Don**..! . 😂*
🎂🍰

🍻🍻

🍺

🍾​


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 17, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ExGato 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños SSTC, alias "Don Plaquetín"  ! ! !*​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (May 17, 2022)

*Muchas gracias genios y sabios* ** )


----------



## nasaserna (May 17, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños SSTC, alias "Don Plaquetín"  ! ! !*​


Feliz cumpleaños gato regenerado


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 17, 2022)

!!!!! Muy Feliz Cunpleaños Don Gato !!!!!
!Que Dios te bendiga con muuuuuchos años de vida rellenos de felicidad y salut , ezictos 1000 , realizaciones plenas en todo que quieres hacer , muuuucha plata en los bolsos para invertir en que le mas le gusta!
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel lopes.


----------



## J2C (May 18, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*





​
*Trilo-Byte*​
.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 18, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Trilo-Byte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 18, 2022)

*¡¡ Feliz día de aniversario !! 
Señor **prehistórico.. *

*🎂*
🍾🍻🍻​


----------



## nasaserna (May 20, 2022)

feliz dia viejito


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 29, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Locodelafonola 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## J2C (May 29, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*



*don Rosito*​
.


----------



## locodelafonola (May 30, 2022)

Muchas gracias a todos , ,...., Ja jaja jajaja lo peor de cumplir 59 , es que se me olvidó , por lo tanto no hubo festejo , 
Don Alzheimer ,me invadió por completo 
Atte : juan


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 30, 2022)

Jaja. Jaja Tranquilo, con cuatro años menos también pasa... Hasta a los familiares se les olvida. 🤣

*¡¡Felicidades en su aniversario !! *

Pinchavavulas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 3, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños @juanfilas !!!*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 3, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños @juanfilas





 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## J2C (Jun 4, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*


*don Shevchenko*​
.


----------



## malesi (Jun 6, 2022)

Feliz Cumple oiga🍼


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 6, 2022)

*¡¡ Feliz cumple Don..!! 
sin Don 🙃
Little electric hair*



Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 6, 2022)

Feliz cumple 2Metros !!!!
🎂🎂🎂🎂🍸🍸🍸🍸🍸🍸🍸


----------



## J2C (Jun 7, 2022)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños


*
*Dosmetros* (H)​


P.D.: que ayer se anticiparon los chavales !!!!.

.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 7, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> P.D.: que ayer se anticiparon los chavales !!!!.


En dependiendo de por donde se mire... 🙄
Teniendo en cuenta el desfase horario, el yet lat y los avisos ópticos del foro... 
¿Quién fue primero.. 🥚🐔?
🤣🤣


----------



## locodelafonola (Jun 7, 2022)

Feliz cumple dosme !!!!! 
Que la pases lindo amigo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 7, 2022)

J2C dijo:


> P.D.: que ayer se anticiparon los chavales !!!!.



Naaa , depende del "huso" horario 



Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ¿Quién fue primero.. 🥚🐔?



Primero el Dosme luego los buebos 🧛‍♂️🥚🥚


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 7, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños !!!*​


----------



## Rorschach (Jun 9, 2022)

Mas vale tarde que nunca !!! 
*¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños DOSMETROS !!!!

🎂🎂🎂🥂🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2022)

Todavía quedan cadáveres de sandwiches de miga y pastel


----------



## J2C (Jun 9, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todavía quedan cadáveres de sandwiches de miga y pastel



Pero pudiste estrenar el año nuevo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 9, 2022)

No entender . . . 

Ahhhh , siiii , entendeeer y estrenaaaar !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 10, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños DOSMETROS !!!!

!Descurpe por la tardanza en te cumprimentar , que Dios te bendiga con muuuucha salut , ezictos 1000 , felicidades , realizaciones !
Que tengas disfrutado bien de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos;
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2022)

Mañana toca cumple Bis con toda la familia


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 10, 2022)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mañana toca cumple Bis con toda la familia


Y así dos semanas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 10, 2022)

O tres . . .   mientras el cuerpo y cartera-billetera-LondonCard aguanten


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 17, 2022)

locodelafonola dijo:


> Muchas gracias a todos , ,...., Ja jaja jajaja lo peor de cumplir 59 , es que se me olvidó , por lo tanto no hubo festejo ,
> Don Alzheimer ,me invadió por completo
> Atte : juan


oh señor *fonolo* Feliz cumpleaños !!!


DOSMETROS dijo:


> O tres . . .


 Feliz cumpleaños pequeño gigante


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 25, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Jun 25, 2022)

Feliz Cumpleaños​mcrven​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños mcrven
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jun 25, 2022)

¡¡ Muchas felicidades mcrven !!



​
Pinchavalvulas.
​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 9, 2022)

*¡ Muchas felicidades gatito angelical..! *


​

Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## J2C (Jul 9, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*

​*
Angel36+1X*​

.


----------



## J2C (Jul 14, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*

​
*phavlo*​
*.*


----------



## malesi (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2022)

Feliz cumple @J2C !!!!!!
🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 18, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 18, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños J2C
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 18, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Muy  Feliz Cumpleaños Don JuanKa ! ! !

!Que Dios te bendiga con muuuuuchos años de vida relleño de salut y alegrias , realizaciones 1000 , muuuuchos ezictos y plata en los bolsos para comprar todo que le gusta!
!Que desfrute de tu dia com lo parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,

Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 18, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> y plata en los bolsos para comprar todo que le gusta!


Ojo con eso, a ver si @J2C termina encanutado como el ultimo que andaba con plata en el bolso...


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 18, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños J2C !!!*

🎂🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🥳🥳🥳​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 23, 2022)

*Feliz Cumpleaños D@rk !*


----------



## J2C (Jul 23, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*






*D@rkbytes*​
.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 23, 2022)

Feliz cumple @D@rkbytes !!!!!!!
🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 25, 2022)

Muchas gracias por sus felicitaciones.
Les mando un fuerte abrazo, esperando que se encuentren muy bien.
Me es muy grato contar con grandes amigos en este Foro.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Jul 25, 2022)

*Muchas felicidades* atrasadas *Don Oscuro*.


----------



## Rorschach (Jul 30, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple Súper atrasado Da@rkbytes !!!!
🎂🥂🍾🥂*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !

¡ Mas vale tarde que cuchillo de palo !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 2, 2022)

*¡Muchas Felicidades!*



*¡Feliz Cumpleaños!

🎂*​


----------



## J2C (Ago 2, 2022)

.



*
Muy Feliz Cumpleaños
*
**​*
don Torres electronico !!!!!*​

.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2022)

*Muy felíz Cumpleaños Ingeniebrio Alfiles , casi Torres






 🎂🍾🥂*


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 2, 2022)

Gracias por las salutaciones! 44 no son nada; Chinchin por todos ustedes!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 9, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Diegomj
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## Rorschach (Ago 9, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz cumple diegomj1973 !!!

🎂🥂🍾🥂*​


----------



## J2C (Ago 9, 2022)

.

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*

​*
DiegoMj1973
*

.​


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 10, 2022)

Muchísimas gracias a todos y en especial a J2C, Rorschach, DOSMETROS, Fogonazo y Pinchavalvulas, por la atención especial que han tenido en mi día!!!. De colgado, nomás, ayer revisé el foro y ni me percaté de estos saludos. Perdón a todos por lo bobina de mi parte !!!.

Que la vida nos siga juntando por muchos años!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 24, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Ago 24, 2022)

.

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños



Profe EdgardoCas
*​
.​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 24, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños EdgardoCas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## J2C (Sep 8, 2022)

:




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños


*
*MoonWalker !!!!!*​

:


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2022)

*!!!! Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don MoonWalker !!!!! 
! Que Dios lo bendigan con muuuuuuuchos años de vida relleños de felicidades , salut , ezictos 1000 en todas manutenciones y enpreitas mucha plata en los bolsos ! 
!Que disfrutes de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos !
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 9, 2022)

Feliz cumple CaminanteLunar !!!!!!
🍸 🍸 🍸 🍸 🍸 🍸 🍸 🎂🎂🎂


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 9, 2022)

¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades @moonwalker .. !!!

🎂🍻🍻
🥂🍹
🍾​


----------



## resistencio (Sep 9, 2022)

Si sguen cumpliendo años, se van a morir....Groucho Marx...!!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 9, 2022)

resistencio dijo:


> Si sguen cumpliendo años, se van a morir....Groucho Marx...!!!


! Asi es , la vida es tal cual un rolo de papel higienico , gira , gira , hasta que un dia si acaba !
!Saludos desde Brasil!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 9, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños MoonWalker
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## J2C (Sep 10, 2022)

.




*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños



CosmeFulanito04 !!!!!*​

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 10, 2022)

*Feliz cumple Cosme !!!!!*
🎂🎂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 12, 2022)

Muy feliz cumple Fogonazo!!!. Que la pases lo mejor posible!!!. Saludos, mi amigo!!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 12, 2022)

¡ Feliz Cumple-eones Don Fogo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 13, 2022)

*Feliz cumple @Fogonazo !!!!!!*
🍸 🍸 🍸 🍸 🍸 🍸 🍸 🎂 🎂 🎂


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2022)

*!!!!!! Muy Feliz Cumpleaños , Vossa Ilustrississima Inoxidable Eminencia Fogo Papal  !!!!!!
! Que Dios lo bendiga con seculos y seculos de vida relleños de salut , felicidad , ezictos 100.000.000 , muuuucha Plata en los bolsos !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2022)

*¡ Muchas gracias señores areno-dispersantes saludadores ! *


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 13, 2022)

*¡¡ Muchas felicidades Don Fogo..!!
🍻🥃
🎂
*​Esperando imágenes de Fogoasado... 😋🤣🤣

Pinsha.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 13, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> ​"Esperando imágenes de Fogoasado..."


!Ya adelanto aca lo "Fogoasador" : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/galeria/audiovalve-baldur300-top-jpg.31461/ , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
!Saludos!


----------



## J2C (Sep 13, 2022)

.
*
Muy Feliz Cumpleaños

*
​*
Fogonazo
*

.​


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 13, 2022)

_*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*_​_*S.S. Fogonazo !!!*_​
🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂👏👏​


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 13, 2022)

Hola.


*¡¡¡Muy Feliz Cumpleaños
Fogonazo!!!*​Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 13, 2022)

Rorschach dijo:


> _*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños*_​_*S.S. Fogonazo !!!*_​
> 🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂👏👏​


Arreglado : 

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños S.S. Fogonazo !!!



🎂🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂🥂🍾🥂👏👏👏*
​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 13, 2022)

*Fogonazo:*


----------



## J2C (Sep 17, 2022)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*
*

*
*don Ratmayor !!!!*​



.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 18, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Sr. Rat ! ! !*​


----------



## Axel31 (Sep 18, 2022)

Feliz cumpleaños Sr. Rat


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 18, 2022)

Gracias damas y damos, ya son 40 añitos nu ma


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 18, 2022)

Casi se me pasa.... 
¡Felicidades Ratmayor..! 
Que cumplas trescientos más.. 😁
🎂🍰🍻🍺​Saludos.
Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 18, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don Rat ! ! !*
*Que Dios te bendigan con muuuuchos años de Vida releño de salut , felicidades , ezictos 1000 , muuuucha plata $$ en los bolsos para puder armar muuuuchos Amplificadores y otros engendros electronicos!
!Que disfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 18, 2022)

Uhhh , lo saludete por Guasá y se me pasose por aquises , Felí Cumplesaños don Rat ! 🎂🍾🥂


----------



## Rorschach (Sep 18, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz cumple atrasado Don Ratmayor 🐀 !!!! *​


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 19, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 22, 2022)

Siempre me pierdo felicitar a los cumpleañeros porque no me llegan las notificaciones.
Disculpen por no estar atento a este Foro.
¡Muchas Felicidades tardías!
Les mando un fuerte abrazo esperando que se lo hayan pasado muy bien y que tengan buena salud.

Don @Fogonazo, un cordial saludo y un fuerte abrazo con fernet incluido.


----------



## J2C (Sep 24, 2022)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*
*
*
*
DMLuna !!!!*​


.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Sep 28, 2022)

Muy felíz cumpleaños Diego German!!!. Que lo pases lo mejor posible y disculpame por la demora!!!


----------



## J2C (Oct 10, 2022)

*.*



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*
*
*

*don CuervoBrujo !!!!!*​


*.*
*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*
*
*

*don MNicolau !!!!!!*​


*.*


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 10, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !

Y también hubiera sido el cumpleaños de 



*​


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 13, 2022)

Gracias!! Ya me recupere de la festichola...


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Oct 13, 2022)

Ehhh.... Se me pasó.. 

Felicidades a los que cumplieron años y ganaron experiencia.. o canas... o sabiduría.... o una noche de juerga... 😁

🎉🥳 🥂🥃
🍻🥂
🍻🍺​Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 24, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Quercus
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## J2C (Oct 24, 2022)

.

*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*



*Quercus** !!!!!*​
.


----------



## J2C (Oct 26, 2022)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños*

​
*anajesusa** !!!!!*​.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Anajesusa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 26, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Cesar ! ! !*​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 11, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños heidyvanesa19 ! ! !*     (nin voy preguntar su edad porque serias una malissima onda , jajajajajajja)
!Bromas aparte , que Dios te bendiga con muuuuchos años de vida relleño de salut , felicidades , realizaciones 1000 !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 11, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## J2C (Nov 11, 2022)

.

*
Muy Feliz Cumpleaños


*
*heidyvanesa19** !!!!!*​


.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños heidyvanesa
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Crimson
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 18, 2022)

*¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLE CRIMSON !!!*

_¡¡¡ __Que la pases de 10 !!!_

_🎂🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂_​


----------



## J2C (Nov 18, 2022)

.

*
Muy Feliz Cumpleaños


*
*Crimson** !!!!!*​

.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 18, 2022)

*Feliz cumple MAESTRO Crimson!!!!!*
🤩🤩🤩🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🤩🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 18, 2022)

*  !!!!! Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don **Crimson** !!!!!
!Que Dios te bendigan con muuuuuuuchos años de vida relleños de Salut , Felicidad , Ezictos 1000 ,muuuuuchos "Kilociclos" en los bolsos para puder comprar todo lo que necesites para armar tu Radios aficcionados !
!Que disfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.*


----------



## crimson (Nov 19, 2022)

¡Gracias a todos por los saludos! Por acá con más proyectos que recuerdos. El día que la ecuación se invierta me consideraré oficialmente viejo.
Saludos C


----------



## J2C (Nov 19, 2022)

.


*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños

*

*Scooter** !!!!!*

.​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 19, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple CascarrabiasCrónico 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*



...​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 19, 2022)

*¡  Feliz cumpleaños .. !*
@Scooter 
y
@crimson ​
🥳

🤩🍻🍷🍾​


----------



## Scooter (Nov 19, 2022)

Gracias a todos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2022)

*Feliz cumple Scooter !!!!!
🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🤯🤯🤯🤯🤯🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍩🍩🍩🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂🎂*


----------



## crimson (Nov 20, 2022)

¡Feliz cumpleaños Scooter! Atrasado pero seguro. 
Saludos C


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 20, 2022)

Para variar, yo siempre llegando tarde.
Espero que se lo hayan pasado muy bien.
Muchas Felicidades @crimson y @Scooter 🎂


----------



## J2C (Nov 22, 2022)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños


*
*Daniel Lopes** !!!!!*
.
​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2022)

*Muy Feliz CUMPLE Ganiel Gopez!!!!!*
🤩  🤩  🤩  🤩  🤩 🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🎂🎂🎂🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🥂🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍷🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾🍾


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 22, 2022)

Muy Feliz Cumpleaños, @Daniel Lopes 
Que te lo pases muy bien.


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 22, 2022)

*¡¡¡ FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS DANIEL LOPES !!!

🎂  🎂 🥂🍾🥂🥂🍾🥂*
​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 22, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Muchas felicidades Ganiel.. !!!
🍷*
🍻🥂🎂🍰🍾​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 22, 2022)

.

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Ganielito Gopez de Grasil 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*

. . .  y su foto de "siqueride"

...​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Nov 24, 2022)

!Muchissimas gracias a todos los compas que mi saludaron , que Dios los bendigan en muuuucho!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!


----------



## J2C (Nov 24, 2022)

.

Disculpe Don @Daniel Lopes que me olvide de dejarle un sencillo obsequio por su cumpleaños.


Salu2.-


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 27, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*
*
*​
​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 27, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Sophi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*

...​

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Chclau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*

...​


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 8, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 8, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Dr. Zoidberg !!!

🎂🎂🎂🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🍾🥂🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳🥳*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Dr. Z 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*

...​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2022)

Muchas gracias Amigos!!!!!!
🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🎂 🎂 🎂 🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻🍻


----------



## J2C (Dic 8, 2022)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños


*​


*Dr. Zoidberg**  !!!!!!*

.​





Contiene sencillo presente.-

​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 8, 2022)

*¡ Muchas felicidades !
Dr. Zoiberg *
*🎂*​
🍾🍹
🍻​🍻🍺🍻
​🥂 ​
Tarde pero seguro..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 8, 2022)

Muchas gracias a todosssss!!!!!
🎂 🎂 🎂 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 17, 2022)

*
¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 17, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Andrés ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 17, 2022)

*¡ Muchas felicidades Andrés !
🥂*​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 18, 2022)

*Muy feliz cumple Andrés!!!!*
🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🎂 🎂


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 18, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple Andrés !!!*

🎂🥂🍾🥂​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 26, 2022)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Pinchabulbos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ! ! !*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 26, 2022)

Le contesto mañana porque ahora estoy durmiendo...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 27, 2022)

*Feliz cumple Don Pincha !!!!*​🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🥳 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🍻 🎂


----------



## Rorschach (Dic 27, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumpleaños Pinchaválvulas !!!

🎂🎂🎂  🥂🍾🥂 🥂🍾🥂 🥂🍾🥂🥳🥳🥳*​


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Dic 27, 2022)

Muchas gracias a todos. 
Les deseo una vida muuuy larga y repleta de alegrías y amor..😉
🍾🍾🍻🍺🥃
🎉🎉🍰🥂
🎂​Pinchavalvulas.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 27, 2022)

*¡¡¡ Muy Feliz Cumpleaños Don Pinchaválvulas !!!
!Que Dios te bendiga con muuuuchos años de vida relleños de felicidades , ezictos 1000 , Salut !
!Que desfrute de tu dia con parientes y entes queridos!
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil!*


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2022)

*
¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## Fogonazo (Jueves a las 6:42 AM)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumpleaños ! ! !*​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jueves a las 11:25 AM)

*¡ ¡ ¡ Feliz Cumple Luis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! ! !*​


----------



## Rorschach (Jueves a las 2:38 PM)

*¡¡¡ Feliz Cumple Luis Eduardo Sánchez !!!*

🎂🥂🍾🥂​


----------



## J2C (Jueves a las 5:19 PM)

.



*Muy Feliz Cumpleaños



.
​*
*Luis Eduardo Sánchez** !!!!!*




.
​


----------

